# Robs journal attempt 2



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

second attempt at a journal...

age-19

height-5'9

weight 12st7lbs

Recently had an issue with a 'bleed on the brain'. a burst blood vessell, so training is being taken as it comes. Nothing stupid and silly.....until i recover:rolleyes:

back today

deads- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx10, 120kgx10, 140kgx8

t-bar rows- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 100kgx6 drop 80kgx6 drop 60kgx10

barbell rows- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx8

lat pulldowns- 135lbx10, 150lbx8, 150lbx6 135lbx8

done and dusted, didnt go really heavy on anything and felt fit and healthy again. Finished with 30 mins cardio.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good mate, keep it up!

Don't over do it now


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Pretty healthy lifts there.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

You take it nice and slow!!!!!!!!!!!!and the gym two:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks for the responses guys

thought id put up my daily diet as well as workouts

meal1- 100g oats, 2 eggs, 50g whey

meal2- 100g pasta/quinoa, 200g chicken/fish/meat, veg

meal3- as above

pre- pro gf

PWO- pro recover

meal4- 100g oats, 200g chicken/meat/fish

meal5- 200g chicken/meat/fish, veg

meal6- 50g milk protein, 2 tbspns PB

i also have 75g-100g mixed nuts per day

it works out around 350g carbs, 45ishg protein per meal, iv been gaining well off this, was going to drop some carbs as im feeling a bit heavy and looking really smooth at the minute but im not sure its the right thing to do just yet, as the weights coming on and my lifts are going up, and the last thing i want to do is ruin that! im doing cardio PWO for 30 minutes just to try and keep fat to a minimum.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Rob - there is nowt to ya....EAT! You need to grow! You are not smooth or fcking fat in any way! Your food sources are bang on so just hang in there. And burst another anything at ours and I'll being jolly angry yound man :0)


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> *Rob - there is nowt to ya....EAT! You need to grow! You are not smooth or fcking fat in any way!* Your food sources are bang on so just hang in there. And burst another anything at ours and I'll being jolly angry yound man :0)


haha thats the thing that i like about the people at Olympic, brutally honest and to the point! As for 'bursting' things, iv had the one incident and that was enough, i dare not go there again


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

take it nice and steady mate. Some good lifts and solid food choice mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> take it nice and steady mate. Some good lifts and solid food choice mate


yehh i am doing mate. Nothing stupid now, one scare is enough for me!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good lifts mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> haha thats the thing that i like about the people at Olympic, brutally honest and to the point! As for 'bursting' things, iv had the one incident and that was enough, i dare not go there again


You wouldn't have us any other way now would you!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> You wouldn't have us any other way now would you!


not for the world!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> not for the world!! :thumb:


Awe shucks!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well done mate will be keeping a eye on it.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck with ya training mate...hope your brain doesnt explode again...can be very messy, and holds up training :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

glad you popped in Cecil


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Good luck with ya training mate...hope your brain doesnt explode again...can be very messy, and holds up training :thumb:


haha it didnt quite explode....but i imagine its messy beyond belief!


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Hello! Good luck with everything!

The blood vessel thing sounds like scary stuff - though on the plus side it does make you sound hardcore LOL (glad to hear you are being careful though!)

Keep it up!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Hello! Good luck with everything!
> 
> The blood vessel thing sounds like scary stuff - though on the plus side it does make you sound hardcore LOL (glad to hear you are being careful though!)
> 
> Keep it up!


thanks, everythings fine now...fingers crossed.

legs today

squats- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 90kgx8, 100kgx6, 110kgx6

lunges- barbell +30kg, barbell+40kg, barbell +50kg (1 length of gym each set)

leg extensions- 48lbx12, 60lbx12, 72lbx10, 84lbx10, 96lbx8 dropset 60lbx10

SLDL- 40kgx10, 60kgx10, 80kgx8, 100kgx8

seated curls- 3 sets all level 10= 120lb 10 reps per set

done! nothing silly once again, had a good pump in my legs, training seems to be ok, i got through it just fine!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad to hear you're fine again our Rob. Listen to Tan, she is diamond. If you do leg press again you'll be in trouble young man.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Diamond is an code for nitwit!!!!!!

Talking of nitwits...you left your lifting shoes at the gym!

I thought you popped you pea brain on squats?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Diamond is an code for nitwit!!!!!!
> 
> Talking of nitwits...you left your lifting shoes at the gym!
> 
> I thought you popped you pea brain on squats?


did i really? I hadnt even noticed! I'll be in tomorrow so i'll get them then! No, no, it wasnt the squats that did it, the leg press was to blame, those brutal 6 sets of 10!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FFS - all this heavy compound training you've been doing and 6 light sets with me a you fcking break?????


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS - all this heavy compound training you've been doing and 6 light sets with me a you fcking break?????


i wouldnt call it 'light', it was horrific!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest today

flat bench- 50kgx10, 60kgx10, 80kgx8, 100kgx6, 110kgx6

inclineDBpress- 25kgx10, 28kgx8, 30kgx6, 32kgx6

dips- bwx10, bw+20x8x2, bwx10

cable flyes- 3x10

did biceps as well, 9 sets and i was done, i wont be bothered outting the weights up and exercises because biceps are insignificant 

did 30 mins cardio PWO as well.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders

smith machine press- 20kgx12, 30kgx12, 40kgx10, 50kgx10, 60kgx8 dropset 40kgx8 drop 20kgx10 (not including weight of bar/machine)

lat raises- 12kgx10, 14kgx10, 16kgx8 dropset 12kgx10

DB shrugs- shrugs- 36kgx15, 40kgx12, 45kgx12, 50kgx10

reverse pec deck- 4setsx10


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

your diet and training are looking good...impressive weights!!!

nice one on the journal...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> your diet and training are looking good...impressive weights!!!
> 
> nice one on the journal...keep up the good work!!!


thats for the encouragement, everythings going well at the minute!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cardio

done and dusted today 30 mins!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Did you remember to turn the treadmill on?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Did you remember to turn the treadmill on?


haha luckily for me i used the stationary bike :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

iv not been updating this as much as i should!!

il get my last few workouts up as i can remember!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back

deads- 60kgx12, 80kgx12, 100kgx10, 140kgx8, 160kgx6, 180kgx4 (PB, in terms of reps), 190kgx1

barbell rows- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 80kgx8

rope lat pulldown- 150lbx10x4

shrugs- 100lbDBx10x4

shoulders

DB press- 20kgx10, 22.5kgx10, 25kgx8, 27.5kgx8,30kgx8, 32kgx6

lat raises- 12kgx10, 14kgx10, 16kgx8 dropset 12kgx10

reverse pec dec- 4 setsx10

quads

squats- 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 100kgx6, 110kgx6, 120kgx4

lunges supersetted leg extensionsx 4 sets


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Bleedin Nora - good workout there !!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Bleedin Nora - good workout there !!!


why thank you! thanks for dropping in :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes good workouts. I see Tan has adopted you as a waif and stray. Tan, I'm a geologist by training, diamond was a compliment..but, I'll give you an alternative geological blessing. You, lady are like pegmatitic gabbro.....now that REALLY is a compliment. Gorgeous beautiful rock with fantastic crystals, hard and sharp and utterly perfect. Also very valuable. Happy now? :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes good workouts. I see Tan has adopted you as a waif and stray. Tan, I'm a geologist by training, diamond was a compliment..but, I'll give you an *alternative geological blessing*. You, lady are like *pegmatitic gabbro*.....now that REALLY is a compliment. Gorgeous beautiful rock with fantastic crystals, hard and sharp and utterly perfect. Also very valuable. Happy now? :lol:


lets stop with all this scientific jargon!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest today, went with DB's instead of barbells for a change and didnt go anything lower than 8 reps which is unusual, i usually go as low as 4!

incline DB press- 22.5kgx12, 25kgx10, 30kgx8, 32kgx8, 34kgx8

flat DB press- 28kgx10, 30kgx10, 32kgx10, 34kgx10

flat flys- 18kgx10x4

incline- 16kgx10x4

it was quite a good session today, felt good throughout! chest felt alot more pumped not going as low on reps, finished with 30 mins cardio!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes good workouts. I see Tan has adopted you as a waif and stray. Tan, I'm a geologist by training, diamond was a compliment..but, I'll give you an alternative geological blessing. You, lady are like pegmatitic gabbro.....now that REALLY is a compliment. Gorgeous beautiful rock with fantastic crystals, hard and sharp and utterly perfect. Also very valuable. Happy now? :lol:


Fck me that's going on my CV:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :

Rob what are you doing with the singles again......was the plan not to lay off them for a while.....see GB I turn my hard, sharp and perfectly formed (I wish lol) back to two minutes and off he goes again....no doubt the next brain popping will still somehow be my fault:whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Fck me that's going on my CV:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Rob what are you doing with the singles again......was the plan not to lay off them for a while.....see GB I turn my hard, sharp and perfectly formed (I wish lol) back to two minutes and off he goes again....*no doubt the next brain popping will still somehow be my fault* :whistling:


where did you get the idea it was your fault, i only said it came after your brutal leg press workout thingy no blame attached! lol. I went to singles but tbh i could have probably got a couple more out, it didnt feel 'that' heavy, or as heavy as it had done before, so i left it at that rather than upping it and i felt comfortable


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> where did you get the idea it was your fault, i only said it came after your brutal leg press workout thingy no blame attached! lol. I went to singles but tbh i could have probably got a couple more out, it didnt feel 'that' heavy, or as heavy as it had done before, so i left it at that rather than upping it and i felt comfortable


 :innocent: < Rob!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Strong for your weight mate impressive! Good diet aswell will follow your progress pal


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Strong for your weight mate impressive! Good diet aswell will follow your progress pal


cheers matey


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Rob is deceptively strong....and I mean that in the nicest possible way!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Rob is deceptively strong....and I mean that in the nicest possible way!


it didnt ever cross my mind that you couldnt be nice!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Yes she does 'seem' nice lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Yes she does 'seem' nice lol


I am....as long as you're not a kn*b! :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I am....as long as you're not a kn*b! :thumbup1:


and if you are a knob then god help you!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

We will see lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> We will see lol


 :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back

deads- 60kgx12, 100kgx10, 120kgx10, 140kgx8, 100kgx10

BBrows- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx6 dropset 60kgx10

cable rows- 135lbx10, 150lbx10, 165lbx8, 180lbx8

latpulldowns- 135lbx10, 150lbx10, 165lbx10 dropset 150lbx6 drop 135lbx6

straight arm uplldowns- 4 setsx10

went a bit higher volume today, but didnt go very heavy or too low with the reps

finished with 30 mins cardio


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest and shoulders

flat bench- 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 105kgx6x2

incline manchine- 20kgx12, 40kgx10, 60kgx8, 65kgx8 (weights for one side only)

flat flys- 20kgx10, 22.5kgx10. 25kgx8, 27.5kgx6

DBpress- 20kgx10, 22.5kgx10, 25kgx10, 30kgx8, 32.5kgx6

lat raises- 14kgx10x3

shrugs- 110lbDBx10x4

30 mins cardio too


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice work.

Have you noticed better trap/shoulder growth with shrugs mate.

I used to do them and am thinking of adding them again.(i wrote them in my last shoulder workout but had to give them a miss because i strained my back doing militarys.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Have you noticed better trap/shoulder growth with shrugs mate.
> 
> I used to do them and am thinking of adding them again.(i wrote them in my last shoulder workout but had to give them a miss because i strained my back doing militarys.


i really like shrugs yeh, i throw them in on shoulder or back day. I like to do an exercise for traps, i did used to do upright rows but i found it really uncomfortable for my shoulder so i stick with shrugs now.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well done mate...have you considered ditching the cardio....give yourself a chance to bulk up


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

trainings looking good! some heavy weights gettin flung about!

good luck with everything bro


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> well done mate...have you considered ditching the cardio....give yourself a chance to bulk up


im still gaining at the minute so the cardios just for a bit of fitness really, once i stop gaining, it'll be the first to go.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> trainings looking good! some heavy weights gettin flung about!
> 
> good luck with everything bro


cheers pal


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Hello!

Glad to see u are still updating the journal! Training looks really good too!

Wish I could have the option of ditching the cardio! I swear it feels longer and longer every session (especially after legs!!!!!).


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Hello!
> 
> Glad to see u are still updating the journal! Training looks really good too!
> 
> Wish I could have the option of ditching the cardio! I swear it feels longer and longer every session (especially after legs!!!!!).


hey thanks for the comments, as for the cardio after legs its a nightmare, just managed to scrape 30 minutes today, but its knackered me out!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

quads

squats- 60kgx12. 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx8, 115kgx6

leg press- 4 sets, not sure of weights

lunges- barbell+20kg, +30kgx2

leg extensions- 5 sets


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

took some pics today, not the greatest but im fairly happy when i look back and realise i was 9 st 7lbs when i started training. Still not as big as i want while at the same time im unhappy with my bodyfat, im guessing its mid to high teens but for now im going to try and put it to the back of my mind and keep going as i am. Any criticism welcome (and excuse the beard and comb over :whistling: )


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

looking good mate. good shape to ya!

the last two pics wouldnt work for me but good chest there bro!

PS. didnt realise you were 19 aswel and only 1inch shorter than me.

great work mate!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> looking good mate. good shape to ya!
> 
> the last two pics wouldnt work for me but good chest there bro!


cheers im not too displeased with them, im a little thick around the waist, but iv always had that shape no matter how fat/lean iv been, just something il have to deal with i suppose.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

nice work Rob and as cecil said chest is looking good aswell as the rest of you mate, got some decent definition showing through keep it up mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Yup Rob agree with above posters...looking good mate...

But mate...the beard....Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo:laugh:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ryoken said:


> nice work Rob and as cecil said chest is looking good aswell as the rest of you mate, got some decent definition showing through keep it up mate:thumb:


thanks for that matey, appreciate it!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Yup Rob agree with above posters...looking good mate...
> 
> But mate...the beard....Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo:laugh:


haha i know, im just too lazy to shave it, the way it is at the minute is quite tidy for me tbh, its been much worse


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Apart from posing like a tw*t I have to say I am VERY proud of you!!! Stop worrying about your waistline for now ya girl...when it gets as big as mine I'll let you whinge and NOT before. You eat very well, you train hard...although you do like to stick to the same things lol...and you are building a really good solid physique. It all takes time and you really do have time on your side. Patience, I've no doubt you will get where you want to be....It just may take you longer than you thought! 

Suppose I'll have to rep you for this lol


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> *Apart from posing like a tw*t *I have to say I am VERY proud of you!!! Stop worrying about your waistline for now ya girl...when it gets as big as mine I'll let you whinge and NOT before. You eat very well, you train hard...although you do like to stick to the same things lol...and you are building a really good solid physique. It all takes time and you really do have time on your side. Patience, I've no doubt you will get where you want to be....It just may take you longer than you thought!
> 
> Suppose I'll have to rep you for this lol


"apart from posing like a tw*t :blush: haha fair point, i can deal with that! Yeh i see what your saying about time being on my side etc and as for worrying about the waistline, i suppose its habit more than anything, because lets face it, at the weight i was when i started i didnt even have a waistline :whistling: Plus i train with Glenn and between me worrying about being fat and him fearing any carbs im bound to have problems


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

well Tan's assessment must be accurate so well done - we all love a good hard working bod AC !

Get ian - re the beard --I am surprised his ass is not sore - always on that feckin fence isnt he ??? pmsl - yep get rid of beardy !!! or are you trying to steal Tan's affections away from her hubby ???? [sussed it ! you wife stealer]

x


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> well Tan's assessment must be accurate so well done - we all love a good hard working bod AC !
> 
> Get ian - re the beard --I am surprised his ass is not sore - always on that feckin fence isnt he ??? pmsl - yep get rid of beardy !!! or are you trying to steal Tan's affections away from her hubby ???? [sussed it ! you wife stealer]
> 
> x


we wouldnt have Ian any other way though would we!?

the beard will be going soon deffinately, as for trying to compete with PG in the beard stakes i surrender now!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> we wouldnt have Ian any other way though would we!?
> 
> the beard will be going soon deffinately, as for trying to compete with PG in the beard stakes i surrender now!


he has such a way about him !!!

I think you should surrender .... :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rob I refuse to post anything constructive in this journal until you put that poor partially shaved hamster on your chin out of its misery. SHAVE MAN!!!

Tan beat him until he shaves. Urgggh.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Rob I refuse to post anything constructive in this journal until you put that poor partially shaved hamster on your chin out of its misery. SHAVE MAN!!!
> 
> Tan beat him until he shaves. Urgggh.


 :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looking good mate dont worry about waist thickness,adding more size to your shoulders over time will rectify this.

Look better than i did at 19 good luck and stay motivated


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back

deads- 80kgx10, 100kgx10, 120kgx8, 140kgx6, 160kgx4

BBrows- 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx8

cable row- 135lbx10, 150lbx10, 165lbx8, 180lbx8, 195lbx8

lat pulldown- 135lbx10, 150lbx10, 165lbx8x2

straight arm pulldown- 4 setsx10


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

strong bugger arent you ?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> strong bugger arent you ?


not as strong as id like, but i do try 

quite tired now, i even did 30 minutes cardio, now thats hardcore!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> not as strong as id like, but i do try
> 
> quite tired now, i even did *30 minutes cardio*, now thats hardcore!!


Gay.. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Gay.. :thumb:


 :ban:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest shoulders

incline DBpress- 25kgx12. 27kgx10, 30kgx8, 32kgx8, 35kgx6

flatDBpress- 30kgx10, 32kgx10, 35kgx8, 37kgx8

dips- bwx10, bw+10kgx10, bw+15kgx10, bw+20kgx8

machine shoulder press- level10x12, level12x10, level14x8, level15x6

lat raises- 12kgx10x4

superset

machine shrugs- 200kgx10x4 (not including weight of machine)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> chest shoulders
> 
> incline DBpress- 25kgx12. 27kgx10, 30kgx8, 32kgx8, 35kgx6
> 
> ...


You were lifting up the whole machine too? Awesome! :lol: :innocent:

Good workout mate, like that you don't do barbells. :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

defdaz said:


> You were lifting up the whole machine too? Awesome! :lol: :innocent:
> 
> Good workout mate, like that you don't do barbells. :thumbup1:


well im not sure how much the machine weights, it cant be much tbh, its basically just two pieces that you throw the plates on. With 4x25kg plates a side, yeh its 200kg.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ask Para.

Have you put the dead animal on your face out of it's misery so I can post something worthwhile or do I still have to spam....... SPAM SPAM SPAMALOT!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ask Para.
> 
> Have you put the dead animal on your face out of it's misery so I can post something worthwhile or do I still have to spam....... SPAM SPAM SPAMALOT!


gone gone gone.....


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

not updated for a while, il try and remember my last workouts

legs

squats- 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx8, 120kgx6, 130kgx6

legpress- 100kgx10, 150kgx10, 200kgx10 (not including machine weight)

lunges- 40kg+barbell- 3 lengths of gym

superset

leg extensions- 3 setsx10

back and hams

deads- 80kgx10, 100kgx10, 120kgx8, 140kgx6, 160kgx4, 180kgx3

BBrows- 80kgx10, 100kgx10, 110kgx10x2

latpulldowns- 150lbx10x4

lowpulleyrows- 150lbx10, 165lbx10, 180lbx8, 195lbx8, 210lbx6

SLDL-4 sets

superset

seatedhamcurls-4sets


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You're making good progress on the squats and the deads. I will be sooooo impressed when you hit 200kg. How tall are you and how much do you weigh? It will be a nice kick in the teeth to someone I know once you do hit 200kg. No pressure mind.

Liking the supersets to finish.

Can you walk?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> You're making good progress on the squats and the deads. I will be sooooo impressed when you hit 200kg. How tall are you and how much do you weigh? It will be a nice kick in the teeth to someone I know once you do hit 200kg. No pressure mind.
> 
> Liking the supersets to finish.
> 
> Can you walk?


Hey thanks GB the squats and deads are coming along, without my break from training due to popping certain things, i think i would have hit 200kg by now. Im 5'9/10 and weight 80-82kg at the minute, it fluctuates slightly. Id like to get to around 90kilos by the end of the year, which if i count from july onwards should be a little under a lb a week.....i think!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> without my break from training


What fookin break!! you were only gone 5 mins! :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> What fookin break!! you were only gone 5 mins! :lol:


6 days actualllllllllly :whistling:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> 6 days actualllllllllly :whistling:


Ahhh! Once more,Robs very own time zone emerges from the depths of self delusion!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Ahhh! Once more,Robs very own time zone emerges from the depths of self delusion!


if i understood what you meant id react to that comment!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

not update for a while, tbh iv had 2/3 ****e sessions recently, so nothing worth posting.

today i did shoulders and tri's. It was a good session compared to my recent ones!

Seated DBpress- 20kgx10, 22.5kgx10, 25kgx10, 30kgx8

lat raises- 10kgx10, 13.5kgx10, 13.5kgx10 dropset 10kgx6

frontraises- 13.5kgx10x3

shrugs- 40kgx12, 45kgx12, 50kgx10x2

Dips- BWx12, Bw+10kgx10, BW+15kgx8, BWx10

overhead DB extension-38kgx12, 40kgx12, 45kgx10,


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> not update for a while, tbh iv had 2/3 ****e sessions recently, so nothing worth posting.
> 
> today i did shoulders and tri's. It was a good session compared to my recent ones!
> 
> ...


looks like a good session to me mate wish mine went that well lol, :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ryoken said:


> looks like a good session to me mate wish mine went that well lol, :thumb:


cheers Ry:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> thanks for the responses guys
> 
> thought id put up my daily diet as well as workouts
> 
> ...


Top diet mate ,wish mine was as good:beer:


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Training and diet is looking good here!

Actually its making me feel really guilty as iv just stuffed my face with a load of sweets.....whooooops :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Training and diet is looking good here!
> 
> Actually its making me feel really guilty as iv just stuffed my face with a load of sweets.....whooooops :whistling:


you should feel guilty as well!!!

legs today, another good session

squats- 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 100kgx10, 110kgx8, 115kgx6, 130kgx5

legpress(not including machine)- 50kgx12, 100kgx10, 150kgx10, 200kgx8

lunges- 1set- 30kg+bar, 1set- 40kg+bar

hypers- BWx12, BW+10kgx12, BW+20kgx12

leg curls- 3 sets, cant remember weights


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> you should feel guilty as well!!!
> 
> legs today, another good session
> 
> ...


nice session buddy...I hate lunges as I look so stupid doing em....but realy feel it when I do...do u do calves on seperate day?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> nice session buddy...I hate lunges as I look so stupid doing em....but realy feel it when I do...do u do calves on seperate day?


i know what you mean, i look a prat, prancing past everyone screeching in pain :whistling: I do 8 sets for calves on 'leg day', I superset standing and seated raises for 4 sets, and then one other day a week i hit them a bit harder with more volume, usually with chest as this is the furthest workout from my leg day.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back

deads- 60kgx10, 100kgx10, 120kgx8, 140kgx8, 160kgx4, 180kgx3, 140kgx4, 100kgx8

barbell rows- 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx6

t-bar rows (not including bar) 40kgx10, 60kgx10, 80kgx10

underhand chins- bwx8x3

superset

rope lat pulldowns-135lbx10, 150lbx8, 165lbx8


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

40k gain on deads mate.keep it up bud


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest

flat bench- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx6, 115kgx4 (PB)

incline DB press- 25kgx10, 30kgx8, 32kgx8, 35kgx6

dips- BWx10, BW+10kgx10, BW+15kgx10, BW+20kgx6, BW+20kgx4


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well my weight is down just over a kilo, even though the diet etc hasnt changed! Its made me have a think and i've decided that for too long now i've hindered my own gains by worrying over diet and gaining fat and becoming 'out of shape' etc etc etc. Without sounding cocky or without pretending i know everything there is to know i can say 100% that although i have made some gains quite recently i haven't made the sort of gains my training should have produced and this has been down to diet, not eating enough, cutting calories when feeling 'fat' and too much cardio! From now on though this is going to be put to the back of my mind and im just going to get my head down and get on with it. This is the diet i intend to follow, its the same as iv been following for a few months but with a few added carbs and fats to help get the weight gain underway again.

meal1- 100g oats, 1 banana, 2 eggs, 40g whey- 94/50/23

meal2- 100g rice, 200g meat, 100g veg- 80/40/6

meal3- as above- 80/40/6

preWO0- no xplode- 18

PWO- 40g whey, banana- 40/40/3

meal4- 100g oats, 200g meat, 100g veg- 64/40/12

meal5- 200g meat, 200g veg, 2 eggs- 12/40/18

meal6- 250g quark/ 25g PB- 13/30/18

totals - carbs- 400 ishg

fats- 90 ishg


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> chest
> 
> flat bench- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx6, 115kgx4 (PB)
> 
> ...


You're a strong guy mate :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> You're a strong guy mate :thumbup1:


cheers mate, good luck training in this heat tonight :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha, I was just thinking that!!

Do you know how much they charge for a single session?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Ha, I was just thinking that!!
> 
> Do you know how much they charge for a single session?


i think (dont quote me on these though lol)

single session- £4.50

week- £14.00

month- £35-40

something like that anyway.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Top man, cheers mate


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> meal1- 100g oats, 1 banana, 2 eggs, 40g whey- 94/50/23
> 
> meal2- 100g rice, 200g meat, 100g veg- 80/40/6
> 
> ...


That should see you make some gains...only things i'd change is first meal i'd have 5 or 6 eggs and not bother with the whey, I'd have 150 g rice portions and last meal a bucket of cottage cheese instead of quark and peanut butter.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> That should see you make some gains...only things i'd change is first meal i'd have 5 or 6 eggs and not bother with the whey, I'd have 150 g rice portions and last meal a bucket of cottage cheese instead of quark and peanut butter.


so no whey first thing and up the carbs a bit more. 150g of rice in that diet would see my carbs about...470-480g? The cottage cheese i can certainly deal with :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> so no whey first thing and up the carbs a bit more. 150g of rice in that diet would see my carbs about...470-480g? The cottage cheese i can certainly deal with :thumb:


well if you want to gain weight you need to eat more calories than the diet you posted...I know how hard it is...you prob have similar genetics to me...I have to eat like a machine to gain weight...what I have suggested is what I have...it may not suit you but in 8 months I have gained just over a stone and my body fat level has reduced from 13 to 10....so I pretty confident that my diet is working...the fact that you have lost weight probably means you need to eat ALOT more than you think..


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> well if you want to gain weight you need to eat more calories than the diet you posted...I know how hard it is...you prob have similar genetics to me...I have to eat like a machine to gain weight...what I have suggested is what I have...it may not suit you but in 8 months I have gained just over a stone and my body fat level has reduced from 13 to 10....so I pretty confident that my diet is working...the fact that you have lost weight probably means you need to eat ALOT more than you think..


yeh i see exactly what your saying. You do have to eat alot more than you seem to suspect, i gained off a diet similar to the one above for a while and then the weight gain just stopped dead! Il give that a crack and see how i get on, thanks for the imput :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> Well my weight is down just over a kilo, even though the diet etc hasnt changed! Its made me have a think and i've decided that for too long now i've hindered my own gains by worrying over diet and gaining fat and becoming 'out of shape' etc etc etc. Without sounding cocky or without pretending i know everything there is to know i can say 100% that although i have made some gains quite recently i haven't made the sort of gains my training should have produced and this has been down to diet, not eating enough, cutting calories when feeling 'fat' and too much cardio! From now on though this is going to be put to the back of my mind and im just going to get my head down and get on with it. This is the diet i intend to follow, its the same as iv been following for a few months but with a few added carbs and fats to help get the weight gain underway again.
> 
> meal1- 100g oats, 1 banana, 2 eggs, 40g whey- 94/50/23
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it Mate ,youve no idea the kind of gains people are depriving themselves of by trying to keep bodyfat low and abs visible,trust me.

Put the fcuking weight on and keep adding weight to the big exercises every 1-2 weeks and watch the previous pb's fall by the wayside.

Concentrate on bodyfat when it gets to a stage where you are happy but dont want to add anymore.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And i would wave bye to cardio when you are losing weight bud


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Glad to hear it Mate ,youve no idea the kind of gains people are depriving themselves of by trying to keep bodyfat low and abs visible,trust me.
> 
> Put the fcuking weight on and keep adding weight to the big exercises every 1-2 weeks and watch the previous pb's fall by the wayside.
> 
> Concentrate on bodyfat when it gets to a stage where you are happy but dont want to add anymore.


yeh its so true. Tan, Paul, Glenn from the gym, loads of people have been telling me for literally 2 years now, to stop worrying so much and take advantage while im young and iv never let it sink it, but as you say i dont want to hinder my own gains by being so fearful!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shulders

Seated DB press- 15kgx12, 20kgx12, 22.5kgx10, 25kgx10, 28kgx8, 30kgx8

lat raises- 10kgx12, 12.5kgx10, 14kgx8, 10kgx12

front raises- 10kgx12 (each arm) x3

reverse pec deck- 4setsx12 reps

shrugs- 45kgx12, 50kgx12, 55kgx10, 45kgx10


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

legs today, absolutely mint session, PB on squats for the first time in ages!!!!!!

squats- 60kgx6, 100kgx6, 120kgx6, 130kgx6, 140kgx5, 145kgx5 (PB), 150kgx4 (PB)

legpress- 50kgx10, 100kgx10, 150kgx10, 200kgx10 (not including machine)

lunges- 30kg+BB, 35kg+BB, 40kg+BB (1 length of gym each)

calf raises- 4 sets

seated calf raises- 4 sets

keeping the reps low on squats seemed to help me today. I've never attempted anything above 140kg before, but thought i might as well today, if i never attempt i'll never know, so i just went for it!!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Here have some bummage, er reps for the PBs. Now get in my journal and do the same :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well done on your pbs bro!

going well.

weres the picks?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Here have some bummage, er reps for the PBs. Now get in my journal and do the same :tongue:


on my way matey!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> well done on your pbs bro!
> 
> going well.
> 
> weres the picks?


cheers pal, there was only 2 people in the gym apart from me and i forgot my phone so couldnt get any! I will next time though, id like to get a video but the video recorder on my phone doesnt work!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> legs today, absolutely mint session, PB on squats for the first time in ages!!!!!!
> 
> squats- 60kgx6, 100kgx6, 120kgx6, 130kgx6, 140kgx5, 145kgx5 (PB), 150kgx4 (PB)
> 
> ...


Good squatting pal, highly jealous :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Good squatting pal, highly jealous :thumbup1:


thanks alot mate!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Its all that food bro,believe me.

Lower reps are another big size builder.

Very big welldone:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Its all that food bro,believe me.
> 
> Lower reps are another big size builder.
> 
> Very big welldone:thumbup1:


thanks pal, it could be the food. Usually though my first two or thress sets are 10+ reps which probably wastes much needed energy and by the time the weight goes up im fcuked! Felt good today though with lower reps!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I concur


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> I concur


good contribution Jem :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

thought you would like it ....it was that or

good lifts babe .....

BTW

Great lifts mate !!!

Oh and sent you some reps as well so that should make up for lack of bummage and hommage x


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Quick guys over here!! seems this is an essential place to be,with direct links to similar threads,for easy reppage and mutual ass kissing,hurry while stocks last!! :whistling:

However,now thats out of my system,well done Rob :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Quick guys over here!! seems this is an essential place to be,with direct links to similar threads,for easy reppage and mutual ass kissing,hurry while stocks last!! :whistling:
> 
> However,now thats out of my system,well done Rob :thumbup1:


haha stocks have gone! thanks mate!



Jem said:


> thought you would like it ....it was that or
> 
> good lifts babe .....
> 
> ...


thanking you


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back

deadlifts- 60kgx10, 100kgx10, 140kgx6, 150kgx6, 160kgx6, 170kgx5, 175kgx3

BBrows- 100kgx10, 110kgx8, 115kgx8

DB rows- 40kgx10, 45kgx10, 50kgx8, 55kgx6 (reps each arm)

lat pulldown- 135lbx10, 150lbx10, 165lbx8, 180lbx8

leg curl- 4 sets

SLDL (DB) 45kgx10x3


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

This is a great thread, I need to start mine off.

Well done mate, some great lifts.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

phosphor said:


> This is a great thread, I need to start mine off.
> 
> Well done mate, some great lifts.


thanks alot pal, get one started, you get some good advice off people :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Quick guys over here!! seems this is an essential place to be,with direct links to similar threads,for easy reppage and mutual ass kissing,hurry while stocks last!! :whistling:
> 
> However,now thats out of my system,well done Rob :thumbup1:


Hey not everyone chucks reps around....at least 50 of the reps I have recieved were for posting something that was actualy useful....and I only give reps where they are realy deserved...

Oh forgot to say Rob....sent ya your daily repage!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha cheers Ian!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

bit of a change to my routine now starting from next week. Iv been doing a bodypart per day for a while but now im chaging it slightly. Its a modified push/pull/legs with an added arm session

mon- arms/calves

tue- squats, leg press,lunges, SLDL, lying leg curls

wed-off

thursday- flat bench, incline bench, dips,seated DBpress, side laterals

friday- deadlift, BB rows, chins, DB rows

sat/sun- off

going to do this for a while as iv been training weekends for ages and just want to change that around and with uni and stuff i know i can definately get in the time to train on those days above so iv decided to give it a go. I was going to do the usual split of chest/bi's and shoulders/tris etc but my arms are a weak point and i never give them a proper workout after chest or shoulders so im giving them a day on thier own along with claves, hopefully il get on well.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hello - a little fly by because you are quiet today .....all ok ?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey yeh im good thanks, been out all morning, just wating and get ready for the gym now. Had a haircut as well, first in as long as i can remember!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am off t'it gym now because I have to walk .........boooo - car is fooked as I have already said many times today

Already done 2 mile walk, then 2 mile run

Gym is 1 mile there and another back

then school again which is 2 miles there and 2 miles back

so on top of gym sesh today I will have walked/run a total of 10 miles .....

Fook def taxing the peep carrier and using that tomorrow ....


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> bit of a change to my routine now starting from next week. Iv been doing a bodypart per day for a while but now im chaging it slightly. Its a modified push/pull/legs with an added arm session
> 
> mon- arms/calves
> 
> ...


I'm actualy thinking the same thing....i've never ever trained arms on their own special day, they have always been taged on to other things...being off from the gym for a while (boohoo) has given me time to think about stuff and I think you r right, arms dont get the attention they should...and I have noticed that I havent made any gains on my arms for a long time...as you think it maybe the way to go I'm gonna give it a try also!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> I'm actualy thinking the same thing....i've never ever trained arms on their own special day, they have always been taged on to other things...being off from the gym for a while (boohoo) has given me time to think about stuff and I think you r right, arms dont get the attention they should...and I have noticed that I havent made any gains on my arms for a long time...as you think it maybe the way to go I'm gonna give it a try also!


yeh, even if the results arent anything special it wont do any harm, you can only try. I think 9-12 sets for bi's and tri's with a decent weight, maybe 8-12 reps should be good enough. I for one know that sometimes i knowingly slack on arms after chest or shoulders simply because they are so fatigued.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> i knowingly slack on arms after chest or shoulders simply because they are so fatigued.


me too...especialy biceps...hardly do anything for them at all...as u say just to knackered


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

quads

squats- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 120kgx6, 140kgx5

hack squats- 40kgx10, 60kgx8, 80kgx8 (not including weight of machine)

leg extensions- 4 sets- 10 reps, not sure of the weights

sissy squats- 3 sets, 10 reps


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice work mate,adding an arm day worked wonders for me so hopefully it works for you too,good luck.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

week of easy training as iv been away, nothing too hard.

latest pics below and some comparison shots taken 5/6 months ago

*6months ago*





*this week*


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice one Rob...can see the change....were they took on your Holiday...where did you go..looks like some sort of concrete bunker!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

can defo see the diference mate nice work!

those pics remind me of the villa i rented in lanzerote:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Nice one Rob...can see the change....were they took on your Holiday...where did you go..looks like some sort of concrete bunker!


yeh on the first day lol

we were in a town house thing in spain, thats like down the side of it, on the path to the back of the house, no bunker unfortunately.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back

deads- 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 140kgx6, 160kgx4, 180kgx3, 190kgx1, 200kgx fail

BBrows- 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx8

DB rows- 100lbx10, 110lbx10, 120lbx8

Latpulldown- 150lbx10, 165lbx8, 180lbx8x2


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders

seated machine press- 120lbx10, 144lbx10, 168lbx8, 186lbx6

lat raises- 10kgx10, 12kgx10, 14kgx8 dropset 10kgx8

bent over laterals- 14kgx10x4

machine shrugs- 20kg each side x 15, 40kgx15, 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 100kgx8


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

so here I am ....still bloody strong which is annoying .....cute avi - keep this one you look healthy x


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> so here I am ....*still bloody strong which is annoying* .....cute avi - keep this one you look healthy x


that shouldnt annoy you!! You should encourage it lol


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey nice journal! Keep up good work!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

doing well mate good lifts:thumb:

In order to make a success of your future you must first conquer your past,To conquer your past you must focus on your future


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest

inclineDB press- 25kgx12, 28kgx10, 30kgx8, 32kgx6, 35kgx6

seated chest press- 20kg (each side)- 12, 30kgx10, 40kgx8, 45kgx6, 50kgx6

dips- BWx10, BW+10kgx10, BW+15kgx8, BW+20kgx8, BW+20kgx6 drop BWx10

DBflys- 20kgx10, 22kgx10, 25kgx8 drop 14kgx12


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I see you dont do declines ...any reason for that.....also what is a seated chest press (I'm a bit thick)?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> I see you dont do declines ...any reason for that.....also what is a seated chest press (I'm a bit thick)?


With declines i just feel the movement awkward and i can feel my shoulders rotating, almost as if the weight is forcing them backwards, over my head, if you understand me? i dont explain things very well..

http://www.changingshape.com/images/exercise/workoutpictures/machinechestpress1.jpg

Thats the chest press machine, one similar to that anyway.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> back
> 
> deads- 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 140kgx6, 160kgx4, 180kgx3, 190kgx1, 200kgx fail
> 
> ...


Excellent back workout rob,190k deadlift you [email protected],200 in a week or so:thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

yes i do understand what you mean....I do mine on the smith machine it seems to stop that feeling......and just realized when I saw that pic we have one at my gym, always wondered what it was...I dont think I've ever seen anyone using it...are they any good?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> yes i do understand what you mean....I do mine on the smith machine it seems to stop that feeling......and just realized when I saw that pic we have one at my gym, always wondered what it was...I dont think I've ever seen anyone using it...are they any good?


yeh they are quite good, i only use it ocassionally though as i usually just favour a flat DB/BB press. Theres more control using one of those though so you do get a real good feel and a less restricted movement, give it a go!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Excellent back workout rob,190k deadlift you [email protected],200 in a week or so:thumb:


cheers, hopefully i will get it soon! I should have just gone right to 200kg and missed the 190 because i got it without a great struggle, but it just took that little bit out of me that probably would have helped me get 200!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

WTF....only just took in that back workout now that Dans highlighted it.....my best deadlift ever is 180.....I'm so weak...you did 190 thats incredible...you're a strong little fvcker aint ya


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> WTF....only just took in that back workout now that Dans highlighted it.....my best deadlift ever is 180.....I'm so weak...you did 190 thats incredible...you're a strong little fvcker aint ya


haha i seem to do quite well with deadlifts. I never used to do them until i started training with Para and since them iv always included them and the weights just kept rising. I just really want to get to 200kg without straps and then start using them, hopefully they will add a few more lbs to it!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

quads

squats- 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 120kgx6, 140kgx5

hack squats- 20kg (e.side.)x10, 40kgx8, 50kgx6

lunges- 3 lengths of gym

sissy squats- 3 setx10


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> quads
> 
> squats- 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 120kgx6, 140kgx5
> 
> ...


Well done :thumbup1:

Now stay the fook out of the gym for a couple of days ya spanner!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Well done :thumbup1:
> 
> Now stay the fook out of the gym for a couple of days ya spanner!


 :ban:


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Training looks good as usual! :thumbup1: Like the new avi too!

I reckon you will get the 200kg deadlift in no time!

200kg makes my ultimate goal of 100kg sound pathetic haha!

Grrrrrrrr at guys and their super strength..........LOL!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Training looks good as usual! :thumbup1: Like the new avi too!
> 
> I reckon you will get the 200kg deadlift in no time!
> 
> ...


hey thanks for popping in :thumbup1:

100kg is nothing to be ashamed of!!! Some guys are deadlifting that! How is your training going?


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> hey thanks for popping in :thumbup1:
> 
> 100kg is nothing to be ashamed of!!! Some guys are deadlifting that! How is your training going?


Training is ok thanks - just wish i wasnt so impatient because these things take time!!!!

Are you enjoying the long uni holidays? (ahh lifes great when your a student LOL - well mine would be if i didnt have a 10000 word dissertation to do:cursing


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Training is ok thanks - just wish i wasnt so impatient because these things take time!!!!
> 
> Are you enjoying the long uni holidays? (ahh lifes great when your a student LOL - well mine would be if i didnt have a 10000 word dissertation to do:cursing


yeh it is a patient game!!!

The hols are great thanks, just lazing about, although i did that during term time so no change there  Iv got no work at all to do, i thought i may have some resits but i passed everything so im totally work free till september!! Whats your lovely dissertation on ? lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> quads
> 
> squats- 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 120kgx6, 140kgx5
> 
> ...


Nice squats Rob.....so is there a reason why the rest of your legs session looks like a girlie workout ? why the low weight on the hacks ? and erm walking lunges [no weight?] :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Let you off with the sissy squats because they hurt like a bugger at the end of a session


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Nice squats Rob.....so is there a reason why the rest of your legs session looks like a girlie workout ? why the low weight on the hacks ? and erm walking lunges [no weight?] :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Let you off with the sissy squats because they hurt like a bugger at the end of a session


haha the hack squats i find really difficult to be honest, and the weights dont include the machine if that makes it any more masculine ?

The lunges werent with no weight, i was just lazy and didnt put it, i used 40kg+barbell  killers them!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> haha the hack squats i find really difficult to be honest, and the weights dont include the machine if that makes it any more masculine ?
> 
> The lunges werent with no weight, i was just lazy and didnt put it, i used 40kg+barbell  killers them!


wonder why ???

oh let you off with the lunges in that case - will have to try that myself perhaps :thumb: all is forgiven .....up the hacks though :whistling: and no - we dont count the machine ....so GAY


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> yeh it is a patient game!!!
> 
> The hols are great thanks, just lazing about, although i did that during term time so no change there LOL me too  Iv got no work at all to do, i thought i may have some resits but i passed everything so im totally work free till september!! Whats your lovely dissertation on ? lol


Yay for passing everything! :beer:

You're a lucky bug*er for having a free summer - Im jealous!

Do you really want to know about the dissertation?????....you may end up in a boredom induced coma - i know I nearly have LOL!!!!!!

Its basically about social inequality in inner city London and the reading list is a flippin nightmare.... grrrrr i really dont want to do it. Id much rather waste my time vegetating in front of the TV or playstation LOL!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Yay for passing everything! :beer:
> 
> You're a lucky bug*er for having a free summer - Im jealous!
> 
> ...


oooo im sorry i asked!! That sounds far too complicated for my liking, i feel for you!! Id go for option B, t.v and playstation, uni's over-rated anyway!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

last few workouts

shoulders

machine press- 120lbx10, 144lbx10, 168lbx8, 192lbx8, 216lbx6

lat raises- 12kgx10, 14kgx8x2, 10kgx8

bent over lat raises- 14kgx10x3

shrugs- 4 setsx 12

chest

Flat DBpress- 25kgx10, 32kgx10, 35kgx8, 40kgx6

incline machinepress- 20kg each sidex12, 30kgx10, 35kgx8, 40kgx8, 50kgx6

dips- BW+15x10, BW+20x8x2 dropset BWx10

DBflys- 18kgx10, 20kgx10, 25kgx10


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

arms

ezbarcurl- not including bar- 20kgx8, 30kgx8, 40kgx8 dropset 20kgx10

seatedDBcurls- 15kgx10 (each arm), 18kgx8, 20kgx8 dropset 10kgx10

preacher curls- 3 sets- 10,12,15

dips- BW+15kgx10, BW+20kgx8x2 BW+chain (no idea of weight) x8

DB overhead ext.- 32kgx10, 35kgx8, 40kgx8

rope pressdown- 3 sets- 10, 12, 15


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

nice going mate...just a quick question...what is the point of dropsets, I've never understood the reason behind them?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning ...anything entertaining these sides ?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just do them to really get a good pump and blood flowing. At the end of a set they really finish you off! On dips for example i couldnt get any more reps out with an added 20kg plate, not a single one. So i just take the plate off and keep going for as many reps as i can without it. I suppose in one way your actually going beyond failure and forced reps on any given set by just lowering the weight and pumping out that last few you wouldnt other wise have got.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Morning ...anything entertaining these sides ?


of course, this journals tipped for big things, the number one thread on uk-m soon :whistling:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> I just do them to really get a good pump and blood flowing. At the end of a set they really finish you off! On dips for example i couldnt get any more reps out with an added 20kg plate, not a single one. So i just take the plate off and keep going for as many reps as i can without it. I suppose in one way your actually going beyond failure and forced reps on any given set by just lowering the weight and pumping out that last few you wouldnt other wise have got.


ummm maybe you're right...I'm not sure...I hold the view that once you have achieved your final rep with max weight, going on to do dropsets just fatigues the muscle unnececerely (spelling Ian)....but I may be wrong...not sure on this one!



robisco11 said:


> of course, this journals tipped for big things, the number one thread on uk-m soon :whistling:


Delusional


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> Morning ...anything entertaining these sides ?


Morning Jem...not much happening here as its the bottom thread on UK-M :bounce:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Morning Jem...not much happening here as its the bottom thread on UK-M :bounce:


i hate you...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> i hate you...


well you're in good company...many people do.....but I love me so its all good


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

glad you still doing well ROB


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> glad you still doing well ROB


cheers scott :thumbup1:

weighed myself today and after my little blip at the end of last month im back on the right track, up to 12st12lb now so imm fairly happy with that. Back workout today

deadlifts- 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 140kgx6, 160kgx5

BB rows- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx6

Close grip pulldown- 4 sets- 10, 10, 8 , 6 (cant remember the weights)

that was it, didnt take long as i didnt go mad with the weight


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mate 160k x 1 killed my back................very jelous


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

he is strong - ElfinTan can testify to this ....so it's true - he no tell lies this boy !


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Mate 160k x 1 killed my back................very jelous


I seem to get on well with deadlifts, i wish i could progress the same on all the other lifts!!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> weighed myself today


Well you would have done if you could have figured out how to use the scales! :whistling:

:tongue:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> he is strong - ElfinTan can testify to this ....so it's true - he no tell lies this boy !


Jem speaks the truth :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Well you would have done if you could have figured out how to use the scales! :whistling:
> 
> :tongue:


They are tricky to use. For the past 2 years i've seen people using them and had a few cracks myself when no one was looking but they just confuse me!! I'll learn one day though, i rekon i've got it sussed after you exaplained :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Are you a strength or size person rob?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Are you a strength or size person rob?


To be honest I wouldnt say i favoured one or the other. I like to lift as heavy as i can as often as my body lets me. Im of the opinion that if you squatting 200kg, benching 150kg and deadlifting 300kg, or whatever, your going to have size!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Same way i look at it mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> Jem speaks the truth :thumb:


She does...and he is a strong heavily jumpered young man! Rod is the ONLY one in the gym who wears 3 sweatshirts whether it's 40C of -40C. Come on Rob....you are heavier than me now you can take em off:whistling:

Rob - I'll show you how to use the scales lol! Bless



robisco11 said:


> To be honest I wouldnt say i favoured one or the other. I like to lift as heavy as i can as often as my body lets me. Im of the opinion that if you squatting 200kg, benching 150kg and deadlifting 300kg, or whatever, your going to have size!


Ah - this is where we need to take you to a powerlifting gig - size can be suprisingly deceptive! I mean look at me I look a mere waif


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> She does...and he is a strong heavily jumpered young man! Rod is the ONLY one in the gym who wears 3 sweatshirts whether it's 40C of -40C. Come on Rob....you are heavier than me now you can take em off:whistling:
> 
> Rob - I'll show you how to use the scales lol! Bless
> 
> ...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Shab said he was showing some of the guys in his shop my deadlift...and they were scared hahahaha! Who would have thought a wee delicate thing like me huh?????


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Shab said he was showing some of the guys in his shop my deadlift...and they were scared hahahaha! Who would have thought a wee delicate thing like me huh?????


hahaha it is some weight though!! The little dance/jiggle at the end just adds to it :thumb: Like the guy painting the gym today, he was terrified of painting near you, he didnt seem to mind standing right next to me though and almost covering me in some nice laminate!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> hahaha it is some weight though!! The little dance/jiggle at the end just adds to it :thumb: Like the guy painting the gym today, he was terrified of painting near you, he didnt seem to mind standing right next to me though and almost covering me in some nice laminate!!!


 :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders

Seated DB press- 20kgx10, 25kgx10, 28kgx8, 30kgx6

Lat Raises- 12.5kgx10, 14kgx8, 12.5kgx10 dropset 10kgx10

Bent over lat raises- 12.5kgx10, 14kgx10, 16kgx10

shrugs- 4 setsx12


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work rob:thumbup1:

Did the workout go well?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good work rob:thumbup1:
> 
> Did the workout go well?


yeh it was good thanks, only took 30-40 mins as well! Got a nice pump, shoulders feel a bit sore today :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest

incline DBpress- 20kgx15, 25kgx10, 28kgx8, 30kgx8, 35kgx6

flat machine- 15kg (each side) x12, 30kgx10, 40kgx8, 45kgx8, 50kgx6

dips- BW+10kg x10, BW+15kgx10, BW+20kgx8 dropset BWx10

incline flys- 12kgx12, 14kgx10, 18kgx10, 20kgx8

done and dusted, 30 mins!


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

i like ur style mate - in and out the gym, no messing about 

unlike some guys i see at mine chattin on the phone all the time!!

u always done in around 30 mins?

good lifts btw mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

0161 said:


> i like ur style mate - in and out the gym, no messing about
> 
> unlike some guys i see at mine chattin on the phone all the time!!
> 
> ...


yeh today was faster than usual to be fair! As for always training like that? no wayyyy, at first i could spend upto two hours in the gym, i like to think iv matured since then though lol


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah I also like to cut my time down to between an hour to 1 1/2 hours, although monday and tuesday is always stupily busy.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Had a quick look at your journal Rob good work mate. Im new here and just wanted to know does incline DBpress- 20kgx15 mean 20kg in each hand or 20kg as a whole with the dumbells.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rosedale6 said:


> Had a quick look at your journal Rob good work mate. Im new here and just wanted to know does incline DBpress- 20kgx15 mean 20kg in each hand or 20kg as a whole with the dumbells.


Hey thanks for having a look. The weight means 20kg in each hand, its the same for all the exercises where i list it like that :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

quads

squats- 60kgx15, 80kgx10, 100kgx10, 120kgx8 140kgx5

hack squats- not including machine, 40kgx10, 60kgx10, 80kgx8, 100kgx6

legpress- 300lbx15, 300lb+50kgx12, 300lb+100kgx12, 300lb+150kgx8, 300lb+200kgx8


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back

deads- 60kgx12, 100kgx10, 140kgx6, 160kgx4, 180kgx2, 200kgx1 (PB)

BBrows- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx8

closegriplatpulldown- 140lbx10, 164lbx10, 178lbx8, 192lbx8

underhand lat pulldown- 4 setsx10

Finally 200kg on deadlifts!!! No straps, just a belt and some chalk, well pleased!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> back
> 
> deads- 60kgx12, 100kgx10, 140kgx6, 160kgx4, 180kgx2, 200kgx1 (PB)
> 
> ...


Well done Rob - appearances are deceptive :lol: :lol: :lol:

dont go busting your brain again though purrlease .... :beer:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

200kg!!

Good work mate, you know you're getting repped for that


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Well done Rob - appearances are deceptive :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> dont go busting your brain again though purrlease .... :beer:


haha thanks  ....but why does everyone keep saying that!?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> 200kg!!
> 
> Good work mate, you know you're getting repped for that


cheers matey


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> quads
> 
> squats- 60kgx15, 80kgx10, 100kgx10, 120kgx8 140kgx5
> 
> ...


oh 100kg on hacks - impressed !


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> haha thanks  ....but why does everyone keep saying that!?


Not sure - you are a fookin monster :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb: huge congrats for getting the 200 rob,BIG LIFT!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> oh 100kg on hacks - impressed !


im starting to man up


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> im starting to man up


it was just that puberty sticking point ....now you are past it your voice might get a bit deeper too !


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> it was just that puberty sticking point ....now you are past it your voice might get a bit deeper too !


 :ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

whatever !


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> :thumb: huge congrats for getting the 200 rob,BIG LIFT!!!


thanks mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Booooored ....


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Booooored ....


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I think you should take a serious look at powerlifting Pipkin! Your lifts are really impressive and I think if you had someone actually show you some pointers then they would be VERY impressive. Basically you are lifting with a wing and a prayer technique so if that was polished up then who knows what might happen. Am serious about this and am more than willing to arrange power lifting master classes for you if you want to give it a go.

PS The hacks are good too...especially on our complete b*tch of a hack squat.....although I have yet to see you make Stu winge ;0) x


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I think you should take a serious look at powerlifting Pipkin! Your lifts are really impressive and I think if you had someone actually show you some pointers then they would be VERY impressive. Basically you are lifting with a wing and a prayer technique so if that was polished up then who knows what might happen. Am serious about this and am more than willing to arrange power lifting master classes for you if you want to give it a go.
> 
> PS The hacks are good too...especially on our complete b*tch of a hack squat.....although I have yet to see you make Stu winge ;0) x


I'd love to give it a go. I looked a while back at certain powerlifting routines and workouts but they actually seem really complicated, like maximum effort workout, then speed workouts and all that, seems very complicated and technical. Without someone saying 'do this', 'do that' i wouldnt really have the first idea of where to start!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I'd love to give it a go. I looked a while back at certain powerlifting routines and workouts but they actually seem really complicated, like maximum effort workout, then speed workouts and all that, seems very complicated and technical. Without someone saying 'do this', 'do that' i wouldnt really have the first idea of where to start!


Leave it with me!!!! I have a man that can who is jolly nice! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Leave it with me!!!! I have a man that can who is jolly nice! :thumb:


oki doki......fat pete by any chance?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> oki doki......fat pete by any chance?


That's the man....much obliging he is and VERY knowledgable and fun!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> That's the man....much obliging he is and VERY knowledgable and fun!


good stuff, I look forward to it!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well done Rob...appearances can be deceptive :bounce:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> well done Rob...appearances can be deceptive :bounce:


haha thanks, I knew you'd say that, sarcy t*t!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest/bi's

inclineDBpress- 25kgx10, 30kgx8, 35kgx8, 40kgx6, 42kgx4/5

seated chest press- 15kg (each side)x10, 30kgx10, 40kgx8, 50kgx6x2

dips- BW+15kgx10, BW+20kgx8x2, BW+15kgx6 drop BWx10

incline flys- 13kgx10, 15kgx10, 20kgx10

EZbar curls- 10kg (each side)x12, 15kgx10, 20kgx8

DBcurls- 3setsx10


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate!

Loving your commitment


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone mate!
> 
> Loving your commitment


cheers matey, all is going well at the minute. Hows your training going, i'll have to pop and have a look in your journal!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Deads today:eek: hope my back is good ,grr it better be,only 145k


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Deads today:eek: hope my back is good ,grr it better be,only 145k


deads...you best get yourself psyched up!!! Not for little boys them deadlifts !!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Powerlifting supremo ! congrats x


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Powerlifting supremo ! congrats x


how nice of you to pop in, didnt even have to be asked!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Think yourself lucky


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

I just trawled through your journel and i have commented before lol, anyway your making decent progress mate imo and the PL idea sounds dead good too go for it:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ryoken said:


> I just trawled through your journel and i have commented before lol, anyway your making decent progress mate imo and the PL idea sounds dead good too go for it:thumbup1:


cheers RY :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> how nice of you to pop in, didnt even have to be asked!


*Not strictly true tbh - I was dragged in kicking and screaming if you recall.....* :whistling:



Dsahna said:


> Think yourself lucky


*you had yer chance kid and you blew it* :lol: *I was invited to comment actually - some people value my wit and delicate presence* :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> *Not strictly true tbh - I was dragged in kicking and screaming if you recall.....* :whistling:
> 
> *you had yer chance kid and you blew it* :lol: *I was invited to comment actually - some people value my wit and delicate presence* :whistling:


I never forced you in....must have been someone else :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hmmm the blind fold tricked me ....


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> hmmm the blind fold tricked me ....


deffo wasnt me then, im not one for blindfolding people.....honest


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

weight yesterday afternoon was bang on 13stone, so thats 3st7lbs up on where i was when i started, ill try and dig a picture out from somwhere of how i was 1.5-2 years ago.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

did something a bit different for shoulders today, just stuck to barbells. Its the first time iv done pressing with a barbell properly, it was a decent session, nothing spectacular.

seated barbell press- 20kgx10, 40kgx10, 50kgx8, 60kgx6, 70kgx6, 75kgx5, 80kgx3

standing behind neck press- 20kgx10, 30kgx10, 40kgx8, 45kgx6, 50kgx4

shrugs- 100kgx10, 140kgx8, 180kgx8, 200kgx6

done and dusted in 30 mins!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> did something a bit different for shoulders today, just stuck to barbells. Its the first time iv done pressing with a barbell properly, it was a decent session, nothing spectacular.
> 
> seated barbell press- 20kgx10, 40kgx10, 50kgx8, 60kgx6, 70kgx6, 75kgx5, 80kgx3
> 
> ...


 Nice workout Rob, i like short intense workout sessions as i feel they work well, thats close to my shoulder session but i do lat raises as a pre exhauster!

good lifts though mate better then mine at the mo:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ryoken said:


> Nice workout Rob, i like short intense workout sessions as i feel they work well, thats close to my shoulder session but i do lat raises as a pre exhauster!
> 
> good lifts though mate better then mine at the mo:thumb:


cheers Ry. I was going to do some lat raises at the end, but tbh i didnt think they'd serve much purpose i'd already done and decent workout so i just left it. May add them next week though.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> cheers Ry. I was going to do some lat raises at the end, but tbh i didnt think they'd serve much purpose i'd already done and decent workout so i just left it. May add them next week though.


I always do lat raises first as like a pre-exhaust/warm up and tbh it doesnt effect my presses after at all but does give me great pumps/burn in my delts:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thats the thing, i never ever get a pump in my delts, dunno why!!

whats your training split look like?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> *Not strictly true tbh - I was dragged in kicking and screaming if you recall.....* :whistling:
> 
> *you had yer chance kid and you blew it* :lol: *I was invited to comment actually - some people value my wit and delicate presence* :whistling:


No mate you blew it by being so stubborn,ive posted in yours since then,but nooooo aint good enough is it ,pfft.

Why bother


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> No mate you blew it by being so stubborn,ive posted in yours since then,but nooooo aint good enough is it ,pfft.
> 
> Why bother


haha keep ya knickers on :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol: you know me rob,theyre always half off anyway


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha just the way it should be!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Subbed


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been looking into this powerlifting idea and i like the sounds of it. I'm going to adapt my training for a month or two so its slightly more suited towards this approach and see if i like it. It is by no means a 'powerlifting' routine, but its getting towards it, a routine based around the big compound movements with very few isloation exercises and not massive amounts of exercises. Im thinking of going with something like;

day1 - deadlifts, DB/BB rows, chins, goodmornings

day2- bench press, inclineDB press, dips, skullcrushers

day3- squats, leg press, calves, heavy ab work

day4- overhead press, behind neck press, rack pulls

it will be something like that. My theory is just concentrate on the big movements and hopefully increase strength and size. I'll probably train EOD so it allows me adequate rest.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> No mate you blew it by being so stubborn,ive posted in yours since then,but nooooo aint good enough is it ,pfft.
> 
> Why bother


chill your boots Dan :whistling: ...I did not blow and you cant prove anything :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> chill your boots Dan :whistling: ...I did not blow and you cant prove anything :laugh:


Good one:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> I've been looking into this powerlifting idea and i like the sounds of it. I'm going to adapt my training for a month or two so its slightly more suited towards this approach and see if i like it. It is by no means a 'powerlifting' routine, but its getting towards it, a routine based around the big compound movements with very few isloation exercises and not massive amounts of exercises. Im thinking of going with something like;
> 
> day1 - deadlifts, DB/BB rows, chins, goodmornings
> 
> ...


That looks awesome rob,cant see any cracks at all,but you wont need many sets per exercise with them compound movements


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Good one:thumb:


Glad you're not sulking then ...I will return to your journal then if you want me there 

I am off up mountains now - hopefully I will return

See you later folks

I will leave you with some reps

xx


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> That looks awesome rob,cant see any cracks at all,but you wont need many sets per exercise with them compound movements


thanks, you think it probably covers all bases then? I was thinking a good warm up and then 3-4 sets max per exercise, try and fatigue the muscle with as few a sets as possible


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Glad you're not sulking then ...I will return to your journal then if you want me there
> 
> I am off up mountains now - hopefully I will return
> 
> ...


bout time too!catch you later:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> thanks, you think it probably covers all bases then? I was thinking a good warm up and then 3-4 sets max per exercise, try and fatigue the muscle with as few a sets as possible


I would go for 3 sets per exercise after 2or3 warmups mate.

Its a great split,lots of rest and recovery time.plus the muscle groups have alot of time to recover before they are needed again,should be very productive.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Rob, do you fancy that training session at Olympic some time, I have just got back after a two week holiday from Walton Mountain (family) and need to get my technique back first, but maybe in a couple of weeks if you are free?

Nice progress mate.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

phosphor said:


> Rob, do you fancy that training session at Olympic some time, I have just got back after a two week holiday from Walton Mountain (family) and need to get my technique back first, but maybe in a couple of weeks if you are free?
> 
> Nice progress mate.


Hey mate, yeh sounds good. If you just let me know whenever you fancy it we'll sort a day and stuff out :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest workout from yday

flat barbell bench

50kgx10, 60kgx8, 80kgx8, 100kgx6, 110kgx5, 120kgx3

incline DB press

20kgx10, 25kgx10, 30kgx8, 35kgx6, 40kgx6, 42kgx5

dips

BW+15kgx8, BW+20kgx8x2

The weights for the DB are for an individual dumbell, not the pair. This is only the 3rd time i've actually done a barbell bench press so i was fairly happy.

I finished the workout with some skullcrushers and AB work.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

strong as Rob


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very strong


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cheers guys


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders

standing Barbell press

30kgx10 (warmup) 40kgx8, 50kgx8, 55kgx6, 60kgx5x2

Shrugs

100kgx10, 140kgx8, 180kgx6, 200kgx6

reverse flys- 4x10

lat raises- 4x10 finished with dropset

Not too bad, I was a bit unhappy with strength on the overhead press, but i've only started doing them these last few weeks so i suppose it'll come on in time.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

It will come mate,when i lose motivation my military press suffers the most,and takes longer for the strength to come back,keep at them:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheers Dsahna, im going to keep them in my workouts from now on, really feel them!!!

Im going to introduce a couple of cardio sessions per week as well, for fitness reasons purely. I find myself really 'huffin n puffin' just lately during my workouts, which i've noticed has only become more prominent since i stopped all C.V work. From tomorrow as was the plan my workouts are going to be E.O.D so on my days off I can easily fit in 20-30 minutes cardio. I'll be keeping a close eye on my weight though as last time it began to drop again, if it happens again, rather than stop all cardio as i did before, il just up the calories slightly.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

forgot to add, tonight or tomorrow i'll have my 'monthly' pics up, 6ish lbs heavier, dont expect too much though!


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> shoulders
> 
> standing Barbell press
> 
> ...


Oh I HATE the overhead press with a burning passion! It is an EVIL exercise!!!!!

Your dead strong though, so im sure youll be lifting some big kgs in no time!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Oh I HATE the overhead press with a burning passion! It is an EVIL exercise!!!!!
> 
> Your dead strong though, so im sure youll be lifting some big kgs in no time!!!!!


hey, thanks alot, hopefully it'll shoot up once i've done it a few times and got a bit of a better feel and technique! Pressing movements for shoulders have always been my weakest exercises for some reason.. :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> forgot to add, tonight or tomorrow i'll have my 'monthly' pics up, 6ish lbs heavier, dont expect too much though!


Half a stone just about:thumb: great stuff! Bang them pics up mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Half a stone just about:thumb: great stuff! Bang them pics up mate


only managed to get a couple and they're not the greatest, i would have got more, but the fcuking camera battery ran out on me!! I'll have them up soon, tbh i cant see that much difference, but the weight is creeping up and my lifts are going up so i suppose i just have to keep at it and have patience!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Rob are you natty mate?,if so have you got any plans for AAS?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Rob are you natty mate?,if so have you got any plans for AAS?


I am natty yeh, i've not given a thought to AAS. Obviously i've read alot about them etc on this site, but i havent made any plans to use anything anytime soon. I'd like to make some good gains as best i can naturally before i start to use anything. Plus im only 19 at the minute so i got plenty of time on my side.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats sensible!

You will have a good few natty stones to gain yet

Its all about nutrition.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Rob are you natty mate?,if so have you got any plans for AAS?


Get your druggy mitts well away from him,he's doing just fine without


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yeah - Rob's far to strong to be considering assistance. His lifts scare me as it is


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Get your druggy mitts well away from him,he's doing just fine without


WHAAAAAT!!!!!

Im natty ffs.

:innocent:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> WHAAAAAT!!!!!
> 
> *Im natty ffs.*
> 
> :innocent:


Oh look just saw a pig flying by.. :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

latest pics, only got a few and they aint the best!! Still look smooth but dont seem much bigger tbh!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> latest pics, only got a few and they aint the best!! Still look smooth but dont seem much bigger tbh!!


well mate not sure which pic you are comparing it too....but I just looked back at the pics of you with that joke beard and I can see a definite change...you are looking just generaly bigger all over....what are the scales telling you, is there much change in weight?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Get the joke beard pic up so we can compare rob


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Me wise..............naaaa


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cheers guys

Im not sure where the pic with the joke beard is? Although i thought i looked quite good with it 

The scales are up about 6/7lbs from the last set of pictures but as i said i personally cant see a difference. On an empty stomach i weight a shade under 13 stone, its such a small amount i just round it up to 13


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

As you do


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

would you say its just a case of more of the same, or has anyone got anything they think i should think about/not think about?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

on a side note as well any guesses as to what my BF is roughly? I've looked around and i guess its about 15-20%?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

just whey at the minute, im not using anything else at all.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gainer said:


> no creatine? u tried weight gainer over a simple whey?


I've not used a weight gainer for ages mate.

Following the diet i have at the minute i've been gaining weight so i've never felt the need tbh. As for creatine, when i do use it, i use kre akalyn.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If you have the funds rob,keep the creatine up mate,it worked wonders for me


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Rob your bf is about 13-14%......

You certainly have huge strength mate but its obvious you want to add mass aswell....as others have said the only way to do this is diet as your training looks OK.....personaly I would ditch the cardio for a while and concentrate on gaining mass its quite likely you will gain fat aswell but at your age this will be easy to shift at a later date

I looked at you diet at the begining of the thread, dont know if that is still current, if it is and you're not growing as you hope to you'll have to find a way to increase the cals...I dont like weight gainers I think they are too expensive.

Add more eggs mate...whole eggs...5 or 6 in the morning blended with your oats...drop the whey....and add some nuts...hand full of cashew / brazil and walnuts plus some fruit...I just use a cup of frozen berries...blend for 30 secs and you got a great first meal.

I repeat this again at some stage during the day...depends where I am...but usualy try and have about 5pm.

The rest of you diet looks fine, but add more nuts and oil if you can...I try and keep whey to a minimum so for me its about twice a day. And cottage cheese...ummmmm....get some of that down you.

Creatine does help but make sure you cycle it....I may have told you this before...whatever it says on the pack dont take for more than about 11 weeks...then come off for 6 weeks....it can seriously fvck up you kidneys (someone will come and tell me this is bollocks but it aint).

Bottom line is that doing it natty like me is a very slow process...it just doesnt happen quickly...fortunately you have time on your side (I'm slightly older than you:whistling: so it's harder for me)...this time next year you will probably have added another 10lbs of muscle which will make a significant difference to how you look...

Its not complicated you just gonna have to realize it will take time...the only way to change that is to go over to the dark side....but thats gotta be your descision :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheers Ian, i'll take everything on board regarding the diet and stuff. The diet at the beginning of the thread is the one im still following now, although i think i will swap the whey for more whole eggs in the morning :thumbup1:

As for it being a slow process that doesnt bother me because as i said i feel times on my side, i just needed a bit of a nudge to let me know i was going in the right direction :thumbup1:



IanStu said:


> Rob your bf is about 13-14%......
> 
> You certainly have huge strength mate but its obvious you want to add mass aswell....as others have said the only way to do this is diet as your training looks OK.....personaly I would ditch the cardio for a while and concentrate on gaining mass its quite likely you will gain fat aswell but at your age this will be easy to shift at a later date
> 
> ...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> Cheers Ian, i'll take everything on board regarding the diet and stuff. The diet at the beginning of the thread is the one im still following now, although i think i will swap the whey for more whole eggs in the morning :thumbup1:
> 
> As for it being a slow process that doesnt bother me because as i said i feel times on my side, i just needed a bit of a nudge to let me know i was going in the right direction :thumbup1:


Swap? SWAP? You're going to add to the whey with some more whole eggs in the morning :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders

seated overhead press- 40kgx10, 60kgx8, 80kgx6, 90kgx5

lat raises- 10kgx10, 12kgx10, 14kgx10

*superset*

front raises (plates) 20kgx10x3

bentover lat raises- 14kgx10x3

finished with tri's


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well done Roberta....wish I could do overhead/military presses...I just get this blinding pain in my shoulders esp my right one....so I've had to drop that for now...

Think I'm gonna start doing front raises again...but never been to keen on them, I always seem to fall forward like an idiot....do you think they r worth doing?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> well done Roberta....wish I could do overhead/military presses...I just get this blinding pain in my shoulders esp my right one....so I've had to drop that for now...
> 
> Think I'm gonna start doing front raises again...but never been to keen on them, I always seem to fall forward like an idiot....do you think they r worth doing?


Hey Ian, whats up with you shoulder, just a niggle, or is it something long term?

I quite like front raises, i dont do them every shoulder workout though, maybe every other one. Sometimes i cant do them because my front delts are still sore from benching and chest day! I dont use DB's either because its easy to swing and cheat, with a plate you cant cheat.....as much


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> Hey Ian, whats up with you shoulder, just a niggle, or is it something long term?
> 
> I quite like front raises, i dont do them every shoulder workout though, maybe every other one. Sometimes i cant do them because my front delts are still sore from benching and chest day! I dont use DB's either because its easy to swing and cheat, with a plate you cant cheat.....as much


I dont think there is much wrong with the shoulder...i think like you say they are maybe just sore from benching...plus age I guess....being wrong side of 20 doesnt help...I may try going onto a 10 day routine rather than a 7...give myself more chance to recover


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> I dont think there is much wrong with the shoulder...i think like you say they are maybe just sore from benching...plus age I guess....*being wrong side of 20 doesnt help*...I may try going onto a 10 day routine rather than a 7...give myself more chance to recover


yeh when you reach 23 its all downhill from there :whistling:

how would a 10 day routine look, EOD?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well was thinking along these lines...

Mon....chest / Tris

Tue...Rest

Wed....Legs

Thur....Rest

Friday...Back / Biceps

Saturday.....Rest

Sunday....Abss / Cardio

Monday....Shoulders

Then have 2 days off and start again on Thursday....somat like that anyway...not realy sorted it properly yet


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FFS I have to come in here to actually see what kind of progress you are making and i see you more than your mother does!!!!! I'm going to burn that fecking sweatshirt of yours!!!!!

Anyway I hope your back is all fine and dandy but if ti isn't the quad battering you and gav will be getting will take your mind of it....I wonder if i can make gav puke?  Oh yeah and you have to do twice the work because you are half my age:whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS I have to come in here to actually see what kind of progress you are making and i see you more than your mother does!!!!! I'm going to burn that fecking sweatshirt of yours!!!!!
> 
> Anyway I hope your back is all fine and dandy but if ti isn't the quad battering you and gav will be getting will take your mind of it....I wonder if i can make gav puke?  Oh yeah and you have to do twice the work because you are half my age:whistling:


haha its true, im thinking of setting up camp in the corner of the gym once all the painting and stuffs done, save myself the walk day in day out!!

Is he called Gavin!?!? Oh well I feel a right muppet now, i've been calling him Gareth all the time!! Fancy him not telling me :cursing: He just kept smiling everytime i said it!! Making him puke shouldnt be hard. He asked if he could jump in with me on shoulders yesterday, he did overhead press and lat raises then said that was enough and went off doing curls!! He's just not hardcore!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> haha its true, im thinking of setting up camp in the corner of the gym once all the painting and stuffs done, save myself the walk day in day out!!
> 
> Is he called Gavin!?!? Oh well I feel a right muppet now, i've been calling him Gareth all the time!! Fancy him not telling me :cursing: He just kept smiling everytime i said it!! Making him puke shouldnt be hard. He asked if he could jump in with me on shoulders yesterday, he did overhead press and lat raises then said that was enough and went off doing curls!! He's just not hardcore!


I am almost pleased to say that it does actually look like the painters may be finished by the end of the day.....note breath not held though:whistling:

Gareth....Gavin....Fanny....Big Girls Blouse.......it's all kind of the same really....and no hard core he certainly isn't....but so good for baiting it's alomost unfair...but only almost!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

well Paul and Tan must have decided they wanted someone to torture today......and i was the chosen one!!

hacks- machine x 50reps, 20kgx40reps, 40kgx30reps, 60kgx20reps, 70kgx15reps

legpress- 145kgx12reps, 195kgx12reps, 245kgx12reps, 295kgx12reps

hacks- level. 5x12reps, 6x10reps, 7x10reps, 8x 5reps drop 5x5reps drop 3 x5 reps

squats- 60kgx12reps, 70kgx12reps, 80kgx10reps, 100kgx6 reps

My legs are actually shaking!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> well Paul and Tan must have decided they wanted someone to torture today......and i was the chosen one!!
> 
> hacks- machine x 50reps, 20kgx40reps, 40kgx30reps, 60kgx20reps, 70kgx15reps
> 
> ...


Hahahahah!!!! You made it home then:thumb: BTW....it was 15 reps on ya leg press so don't do yourself short....even thoug at your age you should have done more hahahahha:whistling: And we didn't make you do anything I din't have to do!

Only kidding....good session and well done! It was a tough one....my quads are battered!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Hahahahah!!!! You made it home then:thumb: BTW....it was 15 reps on ya leg press so don't do yourself short....even thoug at your age you should have done more hahahahha:whistling: And we didn't make you do anything I din't have to do!
> 
> Only kidding....good session and well done! It was a tough one....my quads are battered!


yeh i made it home.......took me about 40 minutes though!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest

inclineDB press- 25kgx10, 28kgx10, 30kgx8, 35kgx8, 40kgx6

flat seated press- 20kgeachsidex 10, 30kgx10, 35kgx8, 40kgx8

decline BB press- 40kgx10, 60kgx10, 80kgx8, 100kgx8

dips- BW+20kgx8x3

I've never done decline with barbell but it felt nice and easy today. I've used dumbells before but they felt a little un comfortable so thought id go easy today, i easily had another 15-20kg in me!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate:thumbup1:

Are you recharging your batteries bud?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Are you recharging your batteries bud?


you mean today? not so much recharging as just not going mad, especially on the decline as ive found movements like that uncomfortable in the past. I would have trained yday, but i was struggling to walk after legs on friday!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

the leg workout sounded sick mate,literally!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It was sicker than you can imagine....there are a small variety people in and around Manchester walking like they have not only pished themselves but that they are pishing down legs with no basic muscle movement in them:whistling:

I really don't think I have walking lunges in me for tomorrow Rob if you are thinking of traiing with the big girls hahahaha


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> It was sicker than you can imagine....there are a small variety people in and around Manchester walking like they have not only pished themselves but that they are pishing down legs with no basic muscle movement in them:whistling:
> 
> I really don't think I have walking lunges in me for tomorrow Rob if you are thinking of traiing with the big girls hahahaha


haha its true, 3 days on and the pain hasnt subsided!!!!

Walking lunges = sadistic

:ban:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> haha its true, 3 days on and the pain hasnt subsided!!!!
> 
> *Walking lunges = sadistic*
> 
> :ban:


Tomorrow Grasshopper!

Was kind of hoping you're typed out the shoulder session then all I would have to do is copy and paste, changing the weights....slightly:whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Tomorrow Grasshopper!
> 
> Was kind of hoping you're typed out the shoulder session then all I would have to do is copy and paste, changing the weights....slightly:whistling:


lunges tomorrrrrrrrrrrow?

jeeeeeeez!!

is it just hams you do? and then back wednesdays?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hams and glutes!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

my poor legs, they've never taken such a battering.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> my poor legs, they've never taken such a battering.


Kids today:whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Kids today:whistling:


haha:bounce:

whats your routine like? do you not do the same thing on the same day from week to week? Its not 4 day is it?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I am doing 5 days at the mo as I have split quads and hams but I don't do set days as such and play it by ear. Normally I would have done hams and glutes today but legs needed an extra day hence the shoulders. If I don't think I've recovered enough then I'll swap stuff around and even leave things out.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ahh right thats similar to what i was doing until a couple of weeks ago

1. quads

2. hams and calves

3. shoulders + abs (but very rarely did abs!!!)

4. chest+ tri's

5. back and bi's

I didnt have set days though i trained if and when i felt i could, usually though id have a day off before and after quads as squats tend to kill me  . I found it easier splitting legs though because i like to do SLDL for hams, but i didnt have it in me to do them on the same day as squats, it took too much outa me!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well you'll be doing them today Grasshopper.....and some other 'stuff'!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

did a hams/glutes/calves workout for the first time yesterday!! My hams were absolutely fried! It was massively different to what i usually do but a nice workout, i cant remember weights etc so il just list the exercises and sets.

butt busters- 1 set (haha these were HARD, my coordination was all over the place)

lunges- 3 sets

leg curls- 4 sets

SLDL- 3 sets

standing calf raises

seated calf raises

did another exercise as well with a weight resting on ur midsection and you lower yourself to the floor then sort of thrust yourself back up, thats the best way i can describe it


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

not posted the diet up for a while

yesterday was;

meal1- 100g oats, 3 whole eggs, 50g whey

meal2- 80g rice, 200g chicken, 15 ml olive oil

meal3- 100g oats, 200g chicken, 25g PB

preworkout- no xplode

postworkout- 30g whey, 30g malto

meal4- 100g oats, 200g chicken, veg

meal5- 200g turkey, 200g brocooli, 15ml olive oil

meal6- 50g milk protein, 25g PB

I usually have a banana at breakfast as well but i couldnt stomach it yesterday


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'm not training today. Will do my back and bi's on Sunday at the BNBF meet.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

oki doki

I'm on back today and then chest and tri's tomorrow, then i'll be having friday off and maybe saturday depending how my legs are, they've never taken such a beating, think i may be doing them every 10 days at this rate!!!! Not sure if im training sunday but im going in just to be nosey and to get my weekly fix of Stu and Dave arguing


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> not posted the diet up for a while
> 
> yesterday was;
> 
> ...


you certainly eat alot of oats.....

3 eggs and 50g whey is a big protein spike....you wont digest all of that....bit of a waste of money IMO.....dump the whey and have more eggs...then have that whey later maybe preworkout but half the amount...

Mind you what do I know...all my food has to liquified and spoon fed to me.....but I know you are poor student filth...so just trying to save you money


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> you certainly eat alot of oats.....
> 
> 3 eggs and 50g whey is a big protein spike....you wont digest all of that....bit of a waste of money IMO.....dump the whey and have more eggs...then have that whey later maybe preworkout but half the amount...
> 
> Mind you what do I know...all my food has to liquified and spoon fed to me.....but I know you are poor student filth...so just trying to save you money


haha yehhhh i loveeee oats!!! Althouh usually i dont have 3 lots in a day, i just couldnt be bothered with rice after my 2nd meal yesterday!! Your not a fan of whey in the morning are you? is it just for the sake of money, or do you not feel its needed?

As for being a poor student filth, your right, although believe it or not im on the hunt for a job  No luck though, although to be fair if i was in a position of employing people and i came around asking for a job I wouldnt even entertain me


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

What job you looking for Rob?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> What job you looking for Rob?


not a full time job, just some part time work really. Im back at uni in september but im not in a great deal so just looking around. Thing is most of the shops now arent making a great deal of money so the last thing they're looking for is extra staff at the minute!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We're on Chest n Tri's tomorrow but i don't do a right lot. Stripped right down to decline bench, incline DB's and high single cables but you are more then welcome to carry on whinging and join us :0)....how are you hams and butt?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> We're on Chest n Tri's tomorrow but i don't do a right lot. Stripped right down to decline bench, incline DB's and high single cables but you are more then welcome to carry on whinging and join us :0)....how are you hams and butt?


yeh i'll do decline and the incline DB's but i'll probably throw in some dips and/or seated press while you do cables. The hams arent bad, got through back........just!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BUTT BUSTERS:lol:come in here in hope of normality and what do i find, BUTT BUSTERS!!!!!!

You havent been training with darron have you mate?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Rob ya Big Girl's Blouse complaining at these easy old lady workouts mate...shame on you hahahahaha!   Next week I'll have to make you do them with both weights strapped to your ankle along with a few plates to make it more grufty!!!!!!

No worries on the dips, they are still out for me:cursing:. I found ont'internet that it is torn or damaged cartelidge between the rib and the sternum that I have. Costosomethingorotherilis it's called. Description fits bang on. Oh joy!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> BUTT BUSTERS:lol:come in here in hope of normality and what do i find, BUTT BUSTERS!!!!!!
> 
> You havent been training with darron have you mate?


haha you can laugh Dan but they were torture!!! They look nice and easy but i can assure you they aren't!!!



ElfinTan said:


> Yeah Rob ya Big Girl's Blouse complaining at these easy old lady workouts mate...shame on you hahahahaha!   Next week I'll have to make you do them with both weights strapped to your ankle along with a few plates to make it more grufty!!!!!!
> 
> No worries on the dips, they are still out for me:cursing:. I found ont'internet that it is torn or damaged cartelidge between the rib and the sternum that I have. Costosomethingorotherilis it's called. Description fits bang on. Oh joy!!!!!!


Both weights!? oh yehhhhhh, i stuggled with one of the weights, they dont look too bad but when your legs in the air going every which way it felt like i had a 20kg plate on the end of my leg!!!

How did the injury come about? It sounds a bit complicated for my simple mind, is it only aggrevated on dips, i would have thought pressing movements would have been a struggle as well?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Just messing mateyour a hard trainer rob,and strong:thumb:ill have to take your word about butt busters though:lol:

Forgot to say ,good workout too!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back yesterday

deadlifts- 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 140kgx6, 160kgx6, 170kgx4, 180kgx2

tbar rows- 30kgx10, 40kgx10, 50kgx8, 60kgx8, 80kgx8, 100kgx5

latpulldown- 150lbx10, 165lbx10, 180lbx8, 195lbx8, 210lbx8

shrugs- 100lbDB'sx15, 110x15, 120x12x2


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Just messing mateyour a hard trainer rob,and strong:thumb:ill have to take your word about butt busters though:lol:
> 
> Forgot to say ,good workout too!


haha you sure you dont want to give them a go, they might suit you... :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha not you aswell:lol: im not gay DAMN YOU!!!!!

I dont even know what a butt buster looks like rob,explain


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha not you aswell:lol: im not gay DAMN YOU!!!!!
> 
> I dont even know what a butt buster looks like rob,explain


haha are you sure your not, you do talk to Darren in a strange kinda way :tongue:

Im good at explaining things at the best of times, basically you put a weight around your ankle and then move you leg about in all directions, squeezing here and there until you glutes feel like they're on fire


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Strange:confused1:darron knows a much easier way of getting the glutes on fire:lol:

Seriously though rob,i aint heard of it


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Strange:confused1:darron knows a much easier way of getting the glutes on fire:lol:
> 
> Seriously though rob,i aint heard of it


:lol:im sure he does!! Ahhh i cant explain it lol Im sure Tan will give you a description when she does a drive-by on my journal :gun_bandana:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Butt Busters make grown men cry Ankle weights used to target glutes doing a variety of different leg raises. Really have to agree that they look so pishy easy and girlie but they are tough as...and we only did the easy version of them AND it was at the beginning of the workout....unlike me who also does them at then coz I'm well'ard me mate!

As for the pec twinge it doesn't bother me really on pressing. It's when there is a large stretch across the sternum that it plays up....so we just leave that out for now. It will heal ok with time and is much better than it was. I have to say I do miss doing dips tho!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:
 

> Butt Busters make grown men cry Ankle weights used to target glutes doing a variety of different leg raises. Really have to agree that they look so pishy easy and girlie but they are tough as...and we only did the easy version of them AND it was at the beginning of the workout....unlike me who also does them at then coz I'm well'ard me mate!
> 
> As for the pec twinge it doesn't bother me really on pressing. It's when there is a large stretch across the sternum that it plays up....so we just leave that out for now. It will heal ok with time and is much better than it was. I have to say I do miss doing dips tho!


They were the easy ones!?!?!? no wayyyyyy, my eyes were filling with tears!!

Ahhh how did you do it, did you feel it suddenly or was it something that got progressively worse? I love dips i probably feel them more than anything else.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I felt it as soon as I did it. We were doing tri dips with hands on the smith machine bar and feet on a bench. After the set i said to Dan that I felt twinge but just thought it was usual training stuff. As weeks progressed just knew it wasn't right so I stopped chest for 4 weeks to rest it and then worked out what to tonot to aggrevate it.

Good session today.....apart from Tricky Trev chatting sh*t!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Butt Busters make grown men cry Ankle weights used to target glutes doing a variety of different leg raises. Really have to agree that they look so pishy easy and girlie but they are tough as...and we only did the easy version of them AND it was at the beginning of the workout....unlike me who also does them at then coz I'm well'ard me mate!
> 
> As for the pec twinge it doesn't bother me really on pressing. It's when there is a large stretch across the sternum that it plays up....so we just leave that out for now. It will heal ok with time and is much better than it was. I have to say I do miss doing dips tho!


Nice description tan

Similar type of intensity to holding a light dumbell out sideways for as long as you can, id imagine!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Nice description tan
> 
> Similar type of intensity to holding a light dumbell out sideways for as long as you can, id imagine!


Something along them lines. I can honestly say that doing the full 'hard' version is one of the toughest things I do in the gym.....and I do some pretty tough things lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Tricep kickbacks n stuff:wink:kidding


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Tricep kickbacks n stuff:wink:kidding


Damn.....how do you know....I'll have you know 1kg DB shoulder presses are really HARD when you do them properly:whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Good session yesterday as Tan said, apart from Trev who talks so much sh!t, but is a good laught between sets!!!

decline BB press- 60kgx10, 90kgx5, 70kgx8, 80kgx8

inclineDBpress- 25kgx10, 30kgx10, 32kgx8

dips- BW+15kgx3

I'm not too chuffed with my strength on chest, pressing seems to be a real weak point for me, im more of a puller  Next chest session im really going to push it, i think because i know im not great at pressing i've just ambled through workouts too often!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

on a side not, weights at 83kg now, which is 7lbs up since I started this journal.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'll make sure we push it a bit more on chest next week....well you will anyway...if you can manage to count past 8 hahahaha!!!!!

Funny my weight is up about the same since starting mine....in fact I think it probably more...am telling you if I was a bloke I'd be fecking HUGE!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I'll make sure we push it a bit more on chest next week....well you will anyway...if you can manage to count past 8 hahahaha!!!!!
> 
> Funny my weight is up about the same since starting mine....in fact I think it probably more...am telling you if I was a bloke I'd be fecking HUGE!!!!


haha its so wierd, the first 8 reps yesterday on DB press were really comfortable, then as soon as iv hit the 8th rep its downhill from there!!

Yeh but you're leaner than when you first started though arent you! As for being huge, you do lift heavier than most of the men in the gym!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

yeah.....I can out lift em all on 1kg side laterals :0)

Rob has just walked in the gym....

he will be crawling out again in about an hour or so!!!! hahahahahah!!!!!!!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Welcome to 83kg Rob - we're the same weight now


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> yeah.....I can out lift em all on 1kg side laterals :0)
> 
> Rob has just walked in the gym....
> 
> he will be crawling out again in about an hour or so!!!! hahahahahah!!!!!!!!


LOL, pure evil!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> yeah.....I can out lift em all on 1kg side laterals :0)
> 
> Rob has just walked in the gym....
> 
> he will be crawling out again in about an hour or so!!!! hahahahahah!!!!!!!!


haha i never noticed you were telling people of my demise before i even knew!!

quads

hacks- machinex50, M+20kgx20, M+25kgx20, M+30kgx20, M+35kgx15

legpress- 195kgx10, 245kgx10, 295kgx8, 345kgx6, 395kgx6x2

leg ext.- level 7x12, L8x10, L8x6 drop L5x6, L3x5

squats- 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx6

I was practically dead by the time squats came along and on the very first one i felt myself going forward head first into the mirror


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Welcome to 83kg Rob - we're the same weight now


:rockon:yeh but your weights on the way down, im on my way up!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Really good session:thumb: Keep ths going for another couple of weeks then blast in a heavy simple session....if you want that is lol


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Really good session:thumb: Keep ths going for another couple of weeks then blast in a heavy simple session....if you want that is lol


Hey heavy simple sessions are music to my ears, anything thats 8 reps OR LESS is my kinda territory


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yeah I forgot you consider 10's high reps lol!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> :rockon:yeh but your weights on the way down, im on my way up!!


Not according to the scales this morning  84kg - but most of that is chocolate cake :ban:

The keto stopped on Thursday and I'm hoping for more of a lean bulk from now for a bit.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah I forgot you consider 10's high reps lol!


Its true and 12 reps is ultra high reps!!



M_at said:


> Not according to the scales this morning  84kg - but most of that is chocolate cake :ban:
> 
> The keto stopped on Thursday and I'm hoping for more of a lean bulk from now for a bit.


Ahhh was it tough? bet you looking forward to actually eating again!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Some more pics will be up soon, as bit clearer and lighter than the last ones which were sh!t! My weights going up, my lifts are going up, but i dont look any bigger in all honesty, but i keep plodding on, any comments welcome, except 'have a shave', 'get a tan' yada yada, you know, the usual ones the cocky guys leave!!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey up keep up the good work hun, looking good!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ahhh well they didnt come up as i planned, click on the links though, they're definately there


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

have a shave...get a tan.....apart from that looking good mate....but its a bit too close to last lot to see much difference but I'd say your arms look a bit fuller....and you seem to be putting weight on with no obvious fat gain...so looks like its all going to plan :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> have a shave...get a tan.....apart from that looking good mate....but its a bit too close to last lot to see much difference but I'd say your arms look a bit fuller....and you seem to be putting weight on with no obvious fat gain...so looks like its all going to plan :thumb:


haha thought you'd be the first to state the obvious, and i've had a shave, just now, i couldnt keep it any longer


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

edit- new de-haired pics , puttin em up now


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The changes aren't huge Rob but they very rarely are. The thing is just to keep chugging away. I like the fact that you're not just trying to turn into a fat fecker and calling it 'size'. It really is time you stopped wearing 22 jumpers because we can't assess your progress....don't be shy...non of the rest of us are ffs. It looks to me like there is a bit more fullness in your chest. I'll have to bring you a pic of Paul in when he was a kid....he was like a fecking whippet!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://img196.imageshack.us/i/want1.jpg/

http://img196.imageshack.us/i/want2.jpg/

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/want3.jpg/

http://img268.imageshack.us/i/want4.jpg/

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/want5.jpg/

http://img39.imageshack.us/i/want6.jpg/


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> The changes aren't huge Rob but they very rarely are. The thing is just to keep chugging away. I like the fact that you're not just trying to turn into a fat fecker and calling it 'size'. It really is time you stopped wearing 22 jumpers because we can't assess your progress....don't be shy...non of the rest of us are ffs. It looks to me like there is a bit more fullness in your chest. I'll have to bring you a pic of Paul in when he was a kid....he was like a fecking whippet!


haha yeh huge changes never come, new pics up now, look a bit better with the hair gone!!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

actualy getting rid of the hair has made a difference...you do look bigger without it....strange but true


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> actualy getting rid of the hair has made a difference...you do look bigger without it....strange but true


yehhh i think its true i do, i look a bit leaner as well i think, just all round look tidier appearance wise :thumb: you are a wise wise man Ian!!! I can only dream that one day i will look as good in an hat as you!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice chest and arms rob:thumb: ,how does it feel being all smooth mate?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Nice chest and arms rob:thumb: ,how does it feel being all smooth mate?


haha itchy as fcuk!!Im scared of waxing so used the old razor!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol:get waxing man


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> :lol:get waxing man


waxing is for the brave....i'll leave it to you!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive heard that real men use veet:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Ive heard that real men use veet:thumbup1:


and wear thongs..... :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

They do:whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> They do:whistling:


you and darren deffo do!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> *you are a wise wise man Ian*!!! I can only dream that one day i will look as good in an hat as you!!!


I agree :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

looking good buddy! :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks matey


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> I agree :thumbup1:


alright, dont let that ego get the better of you IAN!!!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ive heard that real men use veet:thumbup1:


they do but its go to be the REAL Veet you know the one FOR MEN--- non of this womans aloe vera crap:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ryoken said:


> they do but its go to be the REAL Veet you know the one FOR MEN--- non of this womans aloe vera crap:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Advice taken ryo:thumb: 'for men' it is then :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad I haven't got a hairy chest pmsl - the decisions you guys have to make!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Advice taken ryo:thumb: 'for men' it is then :whistling:


dont use it on your nuts though as it burns:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ryoken said:


> dont use it on your nuts though as it burns:lol: :lol:


tell me now why dont you!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders

DBpress- 20kgx10, 25kgx10, 28kgx8, 30kgx8

side raises- 10kgx10 superset side raises (5kg plates) x 20

12kgx10 superset side raises (5kg plates)x20- x 2

bent over raises- 3 setsx10

shrugs- 5 sets 10-12 reps


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone rob mate:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone rob mate:thumb:


cheers mate! I found the very first pics i took in January this year, i'll bang em up now with the ones from yesterday to compare!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

GET EM UP!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/robisco11/jan09.jpg

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/robisco11/want6.jpg


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/robisco11/jan092.jpg

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/robisco11/want4.jpg


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

70kg's in the first pics, 83kg in the second lot.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Theres more mass everywhere rob,forearms are alot bigger mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ayeee i think my forearms have improved the most!! lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumbup1: its with them deads


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

it is the deads for sure


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

good workout mate and progress pics are definatly coming along, your definatly doing some thing right for sure Rob! :thumb:

Dead lifts are great for mass all over imo


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> shoulders
> 
> DBpress- 20kgx10, 25kgx10, 28kgx8, 30kgx8
> 
> ...


Did you make Stu cry with the high rep side lats?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Did you make Stu cry with the high rep side lats?


I tried my best....but not quite!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ryoken said:


> good workout mate and progress pics are definatly coming along, your definatly doing some thing right for sure Rob! :thumb:
> 
> Dead lifts are great for mass all over imo


cheers Ry, I can see some progress! Not as happy as i might be though, as you know lol!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I tried my best....but not quite!!


Part Timer!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> cheers Ry, I can see some progress! Not as happy as i might be though, as you know lol!!


your biggest critic will always be yourself mate same with us all but your definatly going forwards imo


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Part Timer!


he slowed me down, i couldnt get into the grooooooooooove!!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Just had a quick read, and a jeff jook at your pics. You are realy strong for your wieght. Great lifts.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> he slowed me down, i couldnt get into the grooooooooooove!!


See you up your game wth the big girls and there is no going back!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back today

underhand pullups- bwx30 (took me about 5 sets to get the 30)

deadlifts- 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 120kgx8, 140kgx6, 160kgx5, 170kgx3, 180kgx3

DBrows- 65lb'ersx10, 85lbsx10, 90lbsx10, 110lbsx8, 120lbsx8

Latpulldowns- 4 setsx8-10


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> back today
> 
> underhand pullups- bwx30 (took me about 5 sets to get the 30)
> 
> ...


Impressive deads there mate! :thumbup1:

What supps are you taking?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sim6 said:


> Impressive deads there mate! :thumbup1:
> 
> What supps are you taking?


cheers i tried to go slightly higher reps today, didnt bother going to singles. At the minute im taking, no xplode and kre-evolution pre workout and whey and malto PWO, thats it really, apart from vitamins etc.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

How long do you wait to eat after or before taking no explode?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sim6 said:


> How long do you wait to eat after or before taking no explode?


It does say wait at least 2 hours after a meal but for me thats far too long, by the time you've waited half an hour to 45 mins after taking it, by the time you start training its nearly 3 hours since you ate, and for me my workout stalls. I tend to only wait an hour now tbh or 90 mins max!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff thats the reason i stopped taking no explode because of the wait i wasn't eating enough pre workout

might give it another go


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sim6 said:


> Good stuff thats the reason i stopped taking no explode because of the wait i wasn't eating enough pre workout
> 
> might give it another go


yeh i find it still works fine even an hour after a meal, give it a go!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good workout rob mate

Ive never had any NO supplement before!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Double dose tomorrow then? :whistling:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Double dose tomorrow then? :whistling:


Pop!! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Won't be training until 4 tomorrow. Got my gym instructor bloke coming in to faff around for a while!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hams and calves today! cant remeber the workout right now as my head isnt on straight and im busy feeding 

diet today

1- 100g oats, 3 eggs, 50g whey

2- 200g chicken, veg, 50g walnuts

3- 100g oats, 50g whey

4- 100g oats, 50g whey, 25g pb (blended)

pre- no xplode

post- 40g malto, 30g whey

5- 100g oats, 200g chicken

6- 50g whey, 250g quark, 25 g PB

Before anyone comments, yes i do like oats, and yes i have had a few shakes today, but dont gimme that bllox about it not being real food


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, i'm exactly the same mate. First two meals (breakfast and pre-wo) are blended oats with whey/eggs, i just can't stomach solid food for the first few hours i'm up

At the end of the day protein is protein, no point getting caught up in the crap about it being a poor source, it does the job!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> LOL, i'm exactly the same mate. First two meals (breakfast and pre-wo) are blended oats with whey/eggs, i just can't stomach solid food for the first few hours i'm up
> 
> At the end of the day protein is protein, no point getting caught up in the crap about it being a poor source, it does the job!


yehh exactly. Ideally i would have a solid source but today just for convenience and because i wasnt that hungry i went with the whey. Tomorrow could be completely different and i might eat everything in sight


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

It's when I start seeing

100g Oats, 200g chicken (blended)

That I'll give you a hard time you big gayer.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> It's when I start seeing
> 
> 100g Oats, 200g chicken (blended)
> 
> That I'll give you a hard time you big gayer.


haha you could be on to something there :thumb: Some people do blend everything, not for me though!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just get the food in the best way you can!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chesttttttt

decline bench- 60kgx12, 80kgx8, 90kgx6, 100kgx4

incline DB press- 60lb DB'sx10, 70lbx10, 80lbx8

dips- bwx12, bw+15kgx8x3

incline flys- 3 setsx10

Still not happy with my strength on chest, or any pushing movements to be honest, im going to keep going as I am for a few more weeks and then probably mix it up and try something totally different.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone rob

Any idea what youll try next mate?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone rob
> 
> Any idea what youll try next mate?


I'm not sure really! I might go to 3 exercises but up the amount of sets and go as heavy as i can, down to 2 or maybe 3 reps, similar to what i do with back. Probably do incline, flat and decline and thats all, and i might work it out, so i only train it every 10 days or so, maybe the extra rest would do it good.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> chesttttttt
> 
> decline bench- 60kgx12, 80kgx8, 90kgx6, 100kgx4
> 
> ...


mate you have hit teh 100kg benchmark mate. your doing well.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sounds better robchest imo really benefits from extra rest


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Sounds better robchest imo really benefits from extra rest


I can only try it and see i suppose

diet today/up to now

1-100g oats, 3 eggs, 50g whey

2- 100g oats, 200g chicken, 25g PB

3- 100g oats, 50g whey, 25g PB (shake)

pre- no xplode

post- 40g malto, 30g whey

4- 100g oats, 200g chicken

5- 50g whey, 25g PB

6- 200g chicken, veg


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> I can only try it and see i suppose
> 
> diet today/up to now
> 
> ...


dump the whey first thing...have more eggs


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

stop saying that Ian, theres only so much i can eat! 6 eggs makes me gag thinking bout it


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

Right I'm here. 31 pages, shouldn't take too long to read. Better get on it, I shall grace you with another post when I am done perusing the thread. You can rep me later:cool2:

:lol:


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

Wooooooot!!!! Thanks Rob, you just put me over the million rep mark! My plan is coming to fruition, I shall wait untill I am all powerful then neg those who have wronged me......Mwahahahahahahaha!!!!!

Ha!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Terra Firma said:


> Wooooooot!!!! Thanks Rob, you just put me over the million rep mark! My plan is coming to fruition, I shall wait untill I am all powerful then neg those who have wronged me......Mwahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> Ha!


Wow,and with just 97 posts,they must all be very informative! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

97 posts and a million reps!!!! I need to get my act together!


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Wow,and with just 97 posts,they must all be very informative! :whistling:


Very informative indeed:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Terra Firma said:


> Very informative indeed:lol:


hmmmm no lies in my journal!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back

deadlifts- 60kgx6, 100kgx6, 160kgx5x2, 170kgx3, 175kgx3, 180kgx2

DB rows- 85lb DBx10 (each arm), 100lbx10, 120lbx8

t-bar rows- 40kgx10, 60kgx8, 80kgx6

latpulldown- 150lbx10x3

Alt.DBcurls- 3x10 (each arm)

cablecurls-3x10(each arm)


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work buddy


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cheers Dan, felt pretty good today.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Rest day for me:cursing:i want to train:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Rest day for me:cursing:i want to train:lol:


#haha whats your split looki like?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Standard week goes like this rob,

Mon-chest and tris

Tues-back and bis

Wed-rest

Thur-shoulders and traps

Fri-rest

Sat-rest

Sun-legs

Its a great change mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

two days off before legs, its needed. do you go to a gym to do your leg training?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> two days off before legs, its needed. do you go to a gym to do your leg training?


I am going to from now on,my knee was bad last week and i did some front squats at home the week before!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Im not sure if i could motivate myself to workout at home, you never find it hard?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Its all ive known tbh mate,:lol:everythings easy if you donk know any different!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Its all ive known tbh mate,:lol:everythings easy if you donk know any different!


 :rockon:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

quads

hacks- sledgex20, +20kgx20, 40kgx20, 60kgx20, 80kgx15 (took 2 sets, no spotter!)

leg press- 145kgx20, 195kgx15, 245kgx12, 295kgx12, 345kgx10x2

leg ext- 4 setsx12-15

Thats all I did today, my back was a little sore from friday and once i'd finished hacks it was battered so i thought doing squats would be stupid. Im away for a couple of days, so deffo can't train mon+tue, and maybe not wednesday. Starting a week this monday though I'll be starting a 3 day a week routine as, for want of a better word, im fcuked training 4/5 days now. It'll be mon, wed, fri

mon- deadlifts, DB/BB rows, T-bar rows, chins/pullups or lat pulldown, barbell curls

wed- incline press, decline press, Flat or dips, seated DB press, lat raises, CGBP

fri- squats, leg press, lunges, SLDL, leg curls, calves

This time im ACTUALLY going to stick to it!! And to Tan and Glenn, if you see me in the gym on any other day you have the right to smash me in the face with a DB of your choice! (remember its a WEEK this monday, so now hitting me if you see me in this week  )


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> quads
> 
> hacks- sledgex20, +20kgx20, 40kgx20, 60kgx20, 80kgx15 (took 2 sets, no spotter!)
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, hope a 3 day split works out for ya:thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> quads
> 
> hacks- sledgex20, +20kgx20, 40kgx20, 60kgx20, 80kgx15 (took 2 sets, no spotter!)
> 
> ...


Hallefvckinlujah!!!!

At last you have seen the light(again:whistling

I can guarantee you will perform and progress better on the above routine.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Hallefvckinlujah!!!!
> 
> At last you have seen the light(again:whistling
> 
> I can guarantee you will perform and progress better on the above routine.


well i hope i do make better progress on this, my body just needs the lower volume i think. Its taking me too long to recover now, so those 3 days, with 20-30 mins cardio tues and fri, with total rest at weekends


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> well i hope i do make better progress on this, my body just needs the lower volume i think. Its taking me too long to recover now, so those 3 days, with 20-30 mins cardio tues and fri, with total rest at weekends


I've found the same mate - lower volume sets are easier to recover from. I can still feel Thursday's upper back workout today - that was a higher volume day!

Now go take a gander at my Journal


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> my body just needs the lower volume i think.


Its the same for everyone,especially without assistance.

Deads and legs in the space of 44hrs is just an example of overdoing it.

I should be training Mon,Wed,Fri wc 6th so train with me that week if you want


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Its the same for everyone,especially without assistance.
> 
> Deads and legs in the space of 44hrs is just an example of overdoing it.
> 
> I should be training Mon,Wed,Fri wc 6th so train with me that week if you want


yeh will do, i wont be doing mon,wed,fri this week, as i cant cant in so i'll be starting that week!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Jem was here - that's all ....well done on the extremely heavy leg press - beast !


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Jem was here - that's all ....well done on the extremely heavy leg press - beast !


cheers


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh and Glenn next monday, expect big things, 210kg deadlift is mine!! :angry: h34r: :2guns: :w00t:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

*EGGS*


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

A 210kg deadlift will be easy - I am now allowed to say this. :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest/shoulders

declineBB press- 50kgx15, 70kgx10, 80kgx8, 90kgx8, 100kgx6, 110kgx4

inclineDBpress- 55lb'ers x12, 65lbx10, 70lbx8, 80lbx8

incline flys- 3 setsx10

iso shoulder press- 40kg (each side)x10, 50kgx10, 60kgx8, 70kgx8

lat raises- 4 setsx10

*superset*

pec deck4 setsx10


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Day off today......which may come as a shock to some 

Supposed to be legs tomorrow, but i may put it off till sunday as my lower back is still a bit sore for some reason.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello! Just caught up and seen not only have you managed to hit the 100kg mark in benching (tres impressed here) you also seem to be able to eat almost 1/2kg of oats a day...no idea how you do it!

Glad to see you've managed to keep the journal up and you'Re doing well! :clap:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> Day off today......which may come as a shock to some


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks GB 

Lmao where do you fine these pictures Glenn!! I think....only think that I am going to add that arm day i told you about, because lets face it, overtraining runs in my veins ( :whistling:  ) and if i start to fret over not training arms adequately im only going to end up moviong away from E.O.D, to training all the time again! At least if i do throw in an arm day, everything only gets trained once every 8 days at the absolute most, so in reality its less volume and frequency than what your doing :tongue: .....I know, im young and foolish  

day1- pull

day2- off

day3- push

day4- off

day5- arms/calves

day6-off

day7- quads/hams

day8- off

Then the following week, obviously everything will get trained a day later and it'll only be a 3 day week.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone for the workout rob:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cheers Dan !!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

legs!

hacks- machinex50, M+20kgx40, M+30kgx30, M+40kgx20, M+60kgx20, M+80kgx15

legpress- 145kgx30, 195kgx15, 245kgx15, 295kgx12, 345kgx12

leg ext- 4 sets x12-15 reps

lunges- 3 sets (20kg DB's)

calves- 9 setsx 12-25 reps


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet today

1- 100g oats, 3 eggs, 50g whey

2- 100g oats, 200g chicken, 15 ml olive oil

3- 100g oats, 50g whey, 25g PB (blended)

pre- no xplode

post- 35g whey, 35g malto

4- 100g oats, 200g chicken

5- 200g turkey, veg, 15ml olive oil

6- 250g quark, 25 g PB

Today i was actually going to have rice or pasta for meals 2,3 and 4, but then i remembered I love my oats far too much


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Just how do you take those oats - surely you don't blend them with the chicken?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Just how do you take those oats - surely you don't blend them with the chicken?


No the ones you see where i have chicken with them, i eat them after iv eaten the chicken! Whenever I have oats with whey, its blended.....blended oats and chicken though....you could be onto something


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I still don't get how you're eating them with the chicken - are you doing them like porridge with water or just letting them go a bit soft then drinking them?

I need to try something different to dry cold rice!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

M_at said:


> I need to try something different to dry cold rice!


Sweet potato :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> I still don't get how you're eating them with the chicken - are you doing them like porridge with water or just letting them go a bit soft then drinking them?
> 
> I need to try something different to dry cold rice!


im making them properly like porridge. 100g oats, 500-600ml of water and get em on the hob! While they're bubbling away im scoffing my chicken waiting for them  If you want an alternative to rice try quinoa, its really nice and quite light as well.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hmmnnn - cold sweet potato I can probably do. Quinoa I've not tried. I've been playing with Cous Cous which is easy enough to make and can be flavoured with peri peri sauce nicely.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Hmmnnn - cold sweet potato I can probably do. Quinoa I've not tried. I've been playing with Cous Cous which is easy enough to make and can be flavoured with peri peri sauce nicely.


ahh cous cous is another good one, doesnt really fill me up though!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> im making them properly like porridge. 100g oats, 500-600ml of water and get em on the hob! While they're bubbling away im scoffing my chicken waiting for them  If you want an alternative to rice try quinoa, its really nice and quite light as well.


Ahhh - I need something cold as I don't have a hob at my desk


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Ahhh - I need something cold as I don't have a hob at my desk


you could use ultra fine oats from the bulk suppliers, they mix easy in water and take 2 minutes to drink, add in some whey and PB and your good to go.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I take wholemeal pitta(with meat),sweet potato,mixed beans,rice cakes,boiled eggs,cottage cheese,mackerel,PB and shakes to work with me -all good cold.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

All of the above are served with Himalayen (or however the feck it's spelled) sea salt!!!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> All of the above are served with Himalayen (or however the feck it's spelled) sea salt!!!!


I think these are yours :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:tongue:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

how do u find taking no xplode before training ive never used it before would u say its worth the money?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Impressive lifts rob mate! Keep it up


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

m14rky said:


> how do u find taking no xplode before training ive never used it before would u say its worth the money?


I find it a good supplement, but i really like my preworkout NO stuff. Obviously the effects wear off after a bit, but if you've got a bit of spare cash i'd say its worth a shot yeh!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sim6 said:


> Impressive lifts rob mate! Keep it up


cheers pal


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I find it a good supplement, but i really like my preworkout NO stuff. Obviously the effects wear off after a bit, but if you've got a bit of spare cash i'd say its worth a shot yeh!


yea im going to try something just looking about to see whats best :beer:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was going to train back today but its still giving me a bit of trouble. My lower back has been giving me trouble for a week. Im fine doing legs as 'up and down' movements like squats dont aggrevate it. However any movement where I have to arch my back or bend my back, like deadlifts and rows, I get a pain right at the bottom of my back. Im going to give it a few more days as it has gotten better over the last couple of days. Anyway i ended up doing chest and arms!

inclineDBpress- 20kgx15, 25kgx12, 28kgx10, 32kgx8, 36kgx8

seatedpress- 20kg (each side) x15, 30kgx12, 35kgx10, 40kgx8, 50kgx6

dips- set1- BWx10, BW+15kgx10, BW+15kgx8

*superset*

incline flys-set1- 14kgx10, 16kgx10, 20kgx6

cable pressdown- 4sets x6-12

alt. DB curls- 3x10 (each arm)

preacher curls- 3x10


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Be careful with it Rob, it sounds similar to the problem i had.

Maybe look at leaving deads out and doing T-bars instead or something for a little while?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Be careful with it Rob, it sounds similar to the problem i had.
> 
> Maybe look at leaving deads out and doing T-bars instead or something for a little while?


yeh im not going to be doing deads for a few weeks, i've put my back training off till friday to give it the extra time, ill probably stick to bodyweight exercises and machines/cables for a while, something like;

chins/pullups

seated machine row

t-bar

close grips pulldown

SALPD

That way there wont be anything hitting my lower back too much, i'll do some stretches before and after as well.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh not lower back pain ! Mine started hurting when I did deads the other day and it keeps giving me a warning spasm when I cough or move suddenly ...

Hmmm stretching, stretching...I really must do more too

Anyway other than that it all looks good here !

Very quiet at the moment little Bobby Blue - everything ok?

Back to uni now ?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> oh not lower back pain ! Mine started hurting when I did deads the other day and it keeps giving me a warning spasm when I cough or move suddenly ...
> 
> Hmmm stretching, stretching...I really must do more too
> 
> ...


I think it could have been caused by not stretching and warming up properly tbh, i never take the time to stretch at all!! Everythings good yeh, not back to uni until the end of this month  ...its a hard life...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Me neither - so there is the common theme

Oh yes - I suffer from the same hard life - my boss is on hols for 2 weeks ....not leaving me with much to do !


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone for fighting on despite a dodgy lower back rob:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone for fighting on despite a dodgy lower back rob:thumb:


cheers, nowhere near as sore as it was. Should be reet in a few days. Nice avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good stuffand cheers rob:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

deadlifts are the devils work...I've stopped doing em...my back is fvcked anyway so no point in making things worse

Edit: forgot to say...eat more eggs


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

still going well i see Rob. Leaving deads out for a bit wont hurt mate. Maybe go see a chrio to get to the route of the problem?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> still going well i see Rob. Leaving deads out for a bit wont hurt mate. Maybe go see a chrio to get to the route of the problem?


hey everythings going good yeh. My back is much better again today, i think i may have just overdone it, its a million times better today. I'll just leave the heavy stuff out for a while.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

COOL maybe do some hypers to get some blood around the area


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

that lower back thing is exactly what i get but its after squats and deads, i am fine when doing the exercise its next day then eases up as day goes on, keep up the hard work mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

no training today, i have literally just got home from uni.....and it was only registration, been there since just after 1 FFS!!! Suppose in a way i cant complain too much, its my first 4 hours ive done since may


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> hey everythings going good yeh. My back is much better again today, i think i may have just overdone it, its a million times better today. *I'll just leave the heavy stuff out for a while*.


I'll believe that when I see it:whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I'll believe that when I see it:whistling:


same here :tongue:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet today has been sh!t!

1- 100g oats, 3 eggs, 50g whey

2- 250g quark, 25g PB, 8 oat cakes

3- 250g chicken, 25g PB, 8 oat cakes

4- 50g whey, banana

5- 50g whey, 25g PB

6- 250g chicken, veg, 3 eggs

7- 50g Milk protein.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats good robwhats wrong with that mate?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Thats good robwhats wrong with that mate?


just a couple of shakes i had in the afternoon due to time really. Im also not keen on the oat cakes but they were quick and easy for me today, i just dont like change  lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ohh ha ha


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Diets not bad mate, considering youve just had a busy day at uni, once you get a routine going it should get better and you might be able to incoporate more wholefood easier! Had enrollment yesterday was so long! I came home shattered, felt like I just came back from a workout...not a gd sign! haha


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Diets not bad mate, considering youve just had a busy day at uni, once you get a routine going it should get better and you might be able to incoporate more wholefood easier! Had enrollment yesterday was so long! I came home shattered, felt like I just came back from a workout...not a gd sign! haha


yeh my diets usually spot on every single day...ah well, back to it tomorrow


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

to be fair mate that diets not ****.You gotta do what you gotta do. If it meat oats cakes instead of oats or rice then thats not bad. You could have had 4 snickers bars that would have been a bad day

PS HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROB

Hope you have a good one mate:thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy birthday mate  Have a good one!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

happy birthday mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Happy 16th Scruff:whistling: x


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy birthday pal :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Happy birthday rob:thumb:all the best bud!

Soz im abit late,just give me a cyber headbutt mate:wink:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks for the message guys! And another thanks to Tan, i like the idea of being 16 again, im getting on a bit now!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> thanks for the message guys! And another thanks to Tan, i like the idea of being 16 again, im getting on a bit now!!


F'cough! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

decline bench- 50kgx15, 70kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx6, 105kgx5, 110kgx5

incline DB- 25kgx10, 30kgx10, 35kgx8, 37kgx6

flat machine press- 20kg each sidex10, 30kgx10, 40kgx8, 50kgx6

smith machine Overhead press- machine +30kgx10, M+50kgx8,M+ 60kgx8, M+70kgx3!! ( was knackered here!)

lat raises- 4 sets x10


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> decline bench- 50kgx15, 70kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx6, 105kgx5, 110kgx5
> 
> incline DB- 25kgx10, 30kgx10, 35kgx8, 37kgx6
> 
> ...


nice sessopn mate, throwin around some gd weight there:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> nice sessopn mate, throwin around some gd weight there:thumbup1:


cheers pal, i was pretty happy today. Pushing exercises are a real weak point for me, hopefully though it'll start to come on now!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> cheers pal, i was pretty happy today. Pushing exercises are a real weak point for me, hopefully though it'll start to come on now!


As long as your increasing the weight or reps slowly and progressivly its all gd tbh.

My bb bench (incline and flat) is sucky, im alright on the db though.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> As long as your increasing the weight or reps slowly and progressivly its all gd tbh.
> 
> My bb bench (incline and flat) is sucky, im alright on the db though.


Yeh true, im not too bad witrh DB's as i always used them because i trained on my own.

Feeling a bit tired today, lower back is still giving me a bit of trouble, not as bad as it was, so hopefully it is getting better. Legs on monday, not sure what i'll be up for doing yet, depending on how the back is.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> cheers pal, i was pretty happy today. Pushing exercises are a real weak point for me, hopefully though it'll start to come on now!


Weak point and you're playing with 100 for 6 on a decline!

Damn you Rob. You are far too strong.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Weak point and you're playing with 100 for 6 on a decline!
> 
> *Damn you Rob. You are far too strong*.


Im not sure about that Matt...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

quads + calves

hacks- machine x40, M+40kgx20, M+60kgx15, M+80kgx12, M+100kgx8, M+110kgx5

legpress- 145kgx20, 195kgx15, 245kgx15, 295kgx12, 345kgx10

lunges- 2 sets

leg extensions- 4 sets, 1 drop set

calves- 12 sets (standing, seated, toe raises)


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work rob and you are a strong cùnt mate!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hows the back feeling now Rob?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good work rob and you are a strong cùnt mate!


cheers Dan 



Ak_88 said:


> Hows the back feeling now Rob?


Its still not 100%, giving me a bit of grief at times. I did some stretches yesterday for a good 15 minutes and it seemed to feel ALOT better for the rest of the day. Again this morning though it was a little sore again, did some more stretches and relieved it a bit. Planning on seeing a physio though, just to get it checked and a bit of advice .


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back today

warm up

hypers- 15x2

superset

wide grip chins- BWx10x2

BBrows- 60kgx20, 80kgx15, 100kgx10, 120kgx8

DB rows- 70lbx15, 90lbx12, 100lbx10, 120lbx10, 130lbx6

T-bar- 30kgx15, 50kgx12, 70kgx8, 80kgx8

LatPulldown- 4 setsx 12-15

The back held out ALOT better than I expected, no pain worth mentioning, it felt a little tight and 'dull' at times, but nothing too bad. I think a proper warm up and plenty of stretching is making a bit of a difference.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I just read those DB rows as kg instead of lbs and almost feinted.

Then when I came to my senses I did the maths and fück me they're still bloody impressive!

If I'd not been such a slut recently I'd rep you for it.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> I just read those DB rows as kg instead of lbs and almost feinted.
> 
> Then when I came to my senses I did the maths and fück me they're still bloody impressive!
> 
> If I'd not been such a slut recently I'd rep you for it.


haha 130kg  I usually convert the weights to kg's but i couldt be bothered today lol 130lbs is about 54 kg i think. Thanks for popping in :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FFS....just realised you were not supposed to be training today Zack!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS....just realised you were not supposed to be training today Zack!


I cant train tomorrow though  And i didnt train at the weekend :cool2: 20lbs to go and me and Zack are on a par!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Back has felt absolutely fine today, which was a nice surprise seeing as I trained it yesterday. I was expecting an uncomfortable day..deit has been/will be by the end of the day;

1- 100g oats, 50g whey, 2 whole eggs

2- 80g rice, 200g chicken, veg

3- 100g oats, 50g whey

4- 200g turkey, veg, 8 oat cakes

5- 200g chicken, veg

6- 250g quark, 25g PB....or, 200g meat/fish, 2 whole eggs

I've also had my usual 3x15 ml of udo's oil. Kept my carbs fairly high today which I dont usually do on rest days, but will be from now on


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> Kept my carbs fairly high today which I dont usually do on rest days, but will be from now on


Good to see you were taking notes on Monday :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Good to see you were taking notes on Monday :thumbup1:


 :thumb: Certainly was, makes sense as well now thinking about it. I was speaking to Paul yesterday though and I was saying to him how surprised I was with some of the things Neill said that seem to go against everything you read....


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> :thumb: Certainly was, makes sense as well now thinking about it. I was speaking to Paul yesterday though and I was saying to him how surprised I was with some of the things Neill said that seem to go against everything you read....


Thats true,,and was evident with John and Lee that one size definitely does not fit all.

As mentioned on Tan's thread the carb sensitivity issue was good info and very relevant to me and has got me thinking


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hahahaha! We're all going to become carbaholics :0)

Come on...lets do it til Xmas....clean sources...train hard (yes you too Para) and see what happens. Lets face it lads I'm more likely to put on fat than you are but I want to put on some muscle too and that's not happening eating like a fecking sparrow!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Thats true,,and was evident with John and Lee that one size definitely does not fit all.
> 
> As mentioned on Tan's thread the carb sensitivity issue was good info and very relevant to me and has got me thinking


Good, you need to think and bang them carbs up! Stop all the running about 



ElfinTan said:


> Hahahaha! We're all going to become carbaholics :0)
> 
> Come on...lets do it til Xmas....clean sources...train hard (yes you too Para) and see what happens. Lets face it lads I'm more likely to put on fat than you are but I want to put on some muscle too and that's not happening eating like a fecking sparrow!!!!!!


Im up for it! Although weighing as much as i do now....adding MORE size is becoming difficult......  :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> Good, you need to think and bang them carbs up! Stop all the running about
> 
> Im up for it! Although weighing as much as i do now....adding MORE size is becoming difficult......  :whistling:


It's alright Zack....we'll have the doors widened just for you:rolleyes:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> It's alright Zack....we'll have the doors widened just for you:rolleyes:


 :thumb: haha that name might stick....heres my diet for the run up to crimbo....I hope your all ready to feel SMALLLLLL¬!!!!!!

Training day nutrition

Meal 1- 100g oats, 3 whole eggs, 50g whey

Meal2- 100g rice, 200g chicken, veg, 15ml udo's

Meal3- 100g rice , 200g chicken, veg, 15ml udo's

Preworkout- NO

Postworkout- 50g whey, 50g malto

Meal4- 300g sweet potato, 200g chicken, veg

Meal5- 200g meat/fish, veg, 15ml udo's

Meal6- 250g quark, 25g PB

Rest day nutrition

Meal 1- 100g oats, 3 whole eggs, 50g whey

Meal2- 100g rice, 200g chicken, veg, 15ml udo's

Meal3- 100g rice , 200g chicken, veg, 15ml udo's

Meal4- 300g sweet potato, 200g chicken, veg

Meal5- 200g meat/fish, veg, 15ml udo's

Meal6- 250g quark, 25g PB


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

how many scoops of no xplode do u take 1st day i took 1 and a half and i felt a buzz now im taking 2 and didnt feel much different


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

m14rky said:


> how many scoops of no xplode do u take 1st day i took 1 and a half and i felt a buzz now im taking 2 and didnt feel much different


2/3 scoops, some people dont feel it too much after a while, maybe try cycling it.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders/tris

seated DBpress- 20kgx15, 25kgx10, 27.5kgx10, 30kgx8x2

lat raises- 25lbsx 15 x 3

*superset*

plate raises- 30x3

reverse pec deck- 72lbsx10, 96lbx10, 120lbx10 *drop *96lbx8 *drop *72lbx10

seated shrugs- 3 setsx 15

dips- 4 setsx10

pressdown- 4x10

diet

slight variation on what i posted yesterday

1- 100g oats, 3 whole eggs, 50g whey

2- 100g rice, 200g chicken, veg, 15 ml olive oil

3- 100g pasta, 200g chicken, veg, 15 ml oilve oil

pre- NO

post- pro recover (24g pro, 48g carbs)

4- 100g oats, 200g fish

5- 200g chicken/turkey, veg, 15 ml olive oil

6- 250g quark, 25g PB

Not got any sweet potatos and no udo's oil......not happy!!!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> 2/3 scoops, some people dont feel it too much after a while, maybe try cycling it.


thanks only been taking it 4 days tho


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

m14rky said:


> thanks only been taking it 4 days tho


shouldnt be wearing off yet then...unless your not at all sensitive to stimulants!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

tbh i find all these preworkout things a bit of a let down. They promise so much and deliver so little for the money. Superpump works pretty well as dones the cnp one but for the price i dont notice much in the way of effects


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> tbh i find all these preworkout things a bit of a let down. They promise so much and deliver so little for the money. Superpump works pretty well as dones the cnp one but for the price i dont notice much in the way of effects


I do see where your coming from...i suppose i just continue to use them through habit more than anything now! Superpump and the ProGF are the two I rate as well. The CNP ones especially good because its not pumped full of stims so it doesnt take hours for it to wear off!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

3 scoops 2day didnt feel a buzz was a bit stronger on last week tho


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

m14rky said:


> 3 scoops 2day didnt feel a buzz was a bit stronger on last week tho


how long are you waiting after a meal before you take it?


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> how long are you waiting after a meal before you take it?


eat at 9.30 hour later no xplode get ready and go gym


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

m14rky said:


> eat at 9.30 hour later no xplode get ready and go gym


same here!!

trained chest today and to be honest it wasnt the best session, just didnt seem to go well! Maybe it was having trained shoulders yesterday...i dunno..

decline BB press- 50kgx20, 70kgx12, 90kgx8, 90kgx6

inclineDBpress- 20kgx12, 25kgx8, 30kgx5, 32.5kgx5

incline flys- 15kgx12, 20kgx10, 25kgx10

dips- BWx12x3

*superset*

cable flys- 20x3


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> same here!!
> 
> trained chest today and to be honest it wasnt the best session, just didnt seem to go well! Maybe it was having trained shoulders yesterday...i dunno..
> 
> ...


I know nowt mate..but i try and leave 3 days between chest and shoulders as I find my shoulders get fatigued from bench presses..gives em a bit of time to recover


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

IanStu said:


> I know nowt mate..but i try and leave 3 days between chest and shoulders as I find my shoulders get fatigued from bench presses..gives em a bit of time to recover


I'll add you to the (LONG) list of people who've told him! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Yep,shoulders the day before chest is a really bad idea rob!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> I'll add you to the (LONG) list of people who've told him! :thumbup1:


 :ban:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> :ban:


Never mind your BAN sign,start training intelligently,as you promised,and then you will get the most out of your time spent there,your diet is very good and you can train at your leisure,so take full advantage


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol:wheres the pics,im dying with anticipation here ha ha


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Never mind your BAN sign,start training intelligently,as you promised,and then you will get the most out of your time spent there,your diet is very good and you can train at your leisure,so take full advantage


i do train intelligently


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Newest pics a month on, obviously no dramatic changes but i like to take them to keep a close eye on the direction im going. Weight 13st 7lbs / 85ish kg in these pics. Any comments welcome! Obviously they can be enlarged


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I can see you filling right out rob,what height are you mate?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cheers Dan..im 5'9 ish..


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

looking good Rob....you do look slightly bigger than your last lot...def going in the right direction :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> same here!!
> 
> trained chest today and to be honest it wasnt the best session, just didnt seem to go well! Maybe it was having trained shoulders yesterday...i dunno..
> 
> ...


Good training session man, hit some gd number despite the shoulder fatigue!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> cheers Dan..im 5'9 ish..


I thought you were alot taller,that makes your gains even more impressive mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> looking good Rob....you do look slightly bigger than your last lot...def going in the right direction :thumb:


thanks alot!



Seyyed said:


> Good training session man, hit some gd number despite the shoulder fatigue!


yeh i was slightly dissapointed with some weights though..oh well, back to it next time!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> I thought you were alot taller,that makes your gains even more impressive mate


nope...i do have long limbs though


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

hellooo....looking good in your pics mate, keep ooon lifting!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cheers mate, il forgive you for callin me cnutface now


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> cheers mate, il forgive you for callin me cnutface now


its become a habit...sorry :lol:

but i do remember something about 'slags'? :cursing: :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

S-A-L said:


> its become a habit...sorry :lol:
> 
> but i do remember something about 'slags'? :cursing: :thumb:


but you are..........


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> but you are..........


baseball bat....in reach....cant stop myself....must..killl.....rob..... :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha you have issues my friend


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

charming!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Back width has improved!

You do need to take on board about the intelligent training though buddy! Your commitment is commendable but your enthusiasm is also what is going to hamper your progress. If it's just the training that you get the buzz out of then fck it...just train when you want. If it's size you want to put on then train smart, eat and rest. Trust me I know how hard it is. I'm at the gym all day and I'm lost on non training days....it does my napper in but I have a goal and I know I'm not going to reach it by over training!

Oh yeah,,,,you still pose like a fanny - and are actually much bigger than you are in the pics. Come in on Sunday and have a listen to the posing practice and pick up some tips x


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Back width has improved!
> 
> You do need to take on board about the intelligent training though buddy! Your commitment is commendable but your enthusiasm is also what is going to hamper your progress. If it's just the training that you get the buzz out of then fck it...just train when you want. If it's size you want to put on then train smart, eat and rest. Trust me I know how hard it is. I'm at the gym all day and I'm lost on non training days....it does my napper in but I have a goal and I know I'm not going to reach it by over training!
> 
> Oh yeah,,,,you still pose like a fanny - and are actually much bigger than you are in the pics. Come in on Sunday and have a listen to the posing practice and pick up some tips x


thanks..i know exactly what your saying..i suppose enjoying training so much, in one respect is a bad thing!

As for the posing...i know i look ike a fanny, but posing isnt something i tend to do alot....daytime TV however...thats what i do!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> thanks..i know exactly what your saying..i suppose enjoying training so much, in one respect is a bad thing!
> 
> As for the posing...i know i look ike a fanny, but posing isnt something i tend to do alot....daytime TV however...thats what i do!!


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Pose down on Jeremy Kyle!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Pose down on Jeremy Kyle!!!!! :thumb:


hahaha reach out to a whole new target audience!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

added my own comments to your progress thread mate, hope you take them as positive, you know i love ya dude


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> added my own comments to your progress thread mate, hope you take them as positive, you know i love ya dude


thanks for that mate!

Cardio today....how exciting, still not sure where im going with my diet and cardio ec as of yet, not too sure i want to get any softer and higher my bf anymore yet.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

righty ho....the cardio is done for the day...30 mins intervals on the stationary bike with a 5 min warm up and 5 min cool down......quite enjoyed it once i started to be honest, wasnt the hell i imagined it would be. I've decided that im going to try and lean up a little bit, not necessairly a 'diet' but just a few tweaks and some more cardio introduced. Im nowhere near as big as i would like to be ideally, but at the same time i do seem to be getting softer and fatter as the weeks pass. Theres no point in me continuing to try and add more and more weight if im not happy as i am now, i'll introduce the cardio like i said an then see where i am in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Got an empty pm off you mate:lol:did you mean to send it?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> righty ho....the cardio is done for the day...30 mins intervals on the stationary bike with a 5 min warm up and 5 min cool down......quite enjoyed it once i started to be honest, wasnt the hell i imagined it would be. I've decided that im going to try and lean up a little bit, not necessairly a 'diet' but just a few tweaks and some more cardio introduced. Im nowhere near as big as i would like to be ideally, but at the same time i do seem to be getting softer and fatter as the weeks pass. Theres no point in me continuing to try and add more and more weight if im not happy as i am now, i'll introduce the cardio like i said an then see where i am in 6-8 weeks.


Cardio is a good thing when it comes to lean bulking, increases appitite, keeps your cardio in gd health which can take a battering from all the extra calories being ingested and the new weight being added, just dont over do it!



Dsahna said:


> Got an empty pm off you mate:lol:did you mean to send it?


lol he prob fancies you:laugh:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Got an empty pm off you mate:lol:did you mean to send it?


haha sh!t....resent


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Cardio is a good thing when it comes to lean bulking, increases appitite, keeps your cardio in gd health which can take a battering from all the extra calories being ingested and the new weight being added, just dont over do it!
> 
> *lol he prob fancies you*
> 
> ...


Rob....is it true:blush:do you like me...........in that way:wink:

HA HA HA:lol: just messing:laugh:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

its true Dan.....i do...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:clap:get the lube!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

dirty cnut Dan!!!!

heres my 'revised diet, nothing major, just a little lower on the carbs, hopefully though i'll be getting enough food to continue to grow, any experts opinion welcome 

Training day

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 2 whole eggs, 50g whey, animal pak

Meal2- 200g chicken, broccoli, cauliflower, spinach, tbspn olive oil

Meal3- 80g rice, 200g chicken, broccoli-

Preworkout- NO

Postworkout- 50g malto/30g whey OR pro-recover

Meal4- 250g sweet potato, 200g chicken, broccoli

Meal5- 200g chicken, broccoli, cauliflower, spinach, tbspn olive oil

Meal6- 200g meat/fish, broccoli, cauliflower, spinach, tbspn olive oil

It works out around 280g carbs...i've just removed the carbs from meal 2, hopefully it'll still be enough to grow, but i may begin to look a bit harder.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cardio done for the day, backs feeling ok, hopefully i'll be able to have a good leg session tomorrow!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

fcukin hell this journal is going to start confusing everyone, me more than most!! I have decided AGAINST changing the diet now!! so the post up there is of no relevance 

Im just going to add 20-30mins cardio PWO and keep going until the end of the year. I've been thinking and feel I've worked too hard to get from 135lbs not too long ago to ruin it all now and becoming paranoid that im looking soft. Hopefully the bit of cardio i will be doing will keep any fat at bay and maybe even harden me up a bit which would be nothing but a bonus..


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

New nickname - Blondie!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

your diets good anyway rob mate, dont let peoples opinions get to you.

your skinny by my book, and you lift some incredible weight... even more so for your size.

if you wanted to look like brad pit in fight club then yeh maybe watch the diet more, otherwise fook it and carry on.

just IMO of course.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> New nickname - Blondie!


your new name-----------d!ckhead....on account of that 'team' you support


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> your diets good anyway rob mate, dont let peoples opinions get to you.
> 
> your skinny by my book, and you lift some incredible weight... even more so for your size.
> 
> ...


cheers mate thats what i was thinking. Im gonna get my head down and crack on, not being lean is a necessary evil in my book if you want to add any noticeable size.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

leanness should be strictly for young girls i get to shag.. the rest can go to hell.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> fcukin hell this journal is going to start confusing everyone, me more than most!! I have decided AGAINST changing the diet now!! so the post up there is of no relevance
> 
> Im just going to add 20-30mins cardio PWO and keep going until the end of the year. I've been thinking and feel I've worked too hard to get from 135lbs not too long ago to ruin it all now and becoming paranoid that im looking soft. Hopefully the bit of cardio i will be doing will keep any fat at bay and maybe even harden me up a bit which would be nothing but a bonus..


i started at around the same weight as u mate some days i feel like im too fat and gonna go for a cut but im gonna wait till new year then cut after that


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

A six pack on a skinny bloke is about as impressive as big t*ts on a fat bird!!!!!!!!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

rob i think u will appreciate my new avatar as will para :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

d4ead said:


> leanness should be strictly for young girls i get to shag.. the rest can go to hell.


Spoken like a true legend dead!

Afteroon rob:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> A six pack on a skinny bloke is about as impressive as big t*ts on a fat bird!!!!!!!!


haha..i've not heard that one before, very true though!!



m14rky said:


> rob i think u will appreciate my new avatar as will para :thumb:


 im sure Para will love it 



Dsahna said:


> Spoken like a true legend dead!
> 
> Afteroon rob:thumb:


afternoon Dan, everything good?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Everythings great rob,for once:lol:you okay bud?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Everythings great rob,for once:lol:you okay bud?


haha good stuff! Im not bad mate, looking forward to training after an easy weekend


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive got shoulders and traps later and im looking forward to it too

What you training rob?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

m14rky said:


> rob i think u will appreciate my new avatar as will para :thumb:


Eeerrmmm? :no:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> A six pack on a skinny bloke is about as impressive as big t*ts on a fat bird!!!!!!!!


as soon as im aloud a signature THIS IS GOING TO BE IT!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Easy Rob, how's it going? Enjoy the derby?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you come to terms with your diet / progress mate?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Easy Rob, how's it going? Enjoy the derby?


hey, im good thanks, how about you? I loved the Derby, most end to end game i've seen in a long time, trust Owen to pop up with the winner!!



d4ead said:


> you come to terms with your diet / progress mate?


yeh I have, everythings just going to remain as it is now in terms of diet. Im just adding 20-30 mins cardio PWO and see how I get on. I didnt want to cut any food if I could help it because I do want to grow and cutting food isnt going to help me grow at all, so a bit of extra cardio it is!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

way to go rob man


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders yesterday

seated machine press- 80lbx20,100lbx15,130lbx15,160lbx12,190lbx10,220lbx8,250lbx6

seated lat raises- 10kgx12, 12.5kgx10, 14kgx10 *dropset *10kgx10

front raises (plate)- 15kgx12, 20kgx10x3

barbell shrugs- 60kgx15, 100kgx12, 120kgx12, 140kgx10, 170kgx10

machine shrugs- 200kgx10x3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:2guns:ive came armed,so no monkey buisness okay:lol:

Awesome workout mate:thumb:some major weight being used there...welldone rob:wink:


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

All right mate, thought I would drop in and see how you are getting on. Some good lifting on shoulders, jealous of your shrugs!

Think I might be stealing your diet in a few weeks


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> :2guns:ive came armed,so no monkey buisness okay:lol:
> 
> Awesome workout mate:thumb:some major weight being used there...welldone rob:wink:


Thanks Dan, felt really good yesterday !



Unit_69 said:


> All right mate, thought I would drop in and see how you are getting on. Some good lifting on shoulders, jealous of your shrugs!
> 
> Think I might be stealing your diet in a few weeks


Cheers buddy, you starting a bulk soon ?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you dont have shift some weight buddy. super impressed all the time with you...


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> Cheers buddy, you starting a bulk soon ?


Yeah, once I'm back my hols in a few weeks I want to start putting on a bit of muscle rather than concentrating just on lowering my bodyfat. So doing a lot of reading on the different threads on here, trying to figure out what to do myself. A lot of different opinions so gets a bit confusing :confused1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> you dont have shift some weight buddy. super impressed all the time with you...


Thanks pal. It's strange, i've never been THE strongest, but i've always been much stronger than my appearance suggests! 



Unit_69 said:


> Yeah, once I'm back my hols in a few weeks I want to start putting on a bit of muscle rather than concentrating just on lowering my bodyfat. So doing a lot of reading on the different threads on here, trying to figure out what to do myself. A lot of different opinions so gets a bit confusing :confused1:


It does get confusing! You can know TOO much! I spent so long reading tons and tons of stuff and i tried to apply a bit of it all and formulate something constructive......it didnt happen! I never got bigger, i never got stronger and i never gained! Stick to the basics, its the best and most effective way.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

legs today, nothing major as i'm still trying to allow my back some time to repair. Got a good pump though and tbh it was a harder session than usual!

*calf raises*- 2 warm up sets of 15 reps

1/4 of the stack x 10

1/2 stackx10

3/4 stackx10

fullx10

Then i did a drop set back down, so from the full stack, all the way to 1/4 stack. Then i had a quick rest and went down again from 1/4 stack to the full stack as a drop set.

hypers- bwx15, bw+ 15kgx12x2

SLDL- 40kgx12, 60kgx12, 80kgx12

hacks- machinex30, M+40kgx15, M+80kgx10, M+100kgx8

BB squats- 60kgx15, 80kgx15, 100kgx10

leg extensions- 7 setsx10 (15 second rest between, ony had it on 4th plate )

Done and dusted, legs felt huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> hey, im good thanks, how about you? I loved the Derby, most end to end game i've seen in a long time, trust Owen to pop up with the winner!!


Yeah mate, good ta. Just attempting to get back into training after two weeks off for hols, last night was a killer.

Owen is officially a legend :bounce:

Training going well?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Yeah mate, good ta. Just attempting to get back into training after two weeks off for hols, last night was a killer.
> 
> Owen is officially a legend :bounce:
> 
> Training going well?


Ahh yeh i noticed on FB you'd been away! have a good time?

My trainings going well thanks. Had a problem with my lower back so deadlifts etc are out. Its given me a chance to do other exercises i wouldnt usually do though, so its not all bad.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> legs today, nothing major as i'm still trying to allow my back some time to repair. Got a good pump though and tbh it was a harder session than usual!
> 
> *calf raises*- 2 warm up sets of 15 reps
> 
> ...


With your FSTs mate you only take a 15 second rest, I had read the recomended rest period was between 30-45 seconds. Is there a specific reason you do 15 secs?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Unit_69 said:


> With your FSTs mate you only take a 15 second rest, I had read the recomended rest period was between 30-45 seconds. Is there a specific reason you do 15 secs?


I did 15 because i didnt have much left to go as heavy as i usually would, so to make up for the lesser weight i reduced the rest time, i wouldnt usually though, although i rarely include FST's at all.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> Ahh yeh i noticed on FB you'd been away! have a good time?
> 
> My trainings going well thanks. Had a problem with my lower back so deadlifts etc are out. Its given me a chance to do other exercises i wouldnt usually do though, so its not all bad.


yeah mate, really good ta, first holiday in about 5 years so was great to get away 

nothing too serious I hope mate! shame,you were progressing well on deads


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> yeah mate, really good ta, first holiday in about 5 years so was great to get away
> 
> nothing too serious I hope mate! shame,you were progressing well on deads


good stuff, glad you had a nice time.

I know its a bit of shame, althought i did say id be happy if i hit 200kg before the end of the year and i made it easily a couple of months ago, so iv achieved what i aimed for. Even if i dont deadlift again until new year im still not going to be behind where i intended to be, although i'll have to work up again obviously.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> I did 15 because i didnt have much left to go as heavy as i usually would, so to make up for the lesser weight i reduced the rest time, i wouldnt usually though, although i rarely include FST's at all.


cool thanks :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

woke up late today so somewhere a meal has gone missing.

meal1- 100g oats,2 whole eggs, 2 scoops myofusion

meal2- 100g oats, 200g chicken

meal3- 100g oats, 200g turkey

meal4- 200g chicken, 50g walnuts

cardio (not done yet, shall be doing it at 8 watching the football  )

meal5- not sure yet

meal6- as above


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cant beat a good bit off cardio while watching Man u hammer wolves.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rosedale6 said:


> Cant beat a good bit off cardio while watching Man u hammer wolves.


got that right!! Owen and Macheda up front...im expecting big things from Macheda this year! I rekon an easy 4-0 tonight!


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> got that right!! Owen and Macheda up front...im expecting big things from Macheda this year! I rekon an easy 4-0 tonight!


Macheda got us some late goals last season that help win the title and in a few seasons will be amazing. I hoping we win tonight as were i work 4of them are wolves fans.

Easy win for us i think 3 4-0 as well.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cardio done...30 mins steady on the bike, didnt have anything in my legs to do anything more intense. Go and eat now, look forward to chest tomorrow


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

have fun looking forward to reading what you have managed..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)




----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

No pain at all in my back this morning for the first time since i hurt it! Hopefully its a sign that its on its way to full recovery. Diet today will be;

meal1- 100g oats, 2 whole eggs, 2 scoops myofusion

meal2- 75g rice, 200g chicken, 150g broccoli, tbspn udo's oil

meal3- as above

postworkout- 30g malt, 25 whey

meal4- 250g sweetpotato, 200g chicken, 150g broccoli

meal5- 200g turkey, 200g broccoli, tbspn udo's oil

meal6- 200g turkey/chicken, 200g veg, 2 whole eggs

Workout will be up tonight.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Diet is looking good bobby

tink might take a leaf out of your book

El cheato tonight though - going pics then pizza woohoo


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thursday= random cheat day....go see Sorority row, me and the GF went...pretty good!

nice little chest session today

decline BB press- 50kgx20, 60kgx15, 80kgx12 (was chuffed), 90kgx8, 100kgx6

inclineDBpress- 20kgx12, 25kgx10, 30kgx8, 32kgx8, 36kgx8

incline flys- 20kgx15, 22.5kgx12, 25kgx10, 20kgx10

dips- BWx12, BW+10kgx10, BW+15kgx8, BWx10


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work rob:wink:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> got that right!! Owen and Macheda up front...im expecting big things from Macheda this year! I rekon an easy 4-0 tonight!


I was behind the goal last night, and thought Macheda was looking pretty spritely, til he got took off!! Nightmare!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> thursday= random cheat day....go see Sorority row, me and the GF went...pretty good!
> 
> nice little chest session today
> 
> ...


Plus endless fun and banter:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice work out Rob x keep up the good work x


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I just can't get over your strength for your size. Your one tough sob.

Nice work out mate...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> I was behind the goal last night, and thought Macheda was looking pretty spritely, til he got took off!! Nightmare!


 Yeh he looked sharp, shame Fabio felt the need to rugby tackle someone!!



ElfinTan said:


> Plus endless fun and banter:thumb:


 Got that right, Gav cracks me up!! Cant wait.......he's got legs today :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Nice work out Rob x keep up the good work x


thank you!



d4ead said:


> I just can't get over your strength for your size. Your one tough sob.
> 
> Nice work out mate...


Thanks alot pal :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

no thank you its a pleasure to read your journal. you rock!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest last night and pics

incline DBpress- 20kgx12, 25kgx12, 30kgx10, 35kgx8

flat machine- 20kg each sidex15, 30kgx10, 40kgx8, 45kgx8

dips- bwx15, bw+20kgx8x3

incline flys- 20kgx10x3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work rob:thumb:looking good too mate,made some great gains since you started:wink:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice work Rob, you look a bit like Josep Simunic though


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Great work rob:thumb:looking good too mate,made some great gains since you started:wink:


 cheers matey.



Ak_88 said:


> Nice work Rob, you look a bit like Josep Simunic though


 :bounce: good shout that is!!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

coming on well mate. Keep up the hard work


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> coming on well mate. Keep up the hard work


thanks alot :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

no training today. I did start with some lat pulldowns but wasnt really feeling upto it after all day at uni and then physio etc so will train tomorrow instead!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

What did Claire say?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> What did Claire say?


that my right side is very much taking he brunt of everything, from walking to lifting. Basically my allignment is all over the place, my left side is weak and so doesnt do any work and thats whats causing the pain (we think).


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chins- 10,8,6

DB rows- 70lbDb's x15, 80lbx15, 90lbx12, 100lbx10, 120lbx8, 130lbx8

tbar rows- 50kgx12, 60kgx10, 80kgx8, 90kgx8, 100kgx6

latpulldowns- 120lbx20, 150lbx15, 180lbx12, 210lbx10x2

BBshrugs- 60kgx12, 100kgx12, 140kgx10,180kgx10


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> that my right side is very much taking he brunt of everything, from walking to lifting. Basically my allignment is all over the place, my left side is weak and so doesnt do any work and thats whats causing the pain (we think).


I always thought you were a little unbalanced! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> I always thought you were a little unbalanced! :whistling:


I sensed a joke coming....


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> I sensed a joke coming....


I'm happy,eggs(and plenty of other goodies) have arrived 

Gotta say,thought i looked pretty damn good today! :cool2:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> I'm happy,eggs(and plenty of other goodies) have arrived
> 
> Gotta say,thought i looked pretty damn good today! :cool2:


good stuff, what else did you order?

You did look good...im sensing a bnbf comp next year....


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> good stuff, what else did you order?
> 
> You did look good...im sensing a bnbf comp next year....


creatine,multivits,taurine and mrp's 

and cheers,ya never know...... :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> creatine,multivits,taurine and mrp's
> 
> and cheers,*ya never know*...... :whistling:


do it... :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great workout again,i cant get over your shrugs ffsfcuking huge weight rob!!! Mate im useless,ill reply to that message asap!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

:laugh:



Dsahna said:


> Great workout again,i cant get over your shrugs ffsfcuking huge weight rob!!! Mate im useless,ill reply to that message asap!


cheers Dan...no worries about the message, no rush :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

ParaManiac said:


> creatine,multivits,taurine and mrp's
> 
> and cheers,ya never know...... :whistling:


who are you using these days Para?

Rob those shrugs are mental


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> who are you using these days Para?
> 
> Rob those shrugs are mental


Whoevers cheapest!(without compromising quality) 

Used MP on this occasion as wanted LEW's and despite repeated requests of BSD they never materialised.

I'm currently spreading the love with supp companies and brands - apart from above two,also recently used Reflex,Sci mentor and Aviform(top quality products).

Taking everything into account,BSD are still my preference


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i must admit im the same. Trying Mp a bit as well due to funds being low. They are also good one stop shop. So rather than paying lots of carriages i'm just paying 1. Just wish i liked 90+ for nutrisport as its such good value.

See you in the BNBF next year mate? Get Rob to do it as well


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> who are you using these days Para?
> 
> Rob those shrugs are mental


 :thumbup1:



Galtonator said:


> i must admit im the same. Trying Mp a bit as well due to funds being low. They are also good one stop shop. So rather than paying lots of carriages i'm just paying 1. Just wish i liked 90+ for nutrisport as its such good value.
> 
> See you in the BNBF next year mate? *Get Rob to do it as well*


I dont think theres a chance of that happening, im a million miles away ast i now!! :cool2:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders/arms

*SeatedDBpress*-

15kgx20,

25kgx10,

27.5kgx10,

30kgx8,

32.5kgx8

*lat raises*

10kgx10x 5 sets...20 seconds rest between sets

*reverse pec dec*

5 sets- 8-15 reps....triple drop set to finish

Bi's and Tri's was three sets of DB curls and dips...followed by FST7...barbell curls...and cable pressdowns.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

yesterday was one of my sh!t days mentally. Felt as if i was going absolutely nowhere, felt small and fat. Its because im not used to being as i am now, im usually much leaner.

I've got 12 weeks till new year so between now and then i'd like to add aother 5/6 lbs and then probably diet in the new year for no other reason that to ease myself mentally.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning bobby blue

small and fat ! like roly poly olie?

well done on the mahoosive lifting [not that I read it, I just know [sickeningly], that it's there....well, tell me I'm wrong...]

Para's avi is fab - I wanna body profile like that !

x


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

mate you aint small and fat,end of.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

He knows that really - but we are all a bit body dismorphic I think - sometimes I think my back is fookin massive and beefy ...and it's not ...[i promise pmsl] ...but if I eat carbs I feel like a heifer no matter how I look in the mirror


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks guys, body dismorphia is certainly what it is.

without going into too much detail as i dont like to throw things in peoples' faces i had a few issues not too long ago where my weight plummeted and as for having an obsession with being lean or thin as it were thats why i find it hard to gain now, as mentally i find it tough.

To give you an idea of my weight etc heres a pic at my GF's 18th.... 18 months ago where im looking ill, yet better than i did previously!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

What a lovely photo,Rach and a couple of balloons! :whistling: 

In at 3 today :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> What a lovely photo,*Rach and a couple of balloons! * :whistling:
> 
> In at 3 today :thumbup1:


lmao...and my grandadin the back 

I'll be in between 2.30 and 3.....training legs....first time in a fortnight!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

surprise surprise I cannot see the piccy rob!

Yep think lots of us have had weight issues babe and I am struggling not to do so much cardio now in the battle to build muscle because of previous problems ....

Hate the word 'catabolism'

xx


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice pic robyou look alot better these days buddy:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> He knows that really - but we are all a bit body dismorphic I think - sometimes I think my back is fookin massive and beefy ...and it's not ...[i promise pmsl] ...but if I eat carbs I feel like a heifer no matter how I look in the mirror


hon id lick every inch of that back  (given even half a chance)



robisco11 said:


> thanks guys, body dismorphia is certainly what it is.
> 
> without going into too much detail as i dont like to throw things in peoples' faces i had a few issues not too long ago where my weight plummeted and as for having an obsession with being lean or thin as it were thats why i find it hard to gain now, as mentally i find it tough.
> 
> To give you an idea of my weight etc heres a pic at my GF's 18th.... 18 months ago where im looking ill, yet better than i did previously!!


ohhhh shes got nice balloons...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha cracking workout today

decline bench- 50kgx15, 70kgx12, 80kgx10, 90kgx8, 100kgx6, 110kgx6

inclineDBpress- 25kgx10, 30kgx8,35kgx6

incline flys- 15kgx12, 20kgx10, 25kgx6 drop 15kgx5

dips- BWx10, BW+15kgx8 drop BWx4

FST7 pec dec to finish!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work robwish i could do decline bench!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good work robwish i could do decline bench!


cheers...why cant you? injury?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My bench at home wont decline:thumbdown:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> My bench at home wont decline:thumbdown:


ahhh right, thought you had an injury lol

Get down to a gym you fanny :whistling: Will you be going to the expo next year? we should all get together somewhere for a workout!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> ahhh right, thought you had an injury lol
> 
> Get down to a gym you fanny :whistling: Will you be going to the expo next year? we should all get together somewhere for a workout!!


 :lol: :lol:which expo rob,tans gym?a workout would be awesome mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> :lol: :lol:which expo rob,tans gym?a workout would be awesome mate


nah i meant at birmingham next may....its a long way away yet, but its probably the only event where lots of uk-m members will all be together at the same time.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ah:blush:ha ha sorry!

Ill definitely go to that rob,is it always a popular show for ukm members?

im going to the herc on the 25th oct with prodiver too


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Ah:blush:ha ha sorry!
> 
> Ill definitely go to that rob,is it always a popular show for ukm members?
> 
> im going to the herc on the 25th oct with prodiver too


last years was supposed to be really good, i didnt go though, really want to go to the next one though. I was going to go to the hercules, cant get there now though, plus the universe is the day before so i'll be at that.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

At least your hitting the universe mate

Does your girlfriend support your training rob?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> At least your hitting the universe mate
> 
> Does your girlfriend support your training rob?


yeh she does put up with alot to be fair, time at the gym, time cooking, eating etc....it was especially tough in college and last year at uni, trying to fit all my meals in! I kept them in her car, simply because i had loads of books to carry. I used to keep her car keys and leg itback to the car between classes to stuff my face lol :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha the stuff we do eh mate:lol:im not joking here but ive went out on the drink with a protein shake to neck between pints ha ha nobody says anything either when i pull the pint of milk out of the carrier bag and mix the shake at the table:laugh:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha the stuff we do eh mate:lol:im not joking here but ive went out on the drink with a protein shake to neck between pints ha ha nobody says anything either when i pull the pint of milk out of the carrier bag and mix the shake at the table:laugh:


mate....no lies i do the same!! I dont even drink though, when we go out (i have to sometimes to be sociable) i get a few tubs, bang some protein in them, get my shaker, put em in my GF's bag and go neck em in the toilets


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats dedication:laugh:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

the stupid things we do!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

last back and leg workouts

quads/calves

squats- 60kgx12, 80kgx10, 100kgx10, 110kgx8, 120kgx5

leg press- 145kgx15, 295x12, 345kgx10, 395kgx8

walkinglunges- 3 sets

ext- 5 sets

calves- 12 sets

back

DB rows- 90lb DB'sx12, 100lbx10, 120lbx8, 130lbx8

Bent over rows (ezbar) 50kgx15, 70kgx12, 80kgx12, 100kgx12

cables rows- 3 sets- 12 reps

lat pulldowns- 6 sets- 8-20 reps

Back held out pretty well.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet is now around 300g carbs per day

1- 100g oats, 2 eggs, 2 scoops whey

2- 75g pasta, 250g chicken,tbspn udo's

3- as above

pre- NO

post- pro recover

4- 100g oats, 250g chicken

5- 250g lean protein, 2 whole eggs, 6 whites

6- 250g lean protein, 6 whites, tbspn udo's

Diet is the same everyday, the meals just get switched round depending on the time i train, off days i just drop pre and PWO


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Only 200g oats? 

Damn strong back workout there Rob. Reps ahoy.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Only 200g oats?
> 
> Damn strong back workout there Rob. Reps ahoy.


thanks....

I know 200g oats...its nothing!! Thought id get more of a balance this way though...and i can also have the oils on my pasta


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

excellent work there fella! Didnt let up on the poundages did ya! Diets looking on point too


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> excellent work there fella! Didnt let up on the poundages did ya! Diets looking on point too


I tried as much as i could without overdoing it. The squats felt fairly comfortable, but i felt the back a little bit on the last set so called it a day. I suppose im just going to have to train around it :thumbup1: I'd love to be dealifting again though!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work robthat diet and consistency is the reason you make constant progress mate!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yup time is the only factor, keep going good buddy


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

legs last night

hacks- machinex20, M+40kgx10, M+80kgx8, M+120kgx6

legpress- 145kgx15, 195kgx15, 245kgx15, 295kgx12, 345kgx12

leg ext- 4 setsx10

SLDL- 50kgx12, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx8, 120kgx8

calves- 9 sets

The diet yesterday

1- 100g oats, 2 eggs, 2 scoops myofusion

2- 75gpasta, 250g chicken, udo's oil

3- as above

pre- NO

post- pro recover

4- 100g oats, 250g chicken

5- 200g turkey, 2 whole eggs, 8 whites

6- 200g turkey, 8 whites, udo's oil


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders/triceps

*machine press*

warm up 20kg each side x20

40kg ES x 12

60kg x10

80kgx8

bent over cables- 3 setsx12

bent over lat raises- 30lbx12, 35lbx10x2, 30lbx8

seated lat raises- 3 setsx10

DB shrugs- 80lbx15, 90lbx15, 100lbx12, 110lbx12, 120lbx10

tri's

*dips*

BWx10

BW+10kgx10

BW+15kgx10

*overheadDB extensions*

70lbx15

85lbx12

100lbx8, 110lbx8

*cables pressdowns*

60lbx10x7


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Another good couple of workouts under your belt there rob:thumb:welldone mate:

Ive got shoulders and traps tonight!!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

The weight you shift astounds me rob mate


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yay - something Rob isn't doing heavier than me on - Dips! 

Again some bloody heavy work there mate.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

M_at said:


> Yay - something Rob isn't doing heavier than me on - Dips!  .


that depends if you count his body weight, cos he has to weigh more then you??


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

We're about the same size 5'9" ish and I'm currently 86kg. Rob may even weigh a little less than me right now.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Another good couple of workouts under your belt there rob:thumb:welldone mate:
> 
> Ive got shoulders and traps tonight!!!!


how did it go?



d4ead said:


> The weight you shift astounds me rob mate


thanks matey 



M_at said:


> We're about the same size 5'9" ish and I'm currently 86kg. Rob may even weigh a little less than me right now.


Your right im a little lighter than you right now...il give it ya...you beat me on dips! :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

M_at said:


> Yay - something Rob isn't doing heavier than me on - Dips!
> 
> Again some bloody heavy work there mate.





M_at said:


> We're about the same size 5'9" ish and I'm currently 86kg. Rob may even weigh a little less than me right now.


really i thought you were much smaller dunno why, i put you at about 5'6'' and 60kg.. no insult intended i was a the little worse for wear when we met.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

OMFG!

I know I'm about the lightest I've ever been but I've never been that small! :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> really i thought you were much smaller dunno why, i put you at about 5'6'' and 60kg.. no insult intended i was a the little worse for wear when we met.


haha classic



M_at said:


> OMFG!
> 
> I know I'm about the lightest I've ever been but I've never been that small! :lol:


hey....at least he didnt call you fat :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I don't mind fat - small is an insult :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i dunno why i just remember him being shorter then me, i just thought he was much smaller rather then a bit smaller.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> how did it go?
> 
> thanks matey
> 
> Your right im a little lighter than you right now...il give it ya...you beat me on dips! :thumb:


It went okay buddy,pretty run of the mill apart from a pb on shrugs


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

bet he remembers me being smaller then him rofl


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nah. You have a far bigger rack. :tongue:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Nah. You have a far bigger rack. :tongue:


haha D4ead wont be happy with you now!!

today

20mins interval training on bike

diet

1- 100g oats, 2 eggs, 2 scoops myofusion

2- 75g oats, 200g chicken

3- 200g chicken, 8 whites, tnspn udo's

4- 1 banana, 2 scoops myofusion

5- 250g chicken, veg, 8 oat cakes

6- 250g chicken, 2 whole eggs, 8 whites

7- 2 scoops myofusion, tnspn udo's


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest

*decline bench*

40kgx20

70kgx12

80kgx10

90kgx8

100kgx8

110kgx5

120kgx5

*incline DB press*

20kgx12

25kgx10

30kgx10

35kgx8

40kgx5

*dips*

BWx12

BW+15kgx6x2

*incline DB flys*

20kgx12

25kgx10

30kgx8

Best chest workout for agessssssssss


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

latest pics, 3 weeks on.













I feel like im getting somwhere now!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youve got an impressive bench press too rob:thumb:welldone mate!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks pal.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

great workout Rob, pics are showing decent progress all round too, i havent been around much but im trying to catch up best i can this weekend, hows things mate???


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your doing great rob and youve got a better chest line than me........TWÄT!!!! :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

yup you are continuing to show progress...But Rob the beard...what were you thinking


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ryoken said:


> great workout Rob, pics are showing decent progress all round too, i havent been around much but im trying to catch up best i can this weekend, hows things mate???


hey things are good thanks, how have you been?

I've just been cracking on with things really, everythings been going well.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great lifting Rob keep it going mate. Its a slow process but your getting there. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Your doing great rob and youve got a better chest line than me........TWÄT!!!! :lol:


haha thanks....maybe a better line....but about a third of the size!!!



IanStu said:


> yup you are continuing to show progress...But Rob the beard...what were you thinking


thanks Ian 

the beard? thats just because im lazy!!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> hey things are good thanks, how have you been?
> 
> I've just been cracking on with things really, everythings been going well.


i can see its all going well from the progress in the pics and the lifts mate fair play to you:thumb:

im doing great, works good and so is training so all good really:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ryoken said:


> i can see its all going well from the progress in the pics and the lifts mate fair play to you:thumb:
> 
> im doing great, works good and so is training so all good really:thumbup1:


good to hear matey, glad everythings good!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

But i love robs beard:cryingroper medieval swordsman look going on:thumb:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> But i love robs beard:cryingroper medieval swordsman look going on:thumb:


sort of like he should be holding on to excaliber in those pics


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

He would pull the mythical sword and be crowned king with that beard mate

ha ha soz rob i do like it really


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

you two are major geeks


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet today

meal1- 100g oats, 2 eggs, 2 scoops myofusion

pre- NO

post- pro recover

meal2- 100g oats, 250g chicken

meal3- 250g chicken, 8 oat cakes, tbspn udos

meal4- as above

meal5- 250g turkey, 8 whites, tbspn udo's

meal6- 2 scoops myofusion

I've been thinking and depending on how i keep going and what im like come christmas time id like to have a crack at a BNBF comp next year. Whether for better or worse i feel it would be a nice experience and although maybe not the biggest etc etc id like to do it for myself, see if i have what it takes. I train and eat consistantly, so competing seems logical, if you trained and devoted you life and spare time to practising your football skills, you'd display them by playing for a team and competing, i see this as the same thing, so im penciling it in


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Brilliant idea,i truly mean that rob...you are extremely dedicated and consistant mate,so fcuking go for it:winklus if you keep progressing the way you are fcuk knows where your dedication will take you come contest time

Good luck and stick to your guns,you can do it!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Brilliant idea,i truly mean that rob...you are extremely dedicated and consistant mate,so fcuking go for it:winklus if you keep progressing the way you are fcuk knows where your dedication will take you come contest time
> 
> Good luck and stick to your guns,you can do it!


thanks alot Dan. Im under no illusions, im not going to set the place on fire, but i'll do the very best I can and see where i end up. The comp usually around july/august time, so iv got a long time to know exactly what needs to be done and by when etc..


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

IanStu said:


> yup you are continuing to show progress...But Rob the beard...what were you thinking


Don't diss the beard.



robisco11 said:


> the beard? thats just because im lazy!!


No it's because you're a man. These clean shaven poofs don't know what that means :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Are you sayin rob is a pufter mattking arthur was no poof ill have you know:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

looking good pal.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Are you sayin rob is a pufter mattking arthur was no poof ill have you know:lol:


haha you found out....i am indeed a pufter....



d4ead said:


> looking good pal.


thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good progress rob keep up the good work


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

m14rky said:


> good progress rob keep up the good work


cheers pal!

back/abs

BB rows

60kgx15

80kgx12

100kgx10

120kgx6

DB rows

90lb'ers x12

100lbx12

120lbx10

140lbx6

Lat pulldown

150lbx15

180lb x12

210lbx10

240lbx8

seated cable row

150lbx12

180lbx12

210lbx10

Abs

Giant set - 3sets x 12 reps per set

cable crunches

knee raises

sit ups.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work again mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet today

meal1- 75g oats, 4 whole eggs, 50g whey

meal2- 75g pasta, 250g chicken, tbspn udo's

pre- 3 CEE tabs, Animal pump

post- 35g malto, 35g whey

meal3- 100g oats, 250g chicken

meal4- 75g pasta, 250g chicken, tbspn udo's

meal5- 200g turkey, 6 whites, tbspn udo's

meal6- as above

Today i've played around a bit with a few less carbs at breakfast and PWO, but with added fats to my first meal.....the macro's work out 'roughly' at;

carbs- 250g

protein- 300g

fats- 100g

The carbs arent massively high, but i think i'm still going to be taking in enough to grow steadily, if not i'll up the fats by another 20g to give me another 200 calories.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

If i was to up the fats as i said my total calories would be pretty much identical now i've looked at it properly, it'll just be easier for me to get them in, makes sense to me....

250g carbs

120g fat

300g protein

total- 3280cals

right now its;

300g carbs

100g fat

300g protein

I've not made my mind up yet as to which i'll be following...the calories are the same so it wont really matter in that respect.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet today

1- 100g oats, 4 whole eggs, 50g whey

2- 2 scoops myofusion

3 75gpasta, 250g chicken, udo's

4- as above

5 100g oats, 250g chicken

6 200g turkey, veg, udo;s


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

oats on chicken?

chicken in oats?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chicken and then oats


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i was trying to picture porridge with bits of chicken in and just didnt fancy it.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Kepp going Rob


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

d4ead said:


> i was trying to picture porridge with bits of chicken in and just didnt fancy it.


No need to try and picture it KFC have done it for you.

http://www.kfc.com.sg/our-food.php

Click the porridge link.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Get red meat in!

BNBF here we come... kick ya butt all the way!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

aye, red meat is comething i dont have enough of!! I'll make sure i get some in now though...

as for kickin' my butt.....i'd expect nothingl ess!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Natty needs all the stuff he gets from food and red meat if the most anabolic food source!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Natty needs all the stuff he gets from food and red meat if the most anabolic food source!


In that case, would there be any harm in having it everyday, maybe replacing one chicken and one turkey meal ?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Would do no harm at all imo mate,more likely to have a beneficial effect


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

If you can afford it get it down ya neck. Even lean mince steak. Make it into burgers!!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Good quality fairly lean red meat will not cause you any problems if you have it every day in place of one of your chicken meals.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Would do no harm at all imo mate,more likely to have a beneficial effect





ElfinTan said:


> If you can afford it get it down ya neck. Even lean mince steak. Make it into burgers!!!





M_at said:


> Good quality fairly lean red meat will not cause you any problems if you have it every day in place of one of your chicken meals.


taken on board :thumbup1:

Shoulders today

*Smith machine press (not including bar)*

20kgx20

40kgx15

50kgx12

60kgx10

65kgx8

70kgx5 (strugging here)

*seated lat raises*

25lbDB's x20

30lbx 12

35lbx10 standing single arm)

25lbx12

*bent over raises*

30lbx12

35lbx10

40lbx10

30lbx8

*shrugs (machine)*

100kgx15

150kgx12

200kgx10 *drop* 150kgx10 *drop* 100kgx12

Shall be writing down *everything *I eat and do to see where i go from here on thursday!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Awesome workout rob mate!!!! :thumb :you are a twät for lifting 200kg shrugs:lol:keep it up


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

What sort of machine is it you're using for shrugs mate? I tend to do mine from the rack and stand on a step to give me a little height.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Awesome workout rob mate!!!! :thumb :you are a twät for lifting 200kg shrugs:lol:keep it up


 :thumb: thanks



M_at said:


> What sort of machine is it you're using for shrugs mate? I tend to do mine from the rack and stand on a step to give me a little height.


Its not a machine really, just two handles with two pieces of metal either side that you put the plates on


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

For some reason today i have been absolutely shattered!!

I've not even done anything tbh, apart from a bit of uni work, and i got round to watchin John Hodgsons dvd.

I will be doing my cardio later on .


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Enjoy the DVD and if you feel shattered skip the cardio - a rest is good


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Enjoy the DVD and if you feel shattered skip the cardio - a rest is good


yeh i was thinking that, i'll see how i feel in a bit.

Have you seen the dvd? Its really good, better than i expected tbh.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nah not seen it - googled for it and seems interesting though.

Currently training for strength so not going to follow too much from something like that - get to keep the belly


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Nah not seen it - googled for it and seems interesting though.
> 
> Currently training for strength so not going to follow too much from something like that - get to keep the belly


its a good watch!!

You moving more towards powerlifting now then ?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Have been since I pulled 200kg mate - that was a bit of a life changing moment 

In the couple of weeks after I'd switched to a BB style routine and hated it - I really do prefer the heavy low reps work.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Have been since I pulled 200kg mate - that was a bit of a life changing moment
> 
> In the couple of weeks after I'd switched to a BB style routine and hated it - I really do prefer the heavy low reps work.


I was the same, i loved low rep heavy weight stuff. Since i hurt my back though i havnt done anything stupidly heavy, so 've moved away from that stuff, and im enjoying training as i am tbh. Maybe...just maybe....it was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I like both so I guess I'm lucky


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest yesterday

*decline BB*

50kgx12

70kgx10

90kgx10

100kgx6

110kgx6

*incline DB*

20kgx12

25kgx10

30kgx8

35kgx8

*incline flys*

15kgx10

20kgx10

25kgx8


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

After speaking with Paul, Tan and Dan at the gym the diet has been changed slightly and the split changed quite a bit.

Diet wise, the carbs are just going to be upped by about 30g, so i'll be getting about 320-340g per day, protein can be lowered slightly though. More red meat and oily fish on the menu too!!

The split is going to be three days, along the lines of;

shoulders/arms

legs

chest/back


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet today

1- 100g oats, 2 whole eggs/4 whites, 50g whey

2- 90g pasta, 200g turkey, tbspn udo's

3- 90g pasta, 200g chicken, tbspn udo's

pre- NO

post- pro recover

4- 100g oats, 200g steak

5- 50g oats, 200g turkey

6- 40g shake, tbspn udo's

I've added in the 30g carbs to meal5 so carbs are bang on 330g, i've kept the fats similar but made sure steak is included as well. Three times per week the turkey in meal5 will be replaced with salmon.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb: Another Olympic Nacho in the making


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

mmmmm nacho's


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

So when does the latest 3 day split start?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> So when does the latest 3 day split start?


next week

and take your sarcasm elsewhere :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Grasshopper is now in Master Dan's hands so there will be zero fcking about or over training


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Grasshopper is now in Master Dan's hands so there will be zero fcking about or over training


 :thumbup1:

back today

*single arm machine row (weights, each side)*

20kgx15

60kgx12

80kgx10

100kgx6 drop 60kgx8 drop 40kgx4

*BB rows*

60kgx15

80kgx12

100kgx10

120kgx6 (had to stop after 3, take straps off, then back on)

80kgx10

*overhand cable rows (using straight bar)*

150lbx10

180lbx10

210lbx8

*Lat pulldown*

120lbx12

150lbx10

180lbx10

210lbx10


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

get a new avi up you must fill that shirt out more then that by now 

do one with your hard man beard


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> get a new avi up you must fill that shirt out more then that by now
> 
> do one with your hard man beard


haha I'll get a new avi up soon....just for you!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Impressive power rob mate:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Impressive power rob mate:thumb:


thanks Dan, diet yesterday;

1- 100g oats, 2 eggs/4 whites, 50g whey

2- 90g pasta, 200g turkey, tbspn udo's

3- 100g oats, 2 scoops whey

4- 90g pasta, 200g chicken, tbspn udo's

5- 250g quark, 2 tbspn PB

6- 200g turkey, 200g veg, tbspn udo's

got shoulders and arms today, as the new programme starts....sunday/tuesday/thursday!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck for your session mate!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

What things are changing in your new routine mate?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> What things are changing in your new routine mate?


basically a 3 day split- shoulders/arms, chest/back, legs

today was a decent start

*seated DB press*

warm up

15kgx12

20kgx12

30kgx10

32.5kgx8

35kgx6

*seated lat raises*

10kgx12

12.5kgx8

12.5kgx failure

dropset

10kgx failure

*DB front raises*

10kgx12 (each arm)

12.5kgx12

15kgx10

17.5kg x10

*Arms*

*BB curls*

BB+20kgx12

BB+25kgx10

BB+30kgx10

*DB curls*

12.5kgx12

15kgx 10

17.5kgx8

*Overhead DB extension*

70lb DB x15

85lbx12

100lbx10

*machine dips*

3/4 stackx12

full stack x 10 x2


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work rob,i wouldnt fancy back and chest on the same day though:scared:brutal!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good work rob,i wouldnt fancy back and chest on the same day though:scared:brutal!!


yehhh i'll see how it goes, if its too much, i'll play around with it :thumbup1:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

what made u go for that split over a chest shoulders tris,back biceps, legs routine ive just started doing that feels like im not doing enough tho


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

m14rky said:


> what made u go for that split over a chest shoulders tris,back biceps, legs routine ive just started doing that feels like im not doing enough tho


I've done that split before, i suppose this is just a variation. Also with chest and shoulders both being pushing, i found it hard to work them both hard. With one being pull and one push, hopefully i''ll work both hard.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I've done that split before, i suppose this is just a variation. Also with chest and shoulders both being pushing, i found it hard to work them both hard. With one being pull and one push, hopefully i''ll work both hard.


did u see any gains with that split before i normally do 12 sets for chest i done 8 yesterday 6 for shoulders i done 4 makes u think ur doing less so i dunno if thats a good thing

how bout that beechball ay:beer:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

m14rky said:


> did u see any gains with that split before i normally do 12 sets for chest i done 8 yesterday 6 for shoulders i done 4 makes u think ur doing less so i dunno if thats a good thing
> 
> how bout that beechball ay:beer:


i know, thats lpool out the title race now~!!

if your doing that split, id do 3 exercises for chest, 2 for shoulders....then the week after switch it around. Id say 12 sets (not including a few warm ups) would be plenty for your first exercise and 6-8 for your second;

week1

flat bench- 1 warm up 3 heavy sets

incline bench- 3 heavy sets

DB flys- 4 sets

seatedDB press- 1 warm up 3 heavy sets

lat raises- 3/4 sets

week2

seated DB press- 1 warm up 3/4 heavy

lat raises- 3 sets

bent over raises- 3 sets

weighted dips- 4 sets

incline flys- 3/4 sets


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> i know, thats lpool out the title race now~!!
> 
> if your doing that split, id do 3 exercises for chest, 2 for shoulders....then the week after switch it around. Id say 12 sets (not including a few warm ups) would be plenty for your first exercise and 6-8 for your second;
> 
> ...


yeah i might try something like that im doing my pull day tomoro i normally do 12 sets for back and 6 for biceps do u think i should cut the sets for back to 10 for instance ive been guilty of keeping my training pretty similar currently cutting at the minute


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

m14rky said:


> yeah i might try something like that im doing my pull day tomoro i normally do 12 sets for back and 6 for biceps do u think i should cut the sets for back to 10 for instance ive been guilty of keeping my training pretty similar currently cutting at the minute


it depends what your doing. 12 would probably be about right to be honest, 4 sets of deadlifts, BB rows and chins.

diet today;

1- 100g oats, 2 eggs/4whites, 50g whey

2- 90g pasta, 200g turkey, tbspn udo's

PWO- pro recover

3- 100g oats, 200g steak

4- 250g quark, 2 tbspns PB, 8 oat cakes

5- 50g oats, 200g chicken

6- 200g turkey, 200g veg, tbspn udo's

Carbs around 320...a little less than should be because i couldnt face pasta in my 4th meal, so had the oat cakes instead.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Good work rob,i wouldnt fancy back and chest on the same day though:scared:brutal!!


If I can do it then so can Rob....he's half my age and one of them bloke things!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

cheers mate reps


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> If I can do it then so can Rob....he's half my age and *one of them bloke things*!


Tan means...im an alpha-male :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You should have been a comedian FFS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> You should have been a comedian FFS!!!!!!!!!!


frankie boyle style :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet today has not been ideal!! Woke up this morning, realised i had no oats, rice and only enough pasta for one meal! Also had the whole day in uni so the best i could do;

1- 100g oats, 2 eggs, 4 whites, 50g whey

2- 250g quark, 2 tbspns PB

3- 90g pasta, 200g turkey, tbspn udo's

4- 100g oats, 40g whey (shake)

5- 100g oats, 40g whey (shake)

6- 200g chicken, veg, tbspn udo's

7- as above


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've also found it difficult to not train!! I know i need to keep myself out of the gym, but i find that the hardest part!! I can deal with any other aspect...other than not training!!!

got legs tomorrow though, so i'll have to make it count


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck robi wish i had your enthusiasm at the minute mate!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks Dan!!

Whats up with you? Not feeling great at the minute?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I've also found it difficult to not train!! I know i need to keep myself out of the gym, but i find that the hardest part!! I can deal with any other aspect...other than not training!!!
> 
> got legs tomorrow though, so i'll have to make it count


If you don't keep yourself out then I will!!!! We have a plan....you are not 'doing nothing' you are executing a very important part of the plan of action. You won't feel it for a couple of weeks maybe but training will get tough and you will need the recovery time. I know it's tough....how do you think I feel...I'm at the gym and can't train. But I swear I will kick your *rse out of the gym if I see you there when you are not supposed to be!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> If you don't keep yourself out then I will!!!! We have a plan....you are not 'doing nothing' you are executing a very important part of the plan of action. You won't feel it for a couple of weeks maybe but training will get tough and you will need the recovery time. I know it's tough*....how do you think I feel...I'm at the gym and can't train*. But I swear I will kick your *rse out of the gym if I see you there when you are not supposed to be!


I dont think i could be there all day and not train, that would be torture!

No need for the ar*e kicking, im going to stick to what i said i'd do!! :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good lad 

rest is important mate, rs has been bugging me for ages to cut down my gym days and start going every other day instead. I started this 10 days ago and still put on more weight. (just hope its not fat lol)

it feels horible and alien i know 

good luck


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Rob, hows things going? reading with interest your new split

where do you get your uzo's oil by the way?


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hows it going Rob. Thanks for your input on my thread. You about for a few games later on? :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> good lad
> 
> rest is important mate, rs has been bugging me for ages to cut down my gym days and start going every other day instead. I started this 10 days ago and still put on more weight. (just hope its not fat lol)
> 
> ...





Unit_69 said:


> Hey Rob, hows things going? reading with interest your new split
> 
> where do you get your uzo's oil by the way?


hey thanks for stopping by. I got my last lot from holland and barrett, as it was buy one get one half price! You can get it off the net slightly cheaper though.....discount supplements i think.



Rosedale6 said:


> Hows it going Rob. Thanks for your input on my thread. You about for a few games later on? :thumb:


No worries pal, sorry for the late reply. I'm up for a few games today, didnt manage to get on last night!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

how you getting on Rob? Have look at hemp oil really good for omegas and pretty cost effective


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> how you getting on Rob? Have look at hemp oil really good for omegas and pretty cost effective


hey scott im doing good thanks,how about you? Do you use hemp, seems quite popular?

legs last night- first time i've done squats since i hurt my back. I didnt do any spectacular weight, but i did try my best to keep my form strict, and went as low as i could.

*squats*

60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx10

120kgx3! (no idea what went wrong)

100kgx8

*leg press*

145kgx12

195kgx12

245kgx10

295kgx10

345kgx10

*leg ext.*

1. 10 reps

2 10 reps

3 10 reps (double drop set)

*lying leg curls and seated leg curls*

5x10 reps each set

*calves*

12 sets standing calf raises with a few dropsets etc


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good stuff mate nice leg workout

Im ok mate feeling a bit knackered but ok. Yeah i use good oil, which is hemp oil. I cant afford udos so use hemp oil and omega 3 capps


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work rob:thumb:did your back give you any trouble mate?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good work rob:thumb:did your back give you any trouble mate?


thanks Dan, it was a tiny bit sore the day after, but tbh i think that was just from squats rather than the injury, so far so good :thumb:

Did back/chest last night

*underhand pulldown*

120lbx15

150lbx12

180lbx10

210lbx

*BB rows*

60kgx12

80kgx10

100kgx8x2

*Single arm machine rows*

20kg (each side) x12

40kgx12

60kgx10

80kgx8

95kgx6

*Incline DB press*

45lb DB's x12

60lbx12

70lbx10

85lbx8

*flat machine press*

20kg each side x12

30kgx10

40kgx10

50kgx6

*incline flys*

20kgx10x3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate:wink:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

your just to strong mate awesome


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

firkin hell Rob your getting strong mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone mate:wink:





d4ead said:


> your just to strong mate awesome





Galtonator said:


> firkin hell Rob your getting strong mate


thanks guys :thumb: Strength is coming on nicely again now. First week over of the 3 day split. Back at it gain tomorrow for shoulders and arms, i cant wait!! I feel lost not training :cool2:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders/arms yesterday

*seated DB press*

45lb'ers x12

60lbx10

70lbx8

75lbx6

80lbx5

*side lat raises*

25lbx12

30lbx10

35lbx8

25lbx12

*EZ bar front raises (not including bar)*

20kgx12

25kgx10

30kgx10

*shrugs*

90lb DB's x15

100lbx12

120lbx10

90lbx15

*bent over raises*

25lb DB's x12

30lbx12

40lbx10

finished with 9 sets for bi's and 9 for tri's.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work rob,lots of volume there mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

yeh there was quite alot of volume. To be honest though the first two or three sets were just warms up on each exercise. DB press really was only 2/3 sets, it only got taxing about 70lb so it wasnt that much when you think about it


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats not too bad volume wise then mate:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diets been good today, been in uni all day though!!

6.30am- 100g oats, 2 eggs 4 whites, 50g whey

9.30am- 90g pasta, 200g chicken, tbspn udo's

12.00pm- as above

2.30pm- 200g turkey, 200g veg, 8 oat cakes

5.00pm- 200g steak, 200g veg, tbspn udos

8.00pm- 150g chicken, 2 eggs

10.00pm- 40g shake, 2 tbspn PB


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Some good going with the training and food mate, keep it up


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Some good going with the training and food mate, keep it up


thanks mate, not spoke to you for a bit. Hows everything goiing with training and college?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> thanks mate, not spoke to you for a bit. Hows everything goiing with training and college?


Not bad actually, not doing much low volume now, injured rotator cuff and knee injuries, all martial art related so have to avoid martial arts for now as well if I want to fully recover, college is good, fit in meals, doing the work and balancing training so on track 

The pros of bein injured for me is that I can build mass easier due to less calories being burn now im not doin cardio intensive activity from the martial arts! lol, half term now, much sleep and eating will be done:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Not bad actually, not doing much low volume now, injured rotator cuff and knee injuries, all martial art related so have to avoid martial arts for now as well if I want to fully recover, college is good, fit in meals, doing the work and balancing training so on track
> 
> The pros of bein injured for me is that I can build mass easier due to less calories being burn now im not doin cardio intensive activity from the martial arts! lol, half term now, much sleep and eating will be done:lol:


I'd stay away from that martial arts, i've never fancied getting tw*tted to be honest!!

Good to hear you balancing it all, use the half term for rest and food, thats all i do now, only in uni 6 hours a week!!!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> I'd stay away from that martial arts, i've never fancied getting tw*tted to be honest!!
> 
> Good to hear you balancing it all, use the half term for rest and food, thats all i do now, only in uni 6 hours a week!!!!


lol just 6 hours, haha thats like almost a day for me at college LMAO.

I cant completley stay away from the martial arts, picking PE as an A leval requires me to do a chosen sport, so got to do at least a lil bit of it haha, I regret it now lol:lol:.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> lol just 6 hours, haha thats like almost a day for me at college LMAO.
> 
> I cant completley stay away from the martial arts, picking PE as an A leval requires me to do a chosen sport, so got to do at least a lil bit of it haha, I regret it now lol:lol:.


haha unlucky!!

legs today

*leg extensions*

4platesx15

6platesx12

8platesx12

10platesx10

*Hacks (not including machine)*

40kgx15

60kgx12

70kgx10

80kgx8

100kgx6

*leg press*

145kgx15

195kgx12

245kgx12

295kgx12

345kgx12

*SLDL (DB's)*

65lb DB's x15

80lb x12

90lbx12

100lb x10

*lying leg curls*

3 x 10

*calves*

5 sets seated

5 sets standing

Diet

1- 100g oats ,2 eggs 4 whites, 50g whey

2- 90g pasta, 200g chicken, tbspn udo's

3- as above

PWO- pro recover

4- 100g oats, 200g steak

5- 50g oats, 200g turkey

6- 40g shake 2 tbspn PB


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great workout and diet as usual rob


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> diets been good today, been in uni all day though!!
> 
> 6.30am- 100g oats, 2 eggs 4 whites, 50g whey
> 
> ...


Is that a lower carb day for you Rob?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

it wasnt particularily lower...i think it still came to about 250g...but in terms of usual diet i suppose it is yes.

How are you anyway? not seen you for ages!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

It looked lower than normal which i thought was unusual given it was in between your workouts and especially before legs,might be worth considering for future wityh regards recouperation 

Im good thanks mate,training full body at the moment,normally mon wed fri,however this is subject to change as it's fookin hard work and an extra days rest is needed,enjoying it though :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> It looked lower than normal which i thought was unusual given it was in between your workouts and especially before legs,might be worth considering for future wityh regards recouperation
> 
> Im good thanks mate,training full body at the moment,normally mon wed fri,however this is subject to change as it's fookin hard work and an extra days rest is needed,enjoying it though :thumbup1:


very true, i never thought much of it to be honest, i'll keep it in mind though, seems logical to me!

How is the full body going? any good? what made you change to that?

This 3 day seems to suit me quite well, im alot more energetic when im in the gym, feel much fresher!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> How is the full body going? any good? what made you change to that?
> 
> This 3 day seems to suit me quite well, im alot more energetic when im in the gym, feel much fresher!


Simply fancied a change,also allows for more calories:thumbup1: as i definitely believe its a more demanding workout.

3 day is definitely the way forward,i think you'll reap the benefits


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

yeh im starting to think it is! I never though it was quite enough but its certainly taxing if you do it properly!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> yeh im starting to think it is! I never though it was quite enough but its certainly taxing if you do it properly!


You've not even started to do it properly yet mate!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hows my favourite little strength demon this morning.

Hope all going well rob mate.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> You've not even started to do it properly yet mate!


i like a challenge :bounce:



d4ead said:


> hows my favourite little strength demon this morning.
> 
> Hope all going well rob mate.


Haha strength demon....i like that....i've been called far worse 

Im good thanks, how are you?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol, sup man, good games yesterday 2 went to ET and one well, should I tell how I trashed you at the expense of benzema's wing play lol

just wondering, is it possible to hook up an all UKM tourney? Like make a draw and everything


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> lol, sup man, good games yesterday 2 went to ET and one well, should I tell how I trashed you at the expense of benzema's wing play lol
> 
> just wondering, is it possible to hook up an all UKM tourney? Like make a draw and everything


Its good you've beat Rob i cant seem to beat him lol. 2-0 lead at half time and hes hull and he still seems to beat me. :confused1: Be good to have a UKM tourney i could be there just to make the numbers up. :thumb:

Played a bloke last night who was ranked 24th and lost 9-0 in a 6 minute game.:laugh:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Rosedale6 said:


> Its good you've beat Rob i cant seem to beat him lol. 2-0 lead at half time and hes hull and he still seems to beat me. :confused1: Be good to have a UKM tourney i could be there just to make the numbers up. :thumb:
> 
> Played a bloke last night who was ranked 24th and lost 9-0 in a 6 minute game.:laugh:


haha oh dear 9-0! rob beat me twice tho! The guy knows how to come back from behind unfortunatley, 1st game he won on penalty shoot out, second I won 5-2, third he won 2-1 at extra time lol.

ranked 24:confused1: woooah.....like in the world? man I wouldnt have the time to even get to rank 95500 lol


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> lol, sup man, good games yesterday 2 went to ET and one well, should I tell how I trashed you at the expense of benzema's wing play lol
> 
> just wondering, is it possible to hook up an all UKM tourney? Like make a draw and everything


man, you totally smashed me in that second game! 5-2!! I had no answer lol I'd be uo for a tournament, its just whether theres enough people who play, i think theres only about 5 or 6 on here.



Rosedale6 said:


> Its good you've beat Rob i cant seem to beat him lol. 2-0 lead at half time and hes hull and he still seems to beat me. :confused1: Be good to have a UKM tourney i could be there just to make the numbers up. :thumb:
> 
> Played a bloke last night who was ranked 24th and lost 9-0 in a 6 minute game.:laugh:


I've just got some hold over you lol the amount of games where you've battered me and i've scraped a win lol


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> haha oh dear 9-0! rob beat me twice tho! The guy knows how to come back from behind unfortunatley, 1st game he won on penalty shoot out, second I won 5-2, third he won 2-1 at extra time lol.
> 
> ranked 24:confused1: woooah.....like in the world? man I wouldnt have the time to even get to rank 95500 lol


Not sure how the ranking system works on fifa. Robs taking us down like flys. 



robisco11 said:


> man, you totally smashed me in that second game! 5-2!! I had no answer lol I'd be uo for a tournament, its just whether theres enough people who play, i think theres only about 5 or 6 on here.
> 
> I've just got some hold over you lol the amount of games where you've battered me and i've scraped a win lol


My time will come Rob. :rockon:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

today i've found it difficult to eat...this has been the diet'

1- 100g oats, 2 eggs 4 whites, 50g whey

2- 200g chicken, 8 oat cakes

3- 100g oats, 50g whey

4- 200g turkey, 8 oat cakes

5- 200g turkey, 2 tbspns PB

6- 40g shake, 2 tbspns PB

I had the oatckaes cos' a pack of them is easy to get down, meals 1 and 3 were shakes as i couldnt stomach eating.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hey rob mate im good haks is working on my diet for me, im pretty happy with my routine now, think ive finally ironed out all my balls ups. Looking forward to some good progress


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> hey rob mate im good haks is working on my diet for me, im pretty happy with my routine now, think ive finally ironed out all my balls ups. Looking forward to some good progress


good stuff i'll start posting in your journal again, i've been quiet, i need to cause some trouble


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back and chest today

*BB rows*

60kgx15

80kgx12

100kgx10

110kgx6

*single arm machine rows (weight is each side)*

50kgx12

75kgx10

100kgx8

105kgx6x2

*DB rows*

90lb'ers x12

100lbx10

120lbx6x2

*lat pulldown*

4x10

*decline bench*

50kgx15

70kgx10

90kgx8

100kgx5

*Flat machine press (weight each side)*

20kgx10

35kgx10

45kgx8

*Incline DB flys*

15kgx12

20kgx10

25kgx8x2

Relatively happy today overall, I was a bit dissapointed with the decline, i'll make sure im on it next week!!!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> back and chest today
> 
> *BB rows*
> 
> ...


Damn good work you put in there mate! 100kg for 5 on the decline is good, I dont think I could even unrack 100kg in decline bench or any type of bench :lol: Good workout :thumbup1: How you liking pairing back and chest?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Damn good work you put in there mate! 100kg for 5 on the decline is good, I dont think I could even unrack 100kg in decline bench or any type of bench :lol: Good workout :thumbup1: How you liking pairing back and chest?


haha i cant urack it myself, too awkward an angle!!

Im enjoying it, it was only the second time i've done it, but yeh its good. Next week i'll switch the order around, i was flagging by the time i came to chest!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

your gonna be a monster rob mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

your pressing is very good mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks guys!!

shoulders today

*smith machine press(not including sledge)*

20kgx15

40kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx8 drop 40kgx10

*side lat raises*

10kgx12

12.5kgx10

15kgx8 drop 10kg x10

*seated DB front raises*

10kgx15 (each arm)

15kgx10

20kgx8

*bent over lat raises*

15kgx10

20kgx8x2

*arms*

*CGBP*

40kgx12

60kgx12

80kgx10

90kgx6 drop 60kgx8

*dip machine*

full stackx10x3

*BB curls*

4 x10

*seated DB curls*

4x10


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice workout rob! some good close grip pressin man!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Nice workout rob! some good close grip pressin man!


cheers pal, only the second time i've ever done it!! I usually do dips, but i always lean forward, i cant keep upright enough to hit my tri's lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> cheers pal, only the second time i've ever done it!! I usually do dips, but i always lean forward, i cant keep upright enough to hit my tri's lol


ha yeh I get that problem with dips sometimes as well! I always do Close grip benching, love them, prefere em over skull crushers for tri's


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> ha yeh I get that problem with dips sometimes as well! I always do Close grip benching, love them, prefere em over skull crushers for tri's


I'll certainly be sticking with them from now on :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

no training today, my shoulders are a little sore from yesterday, shouldnt be a problem though as it's legs tomorrow. Todays eating has been/will be;

meal1- 100g oats, 2whole eggs/4 whites, 50g whey

meal2- 90g pasta, 200g chicken, tbspn udo's

meal3- 100g oats, 50g whey

meal4- 90g pasta, 200g turkey,tbspn udo's

meal5- 200g steak, 8 oat cakes

meal6- 40g shake, 2 tbspns PB


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

all impressive stuff rob mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks d4ead mate 

legs today

squats

60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx10

120kgx6

140kgx1 (failed on first attempt, i find 3 plates intimidatig

100kgx20 (partials)

leg press

195kgx12

245kgx10

295kgx10

345kgx10

365kgx8

leg ext.

4plates x10

6platesx10

8platesx10x2

4platesx10 (pause at the top+hold)

SLDL (DB's)

30kg(DB's)x12

40kgx10

45kgx10x2

calves

2 drop sets- full stack, three quarter stack, half stack etcx 10 reps each set

done and dusted!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

1st attempt at the squat that failed was in your head. The 2nd one fllew up. I think once you failed at the bottom of the 1st and realised we'd get you back up you were fine. It's that fear of failure that is the killer. I used to sht myself and the bottle went before the ability to squat the weight....so Mr G made me do a set to failure.....he made me fail so I could realise that the world doesn't come crashing down but your spotters do their job and get you up....big trust factor I know but we have some good spotters at our place....obviously Dennis isn't one of them hahahaha!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

robisco11 said:


> thanks d4ead mate
> 
> legs today
> 
> ...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Rob, don't look at the plates. Look up and ignore what you see, concentrate on how it feels.

You easily have the 140 in you.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> 1st attempt at the squat that failed was in your head. The 2nd one fllew up. I think once you failed at the bottom of the 1st and realised we'd get you back up you were fine. It's that fear of failure that is the killer. I used to sht myself and the bottle went before the ability to squat the weight....so Mr G made me do a set to failure.....he made me fail so I could realise that the world doesn't come crashing down but your spotters do their job and get you up....big trust factor I know but we have some good spotters at our place....obviously Dennis isn't one of them hahahaha!


I know its true, believe it or not i've actualy squatted 150 for 3 reps before! Sometimes im too mellow and laid back, which is generally the way I am everyday, its not te biggest of helps though especially when squatting 



Galtonator said:


> :cool2:
> 
> :rockon:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work on your 140 robwho gives a shìt that you failed first try,whats important is you did it:thumb:

Great advice by tan too!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I have to say you do lack a bit of RARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! And sometimes it's the RARRRRRRRRRRR! that gets you up!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Great work on your 140 robwho gives a shìt that you failed first try,whats important is you did it:thumb:
> 
> Great advice by tan too!


thanks mate!



ElfinTan said:


> I have to say you do lack a bit of RARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! And sometimes it's the RARRRRRRRRRRR! that gets you up!!!!!


so true!! My RARRRRRR is something I need to work on :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Back n chest tomorrow?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> so true!! My RARRRRRR is something I need to work on :cool2:


You need more Rs. I have a great Rs But not a great RARRRRRRRRR :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Back n chest tomorrow?


sure is!! absolutely takes it out of me....in a 'good feelin' kinda way...if thats possible


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Yo!! some good squatting man, 140 WILL come! anywho I should be doing some work! lil annoyed coudlnt train today, woke up late (to go to gym before college etc) then one of my classes was move at the evening for some dumb ass reason so couldnt even hit the gym in the evening! ah well tomorow is another day!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> You need more Rs. I have a great Rs But not a great RARRRRRRRRR :lol:


 :tongue:



Seyyed said:


> Yo!! some good squatting man, 140 WILL come! anywho I should be doing some work! lil annoyed coudlnt train today, woke up late (to go to gym before college etc) then one of my classes was move at the evening for some dumb ass reason so couldnt even hit the gym in the evening! ah well tomorow is another day!


tell me about it!! The amount of time i got messed about at college!!

nevermind ..... just make sure your up early tomorrow


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

decline BB press

60kgx12

80kgx10

100kgx6x2

80kgx8

incline DB press

30kgx12

35kgx10

38.5kgx8

40kgx6

incline DB flys

20kgx12

25kgx8x2

Lat pulldown

10platesx12

12platesx12

14platesx10

16platesx6

seated single arm row(each arm)

40kgx12

60kgx12

80kgx10

100kgx6

low cable row

10platesx12

12platesx10

14platesx8

BB rows

60kgx12

80kgx10x2


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work rob mate!!

Did everything go according plan?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good work rob mate!!
> 
> Did everything go according plan?


yeh thanks everything felt pretty good


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Today i feel fine, no aching at all from yesterdays workout which is strange, not complaining though!

Food today has been/will be the same as yesterday, minus PWO shake. I'm going to be training shoulders/arms tomorrow instead of sunday as im away and i also cant train monday, and i dont fancy having friday/satursday/sunday/monday off, so next week will be ....saturday/tuesday/thursday.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulers/arms

*Seated DB press *

15kgx12

25kgx10

30kgx8

32.5kgx6x2

*Side lateral raises *

10kg DB'sx15

15kgx8x2

*seated DB front raises *

15kgx10

20kgx8x2

*reverse pec deck *

4setsx8-12

*BB shrugs *

60kgx20

100kgx15

140kgx10

180kgx8

ARMS

*CGBP *

60kgx12

80kgx8

100kgx6 drop 80kgx5 drop 60kgx5

*Dip machine *

full stackx10x2

*EZ bar curls *

bar+20kgx12

bar+30kgx8x2

*Alternate DB curls*

20kgx8x3

I took a serving of presurge again and intrabolic during my workout. Again energy levels were high throughtout ad remain constant, i didnt get the crash i usually get with pre workout supps. The energy was 'nice' as well, in that i didnt feel 'stim'd' up, but had plenty to get through my workout!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> shoulers/arms
> 
> *Seated DB press *
> 
> ...


Nice work mate! Some good weight being thrown around there, seems the supps have been helping with the ye old recovary then? Got legs today but decided to do them in the afternoon, feel a lil wrecked from yesterday:laugh: oh yes, thursdays defeats in fifa still hurt bad:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Nice work mate! Some good weight being thrown around there, seems the supps have been helping with the ye old recovary then? Got legs today but decided to do them in the afternoon, feel a lil wrecked from yesterday:laugh: oh yes, thursdays defeats in fifa still hurt bad:lol:


thanks!

dont blame you doing them this afternoon, theres no way i could do legs early in the day!!

The supps seem good so far, hopefully the full effects will kick in with time! You need to learn though....your no match for me on fifa


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> thanks!
> 
> dont blame you doing them this afternoon, theres no way i could do legs early in the day!!
> 
> The supps seem good so far, hopefully the full effects will kick in with time! *You need to learn though....your no match for me on fifa*


oh reaally?? wanna quick game now?:laugh: give me a chance to redeem ma self haha


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> oh reaally?? wanna quick game now?:laugh: give me a chance to redeem ma self haha


haha i cant right now i eating, i might be on in about an hour though....if you really want destroying


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> haha i cant right now i eating, i might be on in about an hour though....if you really want destroying


lol! well ill be off to the gym then, when I come back, if ur still on ukm or online the ps3, be prepared for a tough comeback match:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

legs today!

*squats*

60kgx12

80kgx12

100kgx10

110kgx8

120kgx6

130kgx4

*leg press*- 195kgx12...245kgx10...295kgx8...345kgx8

superset

*leg ext.- * 4x10

*lunges(walking)*- 2 lengths

*SLDL*

60kgx12

80kgx12

100kgx10

110kgx10

*calves*

10 sets (standing and seated)


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Nice work mate


thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest and back yesterday. I was in uni so ended up training a little bit later so jumped in with Tan and Dan..

*back*

*close grip chins*

10,8,8

*lat pulldowns*

8platesx12

10platesx10

12platesx10

14platesx8

*BB rows*

60kgx12

100kgx10

120kgx8

120kgx6 drop 100kgx6 drop 60kgx6

*DB rows*

90lbx10

100lbx10

120lbx8x2

*chest*

*incline machine*

6platesx10

8platesx10

10platesx8

12platesx6

*flat machine press*

30kg (each side) x12

40kgx10

50kgx6

55kgx6

*incline DB flys*

40lbx12

50lbx10

55lbx10

60lbx8


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Still reading mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> Still reading mate


cheers pal!!

shoulders/arms today

*behind neck BB press*

40kgx12

50kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx6

*DB front raises (seated)*

12.5kgx10 (each arm)

17.5kgx8

22.5kgx8

*lat raises*

10kgx10

12.5kgx10

15kgx10

*reverse pec dec*

4x10

*BB shrugs*

100kgx12

140kgx10

180kgx6 drop 140kgx6 drop 100kgx6 drop 60kgx6

*arms*

CGBP- 4 sets

Dips- 2 sets

pushdowns- 2 sets

BB curls- 4 sets

DB curls- 3 sets

preachers- 2 sets


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

alright mate, still puttin in the work I see:thumb: So you arnt just playin FIFA 24/7 then:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> alright mate, still puttin in the work I see:thumb: So you arnt just playin FIFA 24/7 then:lol:


haha almot 24/7 man, im hooked!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> haha almot 24/7 man, im hooked!!


Fancy a game then, Im a glutton for punishment I suppose:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

gimme 5 mins and i'll happily destroy you...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

legs today

*squats*

60kgx15

80kgx15

100kgx10

120kgx8

130kgx6

*leg press*

195kgx15

295kgx12

295kgx10 drop 245kgx10 drop 195kgx10 drop 145kgx8

*lunges(walking)*

2 lengths

*SLDL*

65lb DB's x12

85lbx12

100lbx10

120lbx10

*leg curls*

12platesx10 *drop *10platesx10 *drop *8platesx10

*calves*

12 sets of standing and seated.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet

1- 100g oats, 2 eggs, 50g whey

2- 90g pasta, 200g chicken, tbspn udo's

3- as above

PWO- 40g whey, banana

4- 100g oats, 200g turkey

5- 90g pasta, 200g steak, tbson udo's

6- 50g shake, 2 tbspns PB

Carbs upped again slightly, about 350-360g now, I seem to be getting on fine with it. Not sure of my weight at the minute, plan some pictures in a few weeks though, 2.5 months on from my last ones. Probably looking fatter, smoother, hairier and alot more white....but nevermind eh


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Still hitting it hard i see,good stuff mate

Look forward to the pics but you cant be any hairier than the last lot rob,surely:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Still hitting it hard i see,good stuff mate
> 
> Look forward to the pics but you cant be any hairier than the last lot rob,surely:lol:


haha trust me, i can, looking a bit like an ape at the minute, obviously smaller though......just..


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back/chest

*close grip chins*

3x8

*BB rows*

60kgx12, 100kgx10, 120kgx8, 140kgx6

*DB rows*

85lbx12, 100lbx10, 120lbx8, 140lbx6

*Cable row*

150lbx10, 180lbx8, 210lbx8, 150lbx8

*Decline BB bench*

60kgx10, 80kgx8, 90kgx8, 100kgx6, 110kgx4

*Incline DB press*

20kgx12, 30kgx10, 40kgx6, 35kgx6

*Incline fly's*

15kgx12, 20kgx10, 25kgx10

I was knackered by the time chest came. I'm going to have a little change, athough still training mon,wed,fri., something like;

mon- quads, calves

wed- shoulders, tri's

frid- back, hams

mon- chest, bi's

wed- quads,calves

fri- shoulders, tris

This way I wont be training two large bodyparts in one workout, yet still only training 3 times, meaning everything gets trained once every 9 days.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats a better setup imo rob,im not surprised you were tired after 140k bb rows:thumb:good workout though,i do each bodypart every 9-10 days too


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Thats a better setup imo rob,im not surprised you were tired after 140k bb rows:thumb:good workout though,i do each bodypart every 9-10 days too


cheers! Yeh i think that might suit me more. I love training 3 days now though, i really look forward to training rather than just go through the motions :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> back/chest
> 
> *close grip chins*
> 
> ...


Change -

Back n Arms

Legs

Chest and shoulders!

No-one asked you to think! :cool2:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Change -
> 
> Back n Arms
> 
> ...


I was thinking of that...but im not sure how i'd go on with doing pushing for chest and shoulders in one session?

I was talking to Gav...he asked if i anted to train with him, only he trains one bodypart per day now...and i actually mean ONE bodypart..on monday, he had a whole session devoted to triceps :thumb: somethings not quite right with him..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dats wot i do dough mate,dus du job


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I was thinking of that...but im not sure how i'd go on with doing pushing for chest and shoulders in one session?
> 
> I was talking to Gav...he asked if i anted to train with him, only he trains one bodypart per day now...and i actually mean ONE bodypart..on monday, he had a whole session devoted to triceps :thumb: somethings not quite right with him..


And Gav has a body to die for? :whistling:

So if you could pick a physique you'd go for Gav's over Dans?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Dats wot i do dough mate,dus du job


 :whistling:



ElfinTan said:


> And Gav has a body to die for? :whistling:
> 
> So if you could pick a physique you'd go for Gav's over Dans?


not a chance!!

Taken some pictures today.....not best pleased! I do look slightly bigger, but also considerably fatter. A real kick in the teeth, but we must go on...i'll post them soon once they're on the comp.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We need to have a look at you...not photos. Will sort it next time you're in! I know it's frustrating but progress will be slow....but progress you will but not if you over train and don't give yourself time to rest. You're problem is overeagerness and it will be your downfall. Stick to the master plan....time dear Grasshopper....time! It's a shame you can't train the same times as us.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> We need to have a look at you...not photos. Will sort it next time you're in! I know it's frustrating but progress will be slow....but progress you will but not if you over train and don't give yourself time to rest. You're problem is overeagerness and it will be your downfall. Stick to the master plan....time dear Grasshopper....time! It's a shame you can't train the same times as us.


Yeh...i've become used to not training so often now, I'm enjoying the actual training more now, even though im doing less. As for the progress being slow....got that right!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yup!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

here they are; (click to enlarge if you so desire  )


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Shoulders and chest seem abit bigger rob,could do with a pic of your back and legs though mate

Have a serious think about training with this gav too rob,i couldnt reccommend 1 bodypart per day enough!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

yeh i keep meaning to do them and everytime i forget!

Im not too keen on training that many days tbh though Dan, 3 days suits me great!

I hate taking pictures though, im never ever happy or even satisfied. Im always in two minds as to what to do....im so small...yet fat as well!!.....think i might just take up chess  lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

FÙCK OFF!!! :cursing:

Ive seen the pic you put up when you werent training and you are much bigger and stronger now mate!!!

I would honestly grab you and give you a shake for saying your small and fat,thats total bøllocks and you know it!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> FÙCK OFF!!! :cursing:
> 
> Ive seen the pic you put up when you werent training and you are much bigger and stronger now mate!!!
> 
> I would honestly grab you and give you a shake for saying your small and fat,thats total bøllocks and you know it!!


honestly, im not just saying it, thats genuinely how i feel/view myself. My perception of myself is extremely bad. I think you need to give me a shake...and a good kiking!!!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

I would just like to grab yours and shake it rob :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

on a serious note you have made decent imrovements all the way through mate, and i cant see any fat mate,

everyone is there own biggest critique though mate so i know where your coming from as i also give myself a real hard time on things although im trying not too at the mo!

i think you doing great in terms of gains,strength and overall progress though:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

So do i rob,there is no fat on you at all mate,trust me you are doing great

Tan will slap you for this:lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ryoken said:


> I would just like to grab yours and shake it rob :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> on a serious note you have made decent imrovements all the way through mate, and i cant see any fat mate,
> 
> ...


I knew you'd say something filthy :tongue:

haha....but thanks mate. Its so difficult being s criical, i suppose in one way its good as you never become complacent, but also slightly disheartening at the same time.



Dsahna said:


> So do i rob,there is no fat on you at all mate,trust me you are doing great
> 
> Tan will slap you for this:lol: :lol:


lmao...you may be right Dan!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> im so small...yet fat as well!!.....think i might just take up chess  lol


YOU ARE NOT FAT!

OH my lord you people keep making me use the angry font.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> YOU ARE NOT FAT!
> 
> OH my lord you people keep making me use the angry font.


lmao


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

M_at said:


> YOU ARE NOT FAT!
> 
> OH my lord you people keep making me use the angry font.


LOL!! i second that mate:bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

More fat on a slice of bacon FFS!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sim6 said:


> LOL!! i second that mate:bounce:


thanks mate



ElfinTan said:


> More fat on a slice of bacon FFS!


I just dont see it, my eyes must be so distorted!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Another day comes and im cracking on. Im feeling in a different frame of mind today. I'm going to continue eating well and training as i am and let things come. I know for a fact that i worry and fret far too much about staying lean and its seriously holding me back, no doubt those feelings will resurface again, im just going to try my best to crack on.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> Another day comes and im cracking on. Im feeling in a different frame of mind today. I'm going to continue eating well and training as i am and let things come. I know for a fact that i worry and fret far too much about staying lean and its seriously holding me back, no doubt those feelings will resurface again, im just going to try my best to crack on.


Rob I've only just got my head around getting bigger mate. FFS if you would have told me 12 months ago that i would be weighing 12stone and feeling ok about it I would have said nofckingwaynevernononono!!!! But if you don't have enough bricks you can't build the house!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

rob you looking good mate, not of this small and fat [email protected]


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Trained shoulders today with Paul which was good as i did something totally new to me

*set1*

rear pec deck...6platesx10

*set2*

rear pec deck...7platesx10

superset

smith machine press (not including bar)..30kgx10

*set3*

rear pec deck...8platesx10

*superset*

smith machine press..40kgx10

superset

side laterals...8kgx15

*set4*

rear pec deck..8platesx10

smith machine press...50kgx10

side laterals..9kgx12

shrugs...90lb DB's x12

*set5*x2

rear pec deck...8platesx10

smith machine...60kgx10

side laterals...10kgx12

shrugs...110lbx12

front raises..25lbx10 (each arm)

After the second 'set 5' we went back down the exercises eliminating on each time until the final set consisted of oly front raises. There was hardly any rest time and by the time you were doing 5 execises one after another it became tough, almost a cardio workout as well!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've also been advised to not get so caught up with trying to get lean, as thats going to be alot easier when the time comes than adding size is. I'm under no illusions as to where im at now and i know if i ever want to achieve anything i've got a long long road ahead, but im willing to give it a shot...plenty of food, plenty of rest and consistant training. Hopefully all my negativity will calm down, as i know it wont go completely, but im going to try my very very best.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I've also been advised to not get so caught up with trying to get lean, as thats going to be alot easier when the time comes than adding size is. I'm under no illusions as to where im at now and i know if i ever want to achieve anything i've got a long long road ahead, but im willing to give it a shot...plenty of food, plenty of rest and consistant training. Hopefully all my negativity will calm down, as i know it wont go completely, but im going to try my very very best.


It's a tough road but you really couldn't be in better company! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> It's a tough road but you really couldn't be in better company! :thumb:


I know I appreciate the fact i have people who know thier stuff helping me along. Im just going to concentrate on the basics, and try and add size the best i can, getting lean can wait :cool2:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Rob listen to Tan she knows her stuff


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Rob listen to Tan she knows her stuff


Nah...she just blags it well:whistling:

I'll not blow smoke up ya ass Rob - you have ALOT of work to do so no slacking off. You have to decide how much you want it...then apply yourself accordlingly.

What was it like training with an IFBB pro lol?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Nah...she just blags it well:whistling:
> 
> I'll not blow smoke up ya ass Rob - you have ALOT of work to do so no slacking off. You have to decide how much you want it...then apply yourself accordlingly.
> 
> What was it like training with an IFBB pro lol?


I know how much work its going to take, im just in two minds like i said, gain the size now...or lose the fat now and them work at it hard.

As for the training, it was great, so different to what im used to, think i might nick some more ideas of paul!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You aint in 2 minds cos your going to add size rob:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thats the one Dan...  ....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats the spirit rob


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

reluctantly Dan, very reluctantly lol


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> reluctantly Dan, very reluctantly lol












:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet today

1. 100g oats, 2 whole eggs, 50g whey

2. 90g pasta, 200g chicken, tbspn udo's

3. 100g oats, 50g whey

4. 90g psta, 200g turkey, tbspn udo's

not sure what 5+6 will be yet...  ....felt slightly better today, a good day of eating as well so far.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you already look lean enough mate, add the size for sure.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

keep on adding muscle mate.Your doing weel so keep going. As for training with Paul thats something not a lot of people get to do train with a pro


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> you already look lean enough mate, add the size for sure.


 :thumbup1:



Galtonator said:


> keep on adding muscle mate.Your doing weel so keep going. As for training with Paul thats something not a lot of people get to do train with a pro


thanks Scott, training with Pau ws top..really enjoyed it. It is great to be around a pro as you say, really lucky, you dont seem to remember how lucky really being around that atmosphere all the time/.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

legs with Tan and Dan yesterday!

*seated calves*

8platesx15

10platesx12

12platesx12

14platesx10

16platesx8

*calf raises (hack slide)*

machinex50

*seated leg curls*

6plates20

*squats*

60kgx12

100kgx8

120kgx6

130kgx4x2

*hack squats*

machine+40kgx10

machine+80kgx8

machine+120kgx4(wit help!)

*leg press*

195kgx12

245kgx10

295kgx10x2

*hypers*

BWx12

+10kgx8x2

*lying leg curls*

triple drop set x failure


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

THAT looks like a painful one Rob


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

it was very tough Scott!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> it was very tough Scott!!


P*ssy!!!!!

my quads are sore though!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

mine have just started THIS minute, i've been sat still for ages, now im in agony!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

keep moving mate lol


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest/shoulders

*decline BB bench*

barx50

60kgx20

80kgx15

100kgx10

110kgx8

*inclineDB press*

20kgx12

25kgx10

30kgx8

35kgx8

*dips*

bwx12

bw+20kgx10x2

*reverse pec dec*

5platesx10

7platesx10

9platesx8 drop 7platesx6 drop 5platesx6

*seated machine press*

10platesx20

12platesx15

14platesx10

16platesx8 drop 10 platesx8

*side laterals*

10kgx10

12.5kgx10

15kgx10

*front raises*

10kgx12 (each arm)

15kgx10

20kgx8


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

also did some squatting today with 'fat'pete, which was enjoyable....I, apparently, wrap my knees like a fat womans clit


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

how wonderful is that terminology


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

beautiful isnt it!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

When you say plate how much is one plate?

Great lifts by the way


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

on the seated press...the first 10 plates are 12lbs each..and plate number 11 onwards are 15lbs...so my final set on 16 was..ermmmm....210lbs..if my maths is right!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

massively basic workout tonight.

*squats*

60kgx10

100kgx6

120kgx5

130kgx4

135kgx3

140kgx1

*SLDL*

60kgx10

100kgx8

140kgx6

100kgx8

*weighted hypers*

BW+10kgx12

BW+15kgx10

BW+20kgx8

*calves*

10 sets- standing

Nice steady session, the squats weren't massively hard on the whole, Im very comfortable going down controlled and very comfortable getting back 'out of the hole'...its just around half way up, i seem to have a stickin point, not sure why, something that needs working on though, its not just on heavy sets, its on any set, strange.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

IF you can I'd video your squat. I learnt a hell of a lot from having my form videoed.

You may notice something you can tweak or fix.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

yeh thats an idea Matt, thanks, i'll see if i can get a video next time! :


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good session rob,look forward to the vid


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We'll video them next time. Your control on the way down is excellent, you go low and getting out of the hole is powerful and punchy....it's when you get just past parrallel that you get to your sticking point. It's where I slow down too and we both have bambi legs so that could be a factor!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> We'll video them next time. Your control on the way down is excellent, you go low and getting out of the hole is powerful and punchy....it's when you get just past parrallel that you get to your sticking point. It's where I slow down too and we both have bambi legs so that could be a factor!


yeh, it could be the long legs! Other than that im stumped, the whole movement feels comfortable apart from that tiny bit!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

nice session again today

*flat bench*

60kgx10

80kgx6

90kgx8

100kgx6

110kgx5

115kgx3

120kgx1

*Incline DB press*

20kgx10

25kgx8

30kgx8

*seated DB press*

20kgx10

25kgx10

30kgx8

*Dips*

BW+20kgx10x3

Felt good today, the bench was pretty comfortable, getting used to it more than anything as i dont generally do it. By the time i came to the seated press my shoulders were fatigued, hence no spectacular weight


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone:thumb:

Solid pressing mate,powerlifting style:wink:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone:thumb:
> 
> Solid pressing mate,powerlifting style:wink:


haha cheers , it was a decent workout, surprisd really, seeing as i've had a ****e few days!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Rob you've got some pretty serious strength given your bodyweight - whats it at these days?

Personally i wouldn't dick about with so many reps at lighter weights if numbers are what you're after, but obviously you're in good hands with Tan and co if they're setting you out this way :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

X2

If its power that you want,definitely ease up on the reps rob!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Rob you've got some pretty serious strength given your bodyweight - whats it at these days?
> 
> Personally i wouldn't dick about with so many reps at lighter weights if numbers are what you're after, but obviously you're in good hands with Tan and co if they're setting you out this way :thumbup1:


thanks, bodyweight is somewhere between 80-82kg, i think, its no more than 82 right now, i do know that.

No-one set me out this way particularily, i have just always done aot of warm up sets, it is something i probably should stop doing, as you pointed out, its probably doing nothing more than taking away from my heavier sets.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

how would you suggest the sets and reps go then, typically for bench say?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ak's may differ but heres what i do!

BENCH PRESS

Warmups

Bar x10

50x5

90x2

130x1

160x1

*WORKSETS 185K*rep wt pb

1, 3 (got a vid)

2, 2

3, 1

4, 1

5, 1

Notice the 130 and 160 only get 1 rep to prepare the joints and cns,anymore reps in these sets would most likely have a negative effect on my worksets!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You're pressing 35kg more than me but the idea should still stand.

Do 3 sets to get close then triples after.

So 12, 8, 6, then triples of your wekjng weights wether you go

up a few kg during the triples or not.

Thats what I'd do right now.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Personally the way i work for bench is;

Dynamic shoulder mobility warm up, v.light RC work to get the blood around my upper back.

Bar x20

60x5

80x3

Bit more shoulder work between warm up sets, then into working sets;

107.5kgx max

Then drop anywhere between 2.5 and 10kg per set after that.

I much prefer working downwards than upwards. The heaviest set is always going to be the hardest, so may as well have as much in the tank for it as possible!

I use pretty similar prinicples for each big exercise i start with - warmup the shoulders for upper body sessions or lower back and get the glutes firing for lower body stuff with dynamic mobility work and keep the warm up weights at or below 5 reps unless i'm going in with an empty bar where i'll do 15-20.

That way i'm sufficiently warm and prepared for the hardest set!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Ak's may differ but heres what i do!
> 
> BENCH PRESS
> 
> ...





M_at said:


> You're pressing 35kg more than me but the idea should still stand.
> 
> Do 3 sets to get close then triples after.
> 
> ...


cheers guys, i'll take the advice on board, ready for next week. In terms of the sets and reps, would you also work off the same type of framework for squats and deadlifts as well?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Personally the way i work for bench is;
> 
> Dynamic shoulder mobility warm up, v.light RC work to get the blood around my upper back.
> 
> ...


thanks exactly what i was looking for, answers my latest question as wll :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yes, I used basically the same for deadlifts and squats.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Same for everything rob except chins


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

sorted! thanks for the help, i'll play around with it next workout. I've got deads but tbh, i've not done them for 2 months or more due to my back, its ok now though, and i did 140kg SL the other day, so fingers crossed it'll hold out!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Deads for me toogood luck!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

yo hows things been mate? been a while since I dropped by your training log, still hittin the iron hard eh


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Deads for me toogood luck!


 somehow....i think i'll need it!!!



Seyyed said:


> yo hows things been mate? been a while since I dropped by your training log, still hittin the iron hard eh


Hey things are good thanks, been abit swamped with uni work, but im coping....just!! How about you? things good?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> Hey things are good thanks, been abit swamped with uni work, but im coping....just!! How about you? things good?


Good, coping with work etc, but have kind of gone back to Martial arts (the dark side haha) and also been asked to do some sevens rugby after the new yr when the season starts:laugh: So has thrown a wrench in the mass gaining side of things as now its performance over mass...but thinking of going into powerlifting as it will help rather than hinder my performance...plus I can continue with strength gains.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

right, no training for 3 days now. My week has been ****e, broke up with myGF, had loads of work, and iv had some sort of bug and havent been able to eat at all! Feeling alot better today though so back at it tomorrow, i'll be training 3 days, based arund the 3 major lifts, although it isnt going to be complete powerlifting per se.

days will be

wednesday- deads

fridays- bench

sunday- squat

Cardi will be 20 mins intervals on non training days 3 times a week...thursday, saturday, monday.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Almost what I do:

Wed: Squat

Fri: Bench

Sun: Dead

 Great minds and fools...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Almost what I do:
> 
> Wed: Squat
> 
> ...


haha great minds indeed, i might actually do squats first in the week as its my weakest lift, not sure yet, ill have a play around. You do any cardio matt?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Car dee oh? :tongue:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hahah nerd


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

mon bench

tue squat

fri deads


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well after a **** week i planned a rapid session tonight, 25 minutes tops. The weeks been bad, im down 6lbs as i havent been eating due to a bug and general crap.

Before tonight i hadnt deadlifted for 10 weeks or so due to my back problem so im happy with what i managed given all factors.

deads

60kgx12

100kgx8

140kgx6

160kgx3

180kgx2

BB rows

60kgx12

100kgx12

120kgx8

DB rows

100lbx8 each armx2

nothing fancy just a quick basic workout.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

When did you sneak out?????????????????????????


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha had to be in a rush, uni, being a student is hard you know!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great spirit rob,very good lifting regardless of your ups and downs matey


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeh very good lifting mate, much better then I managed yesterday.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

* Rob will be back shortly! he has momentarily lost the use of his arms through shoulder fcktness!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha showing us men folk how its done aye:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha showing us men folk how its done aye:thumb:


 :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

right....im back....for good!! In case any of your cnuts were wondering i've had a very eventful two weeks or so, still training though 

todays workout will be up soon  x


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Missed you rob:crying: :crying: :crying:

Ha ha i did notice you werent posting though mate,hope everythings okay


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Missed you rob:crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> Ha ha i did notice you werent posting though mate,hope everythings okay


hey Dan, yeh everythings good thanks, just been really busy with uni deadlines etc so i've not had alot of time to post tbh. Hope all is well.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im okay mate,hows training?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Im okay mate,hows training?


good to hear. Trainings still coming along fine, still sticking to the three days, really used to it and enjoying it now so i'll be sticing with it for some time yet i would think!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumbup1:good stuff rob!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> right....im back....for good!! In case any of your cnuts were wondering i've had a very eventful two weeks or so, still training though
> 
> todays workout will be up soon  x


Whore! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

dont know what your talking about Tan


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> dont know what your talking about Tan


 :cool2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG he told me he had been doing uni work

Bobby ..... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have been


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders

seated machine press (kg each side)

20kgx15

40kgx12

60kgx10

70kgx8

80kgx6

side laterals

10kgx12

12.5x8x2

10kgx12

front raises

10kgx12

12.5kgx10

15kgx10

20kgx8

reverse pec dec

4x10

shrugs (DB)

90lb'ersx15

110lbx12

120lbx10

130lbx8 drop 90lbx12


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone rob,where is the beard:crying:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I had many complaints.....it had to go!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

after thinking about it for too long im going to give 'powerlifting' a go, or at least something similar to powerlifting.....something like this...http://www.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_build_pure_strength.....i'll be training EOD...i think...im looking forwardto it though as its pretty low volume but still looks exciting


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I cant view the link but welldone for taking the plunge mate,i hope you find it as rewarding as i do

Cant wait to see what youll be doing rob!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks Dan, its basically 5/3/1, looks good


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cant beat 5/3/1,my routine is 3/1/3/1 ha ha it wasnt intentional,just the way its ended up

The five rep day will add size,though im still growing off 3 reps,its good lasting muscle that you will gain mate!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i cant get the link either.

either way your a crazy strong guy for your size i think its will really suite you.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks guys...heres a brief breakdown of the program...

Wave 1. Warmup, 75% x 5, 80% x 5, 85% x 5

Wave 2. Warmup, 80% x 3, 85% x 3, 90% x 3

Wave 3. Warmup, 75% x 5, 85% x 3, 95% x 1

Wave 4. (deload) - 60% x 5, 65% x 5, 70% x 5

for four exercises...deadlifts, bench, squats and overhead press..with 2 assistance exercises. Bench day for example may be...bench (wave 1 in week 1), incline DB press and weighted dips....each fo 4/5 sets.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Based on your current 1RM or the next step up that you want to hit?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Based on your current 1RM or the next step up that you want to hit?


well the idea behind the program says base your lifts off 90% of your current 1rm...so i thought i'd just be best going with that?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Not competing now then? :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Not competing now then? :whistling:


well i haven't ruled that out, im just going to incorporate some of his and see how i get on..diet and cardio etc will all be remaing exactly the same.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Er?

What's your current diet and cardio meant to do for you?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

fcuk knows....i just pretend i know what im on about....but basically...i dont see why i cant add size whilst following something more powerliftig orientated....i mean, i personally have never seen someone deadlift 250kg and be small


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well said rob..


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> fcuk knows....i just pretend i know what im on about....but basically...i dont see why i cant add size whilst following something more powerliftig orientated....i mean, i personally have never seen someone deadlift 250kg and be small


Depends on the diet and cardio 

You'll grow - probably not quite as quickly as if you were following a tailored BB routine but you will grow - I know I have.

And I hope to have a 250kg deadlift soon :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Depends on the diet and cardio
> 
> You'll grow - probably not quite as quickly as if you were following a tailored BB routine but you will grow - I know I have.
> 
> And I hope to have a 250kg deadlift soon :thumb:


yeh maybe the growth wont be as fast, but i plan on making every workout count and so i can see the numbers flying up!

todays workout

deadlifts

*warm up*

60kgx10

100kgx8

130kgx5

150kgx5

170kgx3

170kgx3

*DB rows*

30kgx12

35kgx12

40kgx12

*hypers*

bwx12

bw+15kgx10x2

*Underhand pullups*

bwx8x2

Today I worked the deadlift at 65%, 75% and 85% of a 1rp of 200kg. To be honest they all felt comfortable, the only reason i did 2 sets at 170kg was because my grip went on my fourth rep of the first set and my cute little girly hands were cut by the brutal texas power bar, othwerwise i would have made the 5 reps first time. The backs held out (fingers crossed) very well and considering this is only my second time deadlifting in over 2 months im very optimisitic that i will be pulling comfortably over 200kg on a regular basis soon.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD!

Your alot better at deads than me rob


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> LOOKING GOOD!
> 
> Your alot better at deads than me rob


thanks Dan...deadlifts have always been my favourite exercise, i wish i could get everything else up there lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Now that you are looking for power,the numbers will rise all the time,never ever be satisfied with what you lift,make putting more on the bar your main aim but keep good form,even if its for a single rep mate!

Good luck


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All the best rob,have a great xmas and new year:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

happy xmas rob mate, have a pear bulmers on me.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> happy xmas rob mate, have a pear bulmers on me.


same to you buddy....cant beat these bulmers... :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well im partial to magners as well


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> well im partial to magners as well


same here, went out last week, and the place didnt do any bulmers....it was magners all night


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

can you tell a difference??


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> can you tell a difference??


not really, ciders cider


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

for those wondering...I have been training this last week, i just havent updated 

workout to follow in a bit!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Has she found us yet? :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Has she found us yet? :whistling:


nope...not yet...i'll write her some instructions down


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> nope...not yet...i'll write her some instructions down


Great....the stupid leading the blind!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Great....the stupid leading the blind!!!!!! :whistling:


that's why i love the gym and everything about it....nowhere else coud such quality insults be thrown your way...love it!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> that's why i love the gym and everything about it....nowhere else coud such quality insults be thrown your way...love it!! :thumb:


Hey...we do our best....it's all part of the service!  You don't get this a Fitness First you know!!!!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> thanks guys...heres a brief breakdown of the program...
> 
> Wave 1. Warmup, 75% x 5, 80% x 5, 85% x 5
> 
> ...


Wendler's? Im getting into that too


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sim6 said:


> Wendler's? Im getting into that too


yep thats the one! I tried it a few times just before christmas to see how i liked it. I'll be starting it properly soon though.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

So where's the training for 2010?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> So where's the training for 2010?


I've only trained twice since new year and it was nothing fantastic to be honest. Dont worry though Matt...you will be impressed this week, im ready!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I started doing it before xmas but stopped just before deload week because i dint do gym due to being knackered and no time from work lol so had an ease-in session yesterday and i'm gonna go full whack with added cardio


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sim6 said:


> I started doing it before xmas but stopped just before deload week because i dint do gym due to being knackered and no time from work lol so had an ease-in session yesterday and i'm gonna go full whack with added cardio


wha are you hoping to achieve? That may sound daft..its just you mentioned added cardio as well..


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm mainly looking to add strength but lose a bit of podge from xmas so kinda want the outline of a 6 pack if possible i'm tightening my diet up with higher protein and a little less carbs


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sim6 said:


> I'm mainly looking to add strength but lose a bit of podge from xmas so kinda want the outline of a 6 pack if possible i'm tightening my diet up with higher protein and a little less carbs


fair enough...i think everyones worried about the excess from christmas!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Speak for yourself - I put on no weight at all.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol yeah i'm on that boat, me and the girlfriend are off to Egypt in June so i want to look *reasonable* for topless goings on


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Speak for yourself - I put on no weight at all.


to be honest I ddnt, i was just speaking generally ! lol



Sim6 said:


> Lol yeah i'm on that boat, me and the girlfriend are off to Egypt in June so i want to look *reasonable* for topless goings on


egypt...jealous :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

*wonders if Rob can actually make it to the gym especially when the fabulous owners of the establishment walked 3 miles in knee deep snoow to get there today....and trained legs....AND walked back again!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> *wonders if Rob can actually make it to the gym especially when the fabulous owners of the establishment walked 3 miles in knee deep snoow to get there today....and trained legs....AND walked back again!!!!!! :whistling:


I'll be there tomorrow...you have put me to shame now...I live a mile away at most...I must get more hardcore!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I'll be there tomorrow...you have put me to shame now...I live a mile away at most...I must get more hardcore!!


It's ok....Glen called to see if we were open and then didn't come in lol


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> It's ok....Glen called to see if we were open and then didn't come in lol


He's just not commited!

First posted session of 2010...BOOM!!

*deadlifts*

warm up

60kgx6

100kgx6

135kgx5

155kgx5

175kgx5

*DB rows*

65lbx15

85lbx12

100lbx10x2

*Weighted hypers*

BW+20kgx10x3

*seated rope rows*

120lbx12x2

pleased with that session, the deadlifts felt comfortbale which surprised me!! Finished with 20 mins cardio.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

your a fukin machine rob mate.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

d4ead said:


> your a fukin machine rob mate.


Singer?????


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nah - I'm going to agree with d4ead and not take the **** - Well done with those deads Rob!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Right, so, anyone want to catch me up quickly on the last 71 pages?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

M_at said:


> Nah - I'm going to agree with d4ead and not take the **** - Well done with those deads Rob!


Taking the pish is the OG tradition and a sign of love and affection!!!!!!! And we obviously love Rob lots!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I can't take the pish - 175x5 is more than I've ever done for 5. For now.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

M_at said:


> I can't take the pish - 175x5 is more than I've ever done for 5. For now.


That'sjust a mere technicality:whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> your a fukin machine rob mate.


thanks alot matey



M_at said:


> Nah - I'm going to agree with d4ead and not take the **** - Well done with those deads Rob!


You not take the ****? I didnt think that was possible  lol cheers



ElfinTan said:


> Taking the pish is the OG tradition and a sign of love and affection!!!!!!! And we obviously love Rob lots!


I wouldnt have it any other way...see you in an hour...think im training chest with james, should be good!



ElfinTan said:


> That'sjust a mere technicality:whistling:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Oi ya cheeky fecker - I don't take the pîss with you and your lifts because I can see that you're bloody strong and I respect that.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Oi ya cheeky fecker - I don't take the pîss with you and your lifts because I can see that you're bloody strong and I respect that.


haha im only playin'  ....got bench today...really going to give it a good crack as its my weakest lift!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Pah - bench is my weakest lift - still waiting to break 100 unassisted.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Pah - bench is my weakest lift - still waiting to break 100 unassisted.


nightmare lift isnt it!! Just doesnt suit me one bit


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

*bench day*

2xwarmups x12 reps

70kgx5

80kgx5

90kgx5

*incline machine*

20kg each side x12

40kgx10

60kgx8x2

*weighted dips*

BW+20kgx8x3

Nice and steady, the bench felt comfortable, so all is gooooood!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Right, so, anyone want to catch me up quickly on the last 71 pages?


I don't like repeating myself :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha the last 70 odd pages are rubbish, dont worry....the journal starts at page 71!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's OK - just as long as you give me some quality PBs to drool over.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

there will be plenty coming up this next week, feeling pretty strong recently.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Oi - no setting PBs while you lift more than me


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Does that apply to just him or me too?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Oi - no setting PBs while you lift more than me


 :bounce:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Both of you - you're both going to ignore me anyway :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Oi - no setting PBs while you lift more than me





M_at said:


> Both of you - *you're both going to ignore me anyway* :lol:


this is true..


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

M_at said:


> Both of you - you're both going to ignore me anyway :lol:


Who said that?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I thought you wanted to do deadlifts this weekend.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I do. I shall.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I may not.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How so?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Depends on my ribs.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Depends on my ribs.


pussy


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You bruise your ribs on both sides then.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> You bruise your ribs on both sides then.


no thank you matthew  dont be getting mad and bringing bad feeling and aggro into my journal :tongue: this is THE most mellow place on uk-m!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You started it you big girl - calling an injured man a pussy.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> You started it you big girl - calling an injured man a pussy.


haha fai point....accept a drink as a sign of my regret :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

May I just add how impressed I was today with your lightening quick reaction as I walked past:whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> May I just add how impressed I was today with your lightening quick reaction as I walked past:whistling:


I've been working on my reflexes you see.....you never know when your going to have to duck a southpaw


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I've been working on my reflexes you see.....you never know when your going to have to duck a southpaw


I prefer mine with orange sauce! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I prefer mine with orange sauce! :whistling:


haha i like it... :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You will be missed Grasshopper!!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Im back..due to popular demand...I had fans all over asking me to return :whistling:

Workout to follow in a minuteeeee


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Rah!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ok shoulders today...i didnt exactly follow the template as this was the first time i've done any BB overhead pressing...

BB press

barx15

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx5

65kgx5

70kgx4

DB press (single arm)

15kgx10

20kgx10

25kgx8

30kgx8

machine shrugs

150kgx12

200kgx12

250kgx10

At this point I was just getting excited.........only for singles like...no straps though...so we'll call it grip work

300kgx1 (held at the top on all singles)

350kgx1

400kgx1

450x1

That was it...an enjoyable session...finished with a few segts of weighted dips and 20 mins cardio.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Looks nice - did similar shoulders and upper back today. Press, shrugs, reverse flies, raises, RC work. Nice pump


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mmmmm nice workout. Phwoar.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ha thanks guys..


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yup still stupidly strong but hey we knew that already


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well done Rob strong as an ox


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> yup still stupidly strong but hey we knew that already





Galtonator said:


> well done Rob strong as an ox


thanks alot fellas :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

bench

warmups x 12x2

60kgx10

70kgx3

80kgx3

90kgx5

incline DB

30kgx12

35kgx10

40kgx8x2

Finished with some arm and grip work. It was the second week of benching following this new 5/3/1...and tbh the bench felt very comfortable, hence me managing more than 3 reps on the last set...I do work out my percentages based on 90% of my 1rm as is suggested by the programme...bu it feels a little easy?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You're back!!! Thank fck for that! I had run out of people to take the pss out of that don't take offence


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> You're back!!! Thank fck for that! I had run out of people to take the pss out of that don't take offence


At least I have a purpose to some :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> At least I have a purpose to some :cool2:


And such joy it brings too


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

those weights look a little easy for you rob i mean even i could manage them......


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> And such joy it brings too


 :bounce:



d4ead said:


> those weights look a little easy for you rob i mean even i could manage them......


haha 

back yesterday...only took 20 minutes as i felt a twinge on my last set of deads and so i didnt want to push it given what i did last time...

deads

60kgx12

100kgx10

140kgx3

160kgx3

180kgx3

hypers

BWx12x4

that was all...I just wanted to get out once I felt my back to be honest so I didnt do anything further..


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

im back...months on...still been training!

chest and biceps

incline BB

50kgx15

60kgx12

70kgx10

80kgx6

85kgx6

flat DB press

25kgx12

30kgx10

35kgx8

decline smith machine SS incline flys

3 sets

finished with 12 sets for biceps


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

whhhheeyy! your back! btw this is seyyed, changed my username to my actual name haha anywho good to have you back


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ta matey...wondered who this new randomer was popping up!! hope your good!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> ta matey...wondered who this new randomer was popping up!! hope your good!


lol! yeah man im not too bad thanks:laugh: how you been? training going well?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

yeh im good thanks mate. Stopped posting on here thats all....may pop in now from time to time though.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

'kin ell you're actually alive 

Welcome back mate :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

alive n kickin!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

So why did you stop posting?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> im back...months on...still been training!
> 
> chest and biceps
> 
> ...


*CVNTFACE! * :thumb: :thumb *:* :bounce:

*
*

*
*How you doing buddy..? Glad you're back!!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Why do people normally stop posting on here - he's got himself a girly girl


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Why do people normally stop posting on here - he's got himself a girly girl


haha I had a girlfriend before though....?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> haha I had a girlfriend before though....?


 :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

....ahhh words cannot describe...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> ....ahhh words cannot describe...


...and not a wedding fayre in sight! :cool2:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

more to the point where's the damn pics.

and i have 2 girls and still post pffft amatures.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

d4ead said:


> more to the point where's the damn pics.
> 
> and i have 2 girls and still post pffft amatures.


Tart!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders/tris

seated DB press

15kgx12

20kgx10

25kgx10

30kgx8

side laterals SS front raises (plate)

10kgx10....15kgx10

12.5kx10....15kx10

12.5kx10 drop 10kgx10....15kg10

reverse pec dec

3x12

shrugs (machine)

200kgx10x3

diet

1. 100g oats, 2 eggs, 50g whey

2- 1/2 packet rice, 200g chicken, 50g brazil nuts

3- as above

PRE- superpump

intra- size on

PWO- pro recover

4. 2bagels 200g chicken

5. 200g chicken, veg brazil nuts

6. 200g turkey , 2 whole eggs

300ish g carbs

120ish fats


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

still strong then


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Are ya legs working yet?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> still strong then


I was fairly happy yeh, wasnt anything like a 'heavy' day though.



ElfinTan said:


> Are ya legs working yet?


nope...3 days later...still in immense pain!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> nope...3 days later...still in immense pain!


hahahaha! Love it!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

things have changed since i last posted...trainings more 'conventional' along the lines of chest+bi's , legs ,shoulders+tris , back+calvesthe days arent set as uni gets in the way of having set days...cardio is 20 mins PWO on workout days only, rest days and exactly that.diet typically is below..(although carbs sometimes change, and i do include bagels, bread occasionally and rice)

1. 100g oats, 2/3whole eggs, 50g whey

2. 1/2 packet of rice (35ish carbs) 200g chicken

3. as above

pre- superpump/ size on during

PWO- large banana, 30g whey

4. 90g pasta, 200g turkey/steak

5. 200g turkey, lots of mixed veg

6. 200g meat, 2/3 whole eggs

In addition I have 3 tbspns udos per day...carbs are roughly at 300g, fats somewhere around the 100g mark, protein isnt counted but i am getting enough.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice diet.

mine seems to consist of a few to many malteaser bunnys and cabburys cream eggs atthe minute.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Its good to mix things up from time to time Rob. Looks like your still going strong mate. Keep up the good work. Not seen you on PSN for ages mate was thinking where you got to lastnight when i was on then i saw this post. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

back...again...after another failed *relatioship...cough cough*.....still been traning, just not posting. Uninteresting and non-sensicle **** to follow


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome back little bobby blue !

an eligible batchelor now as well x


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Welcome back little bobby blue !
> 
> an eligible batchelor now as well x


thank you!! Thats very true...lets see how long I last his time though...im making no promises on how fast it could all happen again !!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nah women are nasty horrid creatures - best left alone LOL


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Nah women are nasty horrid creatures - best left alone LOL


I know...but there is something so irresistable about nasty and horrid :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welcome back rob:thumb:hard luck with the women folk mate,you just have to sift through alot of shìt to find one worthwhile,hope you are still training hard


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Welcome back rob:thumb:hard luck with the women folk mate,you just have to sift through alot of shìt to find one worthwhile,hope you are still training hard


thank you. And true words, I was only with 'this one' five months, so not like I wasted any great deal of my life! Still trainin yes how are you?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

hello mate


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Good to see you back Rob, unlucky about the woman, but oh well eh. Good to hear you're still training, it going well?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> back...again...after another failed *relatioship...cough cough*.....still been traning, just not posting. Uninteresting and non-sensicle **** to follow


nasty cough you got there...make sure you wrap up warm..

I see your private life is a complete and utter shambles...never mind things can only get better...although sometimes they do get worse and desend into unspeakable misery...so chin up :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> thank you. And true words, I was only with 'this one' five months, so not like I wasted any great deal of my life! Still trainin yes how are you?


Very well thanksive just started cutting because im a fat bastard:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

welcome back kido. time for you to amaze me again.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> hello mate


Hey Scott how do?



Spriggen said:


> Good to see you back Rob, unlucky about the woman, but oh well eh. Good to hear you're still training, it going well?


trainings going steady, it'll be getting better from here though, i have 100% focus! how are you?



IanStu said:


> nasty cough you got there...make sure you wrap up warm..
> 
> I see your private life is a complete and utter shambles...never mind things can only get better...although sometimes they do get worse and desend into unspeakable misery...so chin up :thumb:


I still have an underlying dislike of your humour 



Dsahna said:


> Very well thanksive just started cutting because im a fat bastard:thumbup1:


ha! blunt and to the point!! training good?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> welcome back kido. time for you to amaze me again.


I'll try....making no promises though :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And I will let you all know when he is slacking!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> And I will let you all know when he is slacking!


Big brother is watching.. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> Big brother is watching.. :whistling:


 :cool2:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

legs today, nohin spectacular...yet!

seated leg curls

5 sets x10

lying leg curls

3 sets x10

squats s/s leg extensions

60kgx12 4platesx12

80kgx10 6platesx10

100kgx8 8platesx10

leg press

300lb+50kgx12

300lb+100kgx12

300lb+150kgx10

300lb+200kgx8

lunges BB

4 lengths

calves

8 sets

Nothing spectacular as I said, but a nice steady session, cetainly a little sore now.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And so you're back! From outer space...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

dmcc said:


> And so you're back! From outer space...


thats one way of describing my previous destination.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

now you have split post all her naked pics!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> now you have split post all her naked pics!


I wouldnt want to put you through the pain


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im willing to take the risk... the amount of test im on with the added benifit of mt2 i could **** over boris johnson at the minute


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

d4ead said:


> im willing to take the risk... the amount of test im on with the added benifit of mt2 i could **** over boris johnson at the minute


and in that single post, i have realised exactly why i've started posting on here again!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm glad my pain amuse you ;p


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

\ said:


> im willing to take the risk... the amount of test im on with the added benifit of mt2 i could **** over boris johnson at the minute


Seriously? BORIS? :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chest and Shoulders today with Pam...productive session, only had one meal prior to training though as I woke up late

flat bench

50kgx15

70kgx12

90kgx8

100kgx6

incline DB

30kgx12

35kgx10

40kgx6x2

dips s/s cable flys

bwx12 4platesx15

bw+20kgx8 5platesx12

bw+20kgx8 6platesx10

smith machine press(not including bar)

40kgx12

50kgx12

60kgx10

side laterals s/s front raises

3x10 3x8

shrugs

100lb DB'sx15

120lb DB'sx12

130lb DB'sx10x2

Finished with 30 mins on ze ol' treadmilll.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet so fat

meal1- 2 seeded bagels, 3 whole eggs, 50g whey

pre- no xplode

pwo- banana, 40g whey

meal2- 2 seeded bagels, 200g chicken

meal3- 4 weetabix, 50g whey


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

M_at said:


> Seriously? BORIS? :lol:


ohh come on he has cute appeal?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

d4ead said:


> ohh come on he has cute appeal?


Not if he was the last man on earth, and I was drunk, drugged and horny as an elephant.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

....and so the story went...no one gave a flying fcuk about rob's training....Boris was flavour of the month....


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You're far too strong - I'll pay attention when I out bench you.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> You're far too strong - I'll pay attention when I out bench you.


you already do!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> flat bench
> 
> 50kgx15
> 
> ...


Er no I don't. My max so far is 95kg for a single.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Er no I don't. My max so far is 95kg for a single.


I was sure i'd read you'd hit 100kg unassisted?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

No - there was fingertip assistance to that - and again it was just a single.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> No - there was fingertip assistance to that - and again it was just a single.


I stand corrected.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

So is now a good time to mention I warm up on 100kg flat bench?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha you've said it now!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

d4ead said:


> So is now a good time to mention I warm up on 100kg flat bench?


Yeah but you're an old ugly munter - I can cope with that. Rob is young & skinny - that's where my problem lies :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

M_at said:


> Yeah but you're an old ugly munter - I can cope with that. *Rob is young & skinny* - that's where my problem lies :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> Chest and Shoulders today with Pam...productive session, only had one meal prior to training though as I woke up late
> 
> flat bench
> 
> ...


Glad to have you back rob,nice session too but i want to see more next time,time for graft matey:thumb:sure you'll have plenty pent up anger to get shot of


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Glad to have you back rob,nice session too but i want to see more next time,time for graft matey:thumb:sure you'll have plenty pent up anger to get shot of


Keep you eye on this, there will be more to come!!

Trained arms,claves and abs today with Tan and Pam. It was different for me as I usually dont devote many sets at all to arms so this was a change, and i was also introduced to some new exercises! I'll be training back tomorrow as friday is officially the start of the weekend and my first 'actual' weekend of being a single man again....and you know what that means


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Fun mate,last time i found i was single i went mental:lol:had a night or two that i cant remember fcuk all about haha,the right lass will come along but the first sign they aren't right,bin the fcuker!!

Ive always been subbed to your journal so wont miss any updatestbh im subbed to 25+ fcuking threads:lol:about time i unsubbed from some i cant be àrsed with!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Good to see you back...again


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Fun mate,last time i found i was single i went mental:lol:had a night or two that i cant remember fcuk all about haha,the right lass will come along but the first sign they aren't right,bin the fcuker!!
> 
> Ive always been subbed to your journal so wont miss any updatestbh im subbed to 25+ fcuking threads:lol:about time i unsubbed from some i cant be àrsed with!


Oh trust me, im not going into another one with my eyes shut and getting taken for a ride again!



SALKev said:


> Good to see you back...again


thanks matey, how do?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

well, back today and my first time deadlifting properly for over 8 weeks. I went into the gym with it in my head that i'd do 3 decent sets in terms of reps, and then if i could hit 160kg, id feel fairly confident i'd be back up to where i was in not time at all. Turned out 140kg was very easy, so the target became 180kg, only for a single though, which also went up easily.

*deadlifts*

60kgx15

100kgx10

140kgx8

180kgx1

t-bar rows (including the bar..if your supposed to?)

60kgx15

80kgx10

100kgx10

110kgx6

low pulley rows

150lbx12

180lbx10

210lbx10

lat pulldowns

5sets x10-12

Pleased overall. Finding my strength is fairly decent andim confident i have absolutely loads left in my over these nxt few weeks! After the last coule of weeks i've had, the gym really has become a place of solace and I always laughed when i used to hear people saying that, but its so true!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

180k is impressive after 8 weeks of no deads rob:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> 180k is impressive after 8 weeks of no deads rob:thumbup1:


I did deads last week, but nothing over 120kg, just a bit paranoid of the back going again, but i made sure id stretchd etc today so i was as prepared as possible. Within the next few weeks im aiming for 210, my PB at the minute is 205kg, but i know i've got more!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

an inspiring read

well done and keep it up


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> thanks matey, how do?


Great thanks buddy, a little busy but the weather's fine and so is life.

Seems like you had a rough period. Try to keep positive mate.  :beer:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

tuktuk said:


> an inspiring read
> 
> well done and keep it up


thanks alot mate, much appreciated!



SALKev said:


> Great thanks buddy, a little busy but the weather's fine and so is life.
> 
> Seems like you had a rough period. Try to keep positive mate.  :beer:


Rough doesnt even begin to describe. Its been horrific!! and 'said' girl, decided to ring me at 2 this morning and discuss everything we've alrady spoke about over and over again which i could have done without just as i was moving on! Nevermind though, thats life, and if this is the only **** i ever have to deal with i'll haveled a very lucky life!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> Rough doesnt even begin to describe. Its been horrific!! and 'said' girl, decided to ring me at 2 this morning and discuss everything we've alrady spoke about over and over again which i could have done without just as i was moving on! Nevermind though, thats life, and if this is the only **** i ever have to deal with i'll haveled a very lucky life!!


Have you told her to stop calling you?

Make light(er) of it even if it does seem hard and things will seem alot better. Keep strong!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

SALKev said:


> Have you told her to stop calling you?
> 
> Make light(er) of it even if it does seem hard and things will seem alot better. Keep strong!


she's just trying to hurt me immensely, but it isn't going to work. I am most of the time too soft and get taken advantage of, but everyone has thier limit and i've reached it, she cant get to me anymore now, i've realised she isn't worth me even thinking about. It's done. And...on a side note, im seeing someone this weekend anyway....swiftly moving on!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Well done mate, well done :beer:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

right..after a year and a half of injuries...I'm back..let the banter begin!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Good luck Rob, and welcome back.

Have you had your first workout yet. Will you post your starting stats?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been back training 2 months(ish) now, after 4 operations in 18 months lol

Best lifts prior - DL 210kg squat 150kg bench 110kg

All raw unassisted.

starting stats now[/u

84kg

DL- 150kg

SQ -100kg

Bench- 85kg

I've had a full shoulder reconstruction and 3 operations on a triple broken leg, hence the struggle squatting and benching, i find benching particularly hard at the minute.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

bench day today, use my 90% max as 80kg simply because I've not benched properly since my op, might be too light but it's a start.

Bench

barx20, 40kgx15, 52kgx5, 60kgx5, 68kgx11

Incline DB

26kgx10, 30kgx8, 34kgx6, 20kgx10

DB rows

38kgx10, 42kgx10, 50kgx6, 42kgx10

3 sets of heavy BB curls

Nice steady session, felt good, no shoulder pain...happy days!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

not had internet access since December! bad times! still training. Pull day today...went like this.

Deadlift - 60kgx8, 100kgx8 120kgx8 140kgx5 150kg x 5

T Bar - 60kgx10, 80kgx10, 100kgx8, 110kgx6

Seated Cable row - 45kg x 15, 60kgx15, 75kgx15

Lat Pulldown - 4 sets x 12

Biceps - 9 sets 8-15 reps

Nice session, happy with how things are, deadlifts felt fairly easy.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Good session that numbnuts,now don't go breaking yourself or getting one of them headaches again!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

no broken bones thankfully! you trained today?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Good.

Trained last night,just getting back into a PPL but its a struggle at the minute,i'm not yet 'feeling' it plus i'm weak as a kitten!!

I'll probably train in the morning - legs or pull,undecided till i get there......


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

feeling sore today, can't get to the gym anyway so probably a blessing. Following p/p/l, but my training days are tailored around when i can get to the gym. Typical week looks like this;

mon - rest

tue - 20 mins cardio

wed- 20 mins cardio

thur - Legs

friday - cardio / rest

sat - pull

sun - push

been working well for me so far. No training today so my push day will be tomorrow instead.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

people that have followed me on here last few years will know my commitment to my training and my diet. I consider my diet to be something I am very knowledgeable about. I have decided to bite the bullet and go over to the dark side. My first cycle will be oral only. Simply because of ease and being at home; not wanting to arouse any suspicion!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome Back Rob,

I will be reading your journal with interest, I wish you and your goals every success, let the fun begin!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cheers matt appreciate that


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Rob, what are you doing for your first cycle?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

It will be Dbol only mate, which I know sometimes gets a bad rep but I've read around and spoke to peole and i'm going to go through with it, started today. It will look like this

week 1-8 - Dbol @ 40mg ED

Day after my last Dbol Tabs will be;

21 days - Nolva @20mg ED

I also have enough Nolva on hand in case of any gyno issues. Should this flare up i'll start the nolva at 20mg ED throughout the cycle and continue that through my PCT.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chest + bi's

Incline DB press

20kgx10

26kgx10

34kgx8

38kgx8

42kgx6 drop 20kgx8

Flat bench

60kgx12

80kgx 10

100kgx6 drop 60kgx 8

Dips

BWx12x3

Incline flys

20kgx10x3

finished with 12 sets biceps, but I won't bore you with that.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

day off today, shoulders a little sore as usual after a push session, plenty of anti inflammatory. Good to go tomorrow. Back day.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Happy with todays workout, temperature was tough though!

Everything is done raw. No straps, no belt, no chalk.

DL- 60kgx6, 100kgx6 140kgx6, 150kgx3, 160kgx3, 170kgx1..I was going for a double on 170 but grip went.

BBrows - 100kgx10, 120kgx8x2

Tbar rows (not including the machine weight) 30kgx10, 45kgx10, 60kgx8x2

DBrows- 50kgx8x3 superset with machine row 25kg each side x12

Lat pulldowns - 50kgx12, 65kgx10, 80kgx8, 50kgx12

Shrugs (DB) 50kgx12x3


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

**** me...not a lot going on in here!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great workout mate, good to see you back!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Si Train said:


> Great workout mate, good to see you back!


cheers mate. How you doing?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not doing bad thanks gym is going ok, i'm on a calorie deficit so i feel week as **** at the moment lol!

I seem to remember you were at uni before? Any success?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

happens mate when you're dieting. Going well though?

Uni is well over mate. Finished a while back now, all went well thanks.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cycles going well too guys. I am paranoid about gyno though and think I'm probably imagining symptoms. To be on the safe side i've started nolva at 10mg ED. Cycle looks like this now throughout the next 7 weeks.

week 1-7 40mg Dbol ED

week 1-7 10mg Nolva ED

PCT

3 weeks- 20mg Nolva ED + 50mg Clomid ED


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

imput and advice always welcome


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Its going ok thanks, think i'm gonna continue to cut for the next month or so and see where i'm at.

When did you make the decision to start using gear?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd done plenty of reading. Decided I wanted to in April. A week in now.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seated DB press - 20kgx12, 26kgx10, 30kgx8 38kgx6x2

Lat raises - 14kgx10, 16kgx10, 18kgx10 drop 10kgx10

front raises - 14kgx10, 18kgx10x2

reverse pec dec - 3sets x10

upright rows - 3setsx10

shrugs- 3setsx10

finished with 8 sets triceps


----------

